#ubuntu-mozillateam 2007-08-03
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-mozillateam.log
<gnomefreak> good morning
<gnomefreak> asac: do you have a few i need a hint
<asac> sure
<asac> gnomefreak: can you try https://code.launchpad.net/~asac/network-manager/ubuntu.0.6.x.dev
<asac> just branch + build + install and see if nothing works anymore :)
<asac> its complete ... so you don't need an orig to test
<gnomefreak> asac: can you look at http://launchpadlibrarian.net/8560865/buildlog_ubuntu-gutsy-i386.ardour_1%3A2.0.3-1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz  i found the file and the lines and tooltips is #include
<asac> hmmm waita bit ... its not yet updated ... revision 43 is latest on dev branch
<asac> what application is that gnomefreak ?
<gnomefreak> ardour its a scons failure
<asac> he?
<asac> does ardour ship gtkmm sources ?
<gnomefreak> yes atleast it has those dirs
<asac> or what does it attemt to build?
<gnomefreak> it builds locally
<asac> thats not good
<gnomefreak> libs/gtkmm2/gtk/gtkmm/toolbar.cc: In member function 'Gtk::Tooltips* Gtk::Toolbar::get_tooltips_object() const':
<gnomefreak> libs/gtkmm2/gtk/gtkmm/toolbar.cc:522: error: 'const struct _GtkToolbar' has no member named 'tooltips'
<gnomefreak> scons: *** [libs/gtkmm2/gtk/gtkmm/toolbar.os]  Error 1
<gnomefreak> oops too many
<gnomefreak> scons: building terminated because of errors.
<gnomefreak> make: *** [debian/stamp-scons-build]  Error 2
<gnomefreak> problem i found is that in libs/gtkmm2/gtk/gtkmm/toolbar.cc it includes the tooltips in it and later makes use of it but dont quote me on this but seems like a typo in that Tooltips* should be Toolltips
<gnomefreak> maybe
<asac> gnomefreak: did that package build before?
<asac> or is it a new upstream version?
<gnomefreak> i dont think it built this version yet
<gnomefreak> it being the automated build services ubutnu uses
* gnomefreak lost easy fix for this. once again pulling the shortest straw
<gnomefreak> ok its building
<gnomefreak> back to looking at this
<gnomefreak> wait a minute
* gnomefreak looking right at issue i feel i just cant see it
<gnomefreak> asac: you sadi i didnt need orig.tar for this builkd on n-m right?
<asac> yes
<gnomefreak> i branched build failed
<gnomefreak> pretty badly too
<asac> gnomefreak: its not up to date
<asac> launchpad failed to sync
<gnomefreak> will try to pull
<asac> gnomefreak: http://people.ubuntu.com/~asac/nm.tar.gz
<asac> download that instead
<asac> launchpad is broken
<gnomefreak> ok is this set up for bzr bd or normal build
<asac> bzr or normal
<gnomefreak> ok grabbing and setting it up
* gnomefreak still not sure what tooltips.os has to do with anything unless that is what tooltips.cc makes or uses
<gnomefreak> brb
<gnomefreak> ok building it looks like
* gnomefreak still needs an updated debian dir to build this
<gnomefreak> the issue with ardour is it only builds against gtk 2.10 and we are building on 2.11
<asac> gnomefreak: look in ardour configure.in
<asac> maybe you can tell it where to pull gtkmm from
<asac> a.e. to use system gtkmm instead of in-source one
<asac> that is most likely the reason for your build failure
<gnomefreak> asac: cant really in -motu we have upstream devel for ardour and hes shooting down most of the config options
<gnomefreak> ah looks like i can pull changes
<gnomefreak> trying to build n-m again
<asac> gnomefreak: wait another seconf
<asac> gnomefreak: rev 45
<asac> if you ahve that then its good
<gnomefreak> now i do :)
<asac> Jazzva: hi
<Jazzva> asac: Hello...
<asac> Jazzva: lets talk in public
<asac> i hate typing /msg :)
<Jazzva> asac: Ok
<asac> well ... depends on what you want
<asac> if you want to have pointers, ask ... but please ask specific things :)
<asac> otherwise, just ask me when you want :)
* gnomefreak will be watching the talk on ardour and build n-m
<asac> Jazzva: i am pretty after my students using bzr to maintain their packages ... are you familiar with bzr package maintenance?
<Jazzva> asac: I will :)...
<Jazzva> asac: Not really...
<Jazzva> :/
<asac> Jazzva: thats not a problem
<asac> its straight forward ... maybe take a look at the wiki
<asac> there should be information
<asac> its definitly worth it ... especially since it makes reviewing your work lot more simpler
<asac> if you publish them in bzr
<Jazzva> asac: Ok, gonna take a look at it now. :)
<asac> great
<asac> Jazzva: so what are your main interests?
<asac> Jazzva: so if I see a task pop up somewhere of which i think that it might be beneficial for you, I can present it to you :)
<Jazzva> asac: Well, to give to the community as much as I can O:)... Specifically, I'm interested into packaging new programs that are still not in the repos. Also, I would like to fix bugs... As I have never done it before, I guess fixing packaging bugs would be ok for a start.
<Jazzva> asac: Translations too, but I guess that's not in this "course" :)...
<asac> Jazzva: ok ... i think its pretty good to explore each of these areas
<asac> Jazzva: e.g. do each of everything ... e.g. look for bugs that appear to be simple ... try to fix the,m
<asac> if they are packaging issues
<asac> Jazzva: package /adopt a package here and there
<asac> usually packages should go to debian though ... but I can sponsor them for you
<Jazzva> asac: Hmm, I read about the way to send them to Ubuntu and then commit to Debian.
<asac> Jazzva: would be really cool if you could help a bit on mozilla bugs though ;)
<Jazzva> asac: How much do I need to know about Mozilla programs' structure :)?
<asac> Jazzva: yes .. both directions are possible ... but if you package something new ... you should try to become debian+ubuntu maintainer
<asac> Jazzva: not much
<Jazzva> asac: Then I guess I could take a look
<asac> Jazzva: you can focus on just a subset of bugs
<asac> Jazzva: we have categorized them
* Jazzva knows almost nothing about their structure
<asac> Jazzva: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MozillaTeam/Bugs/Tags
<asac> Jazzva: just look at the mt-needtestcase and mt-needtester bugs
<Jazzva> asac: As for deb&ubuntu maintainer, I was hoping to do something like that...
<asac> Jazzva: if you could go through them and get them sorted out it would be of great benefit for our team :)
<asac> mt-needtester bugs needs to be verified ... e.g. someone in bug claimed to have a testcase
<asac> mt-needtestcase bugs need to be guided to get a testcase or if its not possible close them at some point
<asac> there are links on the wiki page that give you a list of bugs that need this kind of work :)(
<asac> Jazzva: ok cool ... if you need anything let me know :)
<asac> i am always here ;)
<asac> at least pretty often
<Jazzva> asac: Ok, I'll take a look at bugs and bzr now :)... Thanks :).
<asac> Jazzva: cool
<asac> cu soon
<gnomefreak> n-m looks like it was building before revo 45 now its failing
<Jazzva> asac: Ok :)...
<asac> gnomefreak: thats bull-shit
<gnomefreak> i got to dh_install before revo 45
<asac> he?
<asac> gnomefreak: clean everything up
<asac> e.g. bzr revert
<asac> bzr clean-tree
<asac> then bzr st should be empta
<asac> then it should build :)
<asac> gnomefreak: sorry if i am wrong ... but i am pretty sure that it builds
<gnomefreak> http://gnomefreak.pastebin.ca/644394   im cleaning now but that is the failure
<asac> gnomefreak: let me see
<asac> gnomefreak: yeah :)
<asac> gnomefreak: thats my bad
<asac> :)
<gnomefreak> bzr clean-tree isnt deleting anything
<asac> let me fix it
<gnomefreak> ok
* gnomefreak needs to find something out
<asac> gnomefreak: pull again
<gnomefreak> ok
<asac> rev 46
<gnomefreak> ok trying again
<asac> i am building as well now :)
<gnomefreak> :)
<asac> i added 45 without testing ;)
<asac> because it was an *oh so simple patch* ;)
<gnomefreak> i can see why you didnt test it than
<asac> ok its in
<asac> build builds for me
<asac> let me know if you see any regressions
<gnomefreak> back to dh_* so i would say its all good
<gnomefreak> #kubuntu-devel is having bbq gnomefreak :(
<Jazzva> asac: Umm, a question... I'm trying to reproduce this bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox/+bug/116959 . It is said that it occured in v. 2.0.0.3, should I report that it doesn't occur in 2.0.0.6?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 116959 in firefox "firefox crashed" [High,Incomplete] 
<gnomefreak> ask if they can reproduce it in 2.0.0.6
<gnomefreak> brb reboot to see if n-m works
<asac> Jazzva: yes gnomefreak is right ... ask if they can reproduce on latest ... if they still insist, note that we still need a tester and keep it open
<asac> if you are second tester to confirm that its unreproducible you can reject the bug
<asac> exception are crashes ... keep them open and tag them mt-reject-candidate
<asac> those are treated a bit different
<asac> Jazzva: looking at this bug ... its a crasher ... and most likely the testcase is not good enough ... you can tag it mt-needtestcase again
<asac> and remove mt-needtester
<asac> after you verified that this testcase alone does not bring a crash
<Jazzva> asac: Posted a comment.
<Jazzva> And verified that this doesn't bring a crash (at least not in 2.0.0.6)
<gnomefreak> on wired gutsy works great i still havent turned laptop to gutsy
<asac> if he still claims that the crash happens its again mt-needtestcase as apparently we cannot reproduce with these instructions alone ... usually we need info about extensions/plugins et al
<asac> Jazzva: ^^
<asac> gnomefreak: ok
<Jazzva> asac: Hmm, I already retagged it...
<Jazzva> and removed mt-needtester...
<asac> yes thats correct
<asac> drop instructions what is left ... e.g. a better testcase :)
<gnomefreak> asac: what did you do to sunbird?
<Jazzva> asac: Ok :)...
* gnomefreak cant upgrade it atm
<asac> gnomefreak: he?
<asac> gnomefreak: its a new package
<asac> gnomefreak: i didn't provide transitional ones
<gnomefreak> oh this is first upload
<asac> its not lightning ... but lightning-extension now
<gnomefreak> ah
<gnomefreak> thats right
<asac> should be in my branch
<asac> you need to merge it over to yours i gues
<asac> when you have done let me know
<asac> so i can pick your improvements
<asac> (if not alreayd meerged)
<Jazzva> BTW, one totally unrelated question... gnomefreak, how stable gutsy is now :)?
<gnomefreak> Jazzva: not so much atm
<asac> gnomefreak: ok sunbird is up to date in bzr now
<gnomefreak> ok i have to find where i have it :(
<asac> Jazzva: for me it works ... but i wouldn't switch my production system to it :)
<Jazzva> gnomefreak: Ok, thanks...
<asac> Jazzva: but i think about doing it every day
<Jazzva> asac: I was thinking to switch to it somewhere in Septembre... Figured it would be relatively stable by then...
<asac> Jazzva: that should be true
<gnomefreak> there are some little nightmares atm thats the reason #kubuntu-devel was having bbq gnomefreak
<asac> well kubuntu is a different thing
<asac> i guess they are now migrating to new kde
<gnomefreak> nope
<gnomefreak> kde 3.5.7 or whatever it is
<gnomefreak> its python-sip4 causing issues
* Jazzva is off to lunch... Left Firefox on to reproduce another bug that needs around 15-30 minutes...
<gnomefreak> asac: something is wrong i only was able to pull evo76 for some reason
<asac_the_2nd> evo76?
<asac_the_2nd> whats that?
<gnomefreak> revo
<gnomefreak> its fixed
<gnomefreak> i think
<asac> k
<gnomefreak> sometime today i will look at sunbird but im thinking its an autoconf problem? maybe autoconf is bypassing the sunbird.cfg
<gnomefreak> just a thought
* asac there are two more ... the rfkill patch ... and the one before that
<gnomefreak> grrrrrr
<Jazzva> asac: I was trying to reproduce this bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox/+bug/121685 . The radio played for about 40 minutes (long lunch and good cartoon on CN) and after that I couldn't do anything on the computer, I couldn't even switch to terminal and kill the process.
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 121685 in firefox "firefox crashed" [Medium,Incomplete] 
<Jazzva> Somebody mentioned out_of_memory error, so I suppose that happened too here (the comp got blocked)...
<Jazzva> *here too
<gnomefreak> taking a quick look
<gnomefreak> Jazzva: what version of flash ar eyou using?
<Jazzva> Hmm, lemme check...
<Jazzva> Hmm, where can I check that? I think I installed flashplugin-nonfree
<Jazzva> before... and I'm sure it's updated, so I suppose it's this version: 9.0.48.0.0ubuntu1~7.04.1
<gnomefreak> Jazzva: apt-cache policy flashplugin-nonfree
<gnomefreak> ah ok
<asac> gnomefreak: you see that lockup as well?
<gnomefreak> asac: ill test soon
<gnomefreak> in middle of something in firefox atm
<asac> Jazzva: if gnomefreak sees it as well, you can move it to state confirmed ... and tag it mt-eval ... mt-upstream
<Jazzva> asac: Well, it took 40 minutes over here to lockup...
<asac> yes right ... what does user claim?
<Jazzva> 15-30 minutes
<asac> how long does it take for him?
<asac> yeah ... then it sounds reasonable
<Jazzva> Can that depend on amount of RAM?
<Jazzva> But, I suppose that he has more than I do :/
<gnomefreak> swap maybe
<Jazzva> And has more swap than me :)...
<gnomefreak> swap is used moreso than ram
<Jazzva> Jul 24 20:17:42 barcelona kernel: [ 3825.644000]  Total swap = 1485972kB
<Jazzva> I have about 750 MB...
<asac> yeah ... move it to confirmed then ... assign flashplugin-nonfree
<asac> ask task (if it hasn't already
<gnomefreak> would be nice if i knew wtf they are saying :(
<asac> and tag it mt-upstream
<asac> gnomefreak: who is "they" ?
<gnomefreak> asac: not so sure its flash but im 80% sure it is
<gnomefreak> this site
<asac> yeah ... its flash if it runs out of memory
<gnomefreak> dutch im thinking
<asac> by just playing flash
<asac> so its flashplugin-nonfree bug
<asac> does it work with gnash btw?
<asac> Jazzva: can you try?
<asac> mozilla-plugin-gnash
<gnomefreak> asac: oh hold on i might be using gnash
<Jazzva> brb...
<asac> gnomefreak: right mous click on flash film should show it to you
<asac> if there is a reayl popup then its gnash
<gnomefreak> hmmmmm
<asac> otherwise its flash with its crappy grey thing
<gnomefreak> guess what
<gnomefreak> its playing it without either installed
<gnomefreak> lol
* gnomefreak gonna test with gnash
<gnomefreak> not getting anything with gnash
<gnomefreak> testing flash now
<gnomefreak> ok going to look for lunch while this plays
<Jazzva> asac: Sorry, phone... I'll test it with gnash too, just to be sure. I'll go out in about 20 minutes, and gonna start testing then :). Should I remove all other flash plugins, or can I switch to use gnash somewhere else?
<gnomefreak> Jazzva: yes
<gnomefreak> remove flash and install gnash
<Jazzva> Ok :).
<gnomefreak> well gnash-mozilla*
<Jazzva> Ok, installing it now. And if that happens with gnash too, then it's mozilla bug?
<gnomefreak> not really
<Jazzva> That site's bug? :)
<gnomefreak> Jazzva: its not gonna play with gnash so it stays flash bug
<gnomefreak> it cant really be a site issue as top isnt showing anything that high yet here
<Jazzva> Oh, sorry. I misread when you said "it's not playing with gnash"
<Jazzva> Hmm, what's the name of the flash plugin for mozilla package? I was sure I had flashplugin-nonfree, but it seems I don't have it installed.
<gnomefreak> it is
<gnomefreak> flashplugin-nonfree
<Jazzva> gnomefreak: Hmm... I think I have the same situation as yours - I didn't have gnash, nor flashplugin-nonfree installed and it opened the flash player on that site.
<Jazzva> But it's playing with adobe flash player 9 :/...
<asac> Jazzva: it should be an alternative in gutsy now
<Jazzva> asac: So, how can I remove it?
<asac> uninstall is easiest
<Jazzva> I searched the installed packages for flash, and only got that gnash is installed...
<asac> then install mozilla-plugin-gnash
<gnomefreak> mines still playing
<asac> well
<asac> about:plugins
<asac> should show where plugin is living in fs
<gnomefreak> do i need to do anything to make it crash or just let it polay
<asac> e.g. path to .so file
<gnomefreak> play
<Jazzva> gnomefreak: I just left it as it is... it crashed :).
<gnomefreak> ok ill go look for food than
<Jazzva> gnomefreak: Have a nice meal :)
<gnomefreak> ty :)
<Jazzva> asac: And how to remove the library?
<asac> where is it?
<Jazzva> It just says "File name: libflashplayer.so"
<asac_the_2nd> maybe its in $HOME/.mozilla/plugins/
<asac_the_2nd> ... if you installed it manually once
<asac_the_2nd> Jazzva: ^^
<Jazzva> Just flashplayer.xpt...
<Jazzva> Can I just delete it? :)
<asac_the_2nd> yes
<asac_the_2nd> what is in /usr/lib/firefox/plugins ?
<asac_the_2nd> is there a libflashplayer.so ?
<asac_the_2nd> if so try to see if it belongs to some package with dpkg -S libflashplayer.so
<Jazzva> Cool :)... Gonna try it out. I have to go out for an half an hour. There is a libflashplayer.so
<Jazzva> Nope, it says it doesn't belong
<Jazzva> dpkg: /usr/lib/firefox/plugins/libflashplayer.so not found.
<Jazzva> gtg. I'll leave it to play with Flash player again :/...
<asac> Jazzva: then just remove that
<Jazzva> asac: Ok, will do that now. BTW, so far, the radio is on fo 27 min and everything seems good.
<gnomefreak> thats always a good sign :(
<Jazzva> Hmm... ok, the radio is not working with gnash. BTW, it is the flash player is over my Konversation window... I think it's because of Compiz Fusion...
<Jazzva> without "it is"
<gnomefreak> it crashed here
<Jazzva> Hmm, with flashplugin?
<asac> ok i am out for the weekend ... tomorrow i won't have internet access ... so cu sunday
<Jazzva> asac: Have a nice weekend
<asac> have to run to catch train ;)
<asac> thanks
<gnomefreak> mark it confirmed and set mt-upstream
<Jazzva> I'll work at these bugs...
<Jazzva> gnomefreak: Ok
<gnomefreak> wait
* Jazzva is waiting...
<gnomefreak> damn
<gnomefreak> asac: good timing :(
<gnomefreak> Jazzva: change it to flashplugin-nonfree mark confirmed and tag mt-eval for the time being
<gnomefreak> Jazzva: im gonna try on gutsy same set up ff and flash but different other packages that might make a different
<gnomefreak> differnece
<Jazzva> Ok, I will... I'll also leave a comment that it crashed on two comps with Feisty...
<gnomefreak> what was bug number?
<Jazzva> 121685
<Jazzva> bug 121685
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 121685 in firefox "firefox crashed" [Medium,Incomplete]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121685
<gnomefreak> ty
<Jazzva> You're welcome.
<Jazzva> Just to check... Remove mt-needtester, mark mt-eval? (btw, what "eval" means? Evaluated bug?)
<gnomefreak> needs evaluation and yes mt-eval
<Jazzva> Mhm, found out about mt-eval.
<gnomefreak> the problem with mt-upstream is flash upstream is almost not even there
<Jazzva> On Launchpad?
<gnomefreak> if i can prove its flash and not another issue than i will figure out wha tto do
<gnomefreak> Jazzva: once tagged mt-upstream we hav eto go to adobe and look for this bug
<gnomefreak> but i want to make damn sure its flash first
<Jazzva> Right...
<gnomefreak> i should know by end of day (i hope)
<gnomefreak> Jazzva: do you have any other browsers?
<Jazzva> Konqueror, Epiphany....
<gnomefreak> Jazzva: set up flash in konq and see if you can repoduce it
<Jazzva> Ok...
<Jazzva> Just to remove gnash first...
<gnomefreak> if you can its flash
<gnomefreak> yes and install flash
<Jazzva> Ok...
<gnomefreak> it plays with gnash on gutsy
<gnomefreak> waiting for it to crash
<gnomefreak> lol same gnash version
<Jazzva> And it runs good on gutsy?
<gnomefreak> waiting for crash
<Jazzva> I mean... it runs? it plays music? :)
<gnomefreak> why doesnt gnash in feisty work :(
<gnomefreak> itws playing sound
<Jazzva> Dunno...
<gnomefreak> and the video(or whatever the hell that is)
<gnomefreak> asac: we need to find this out when we get time gnash gutsy works gnash feisty doesnt
<gnomefreak> ill be back soon i need to get some things here done while this is testing
<Jazzva> Ok... I started it in Konqueror...
<Jazzva> Off for a few minutes...
<gnomefreak> i wish flash would show up in top :( right now 41.7% mem
<gnomefreak> 7.3 cpu
<gnomefreak> .win 11
<Jazzva> Over here: 20.7 21.9   2:31.84 nspluginviewer
<Jazzva> CPU MEM
<gnomefreak> 50.2 now
<gnomefreak> for meme
<gnomefreak> mem
<gnomefreak> ~10.0 cpu
<Jazzva> Hmm... ~33 for mem
<Jazzva> and ~22 for CPU
<Jazzva> It might be a memory leakage...
<gnomefreak> it crashed with gnash in gutsy
<Jazzva> So, that means it's not flashplugin?
<Jazzva> But, what if it crashes in Konqueror too?
<gnomefreak> lets see what happens in konq
<gnomefreak> if it crashes in konq im 98% sure its flash
<gnomefreak> im about 90% atm
<Jazzva> But, why did it crash with gnash too?
<Jazzva> Wait...
<Jazzva> flash = flashplugin or flash file on site?
<gnomefreak> its same flash content
* gnomefreak doesnt think gnash is that far off from flash
<gnomefreak> code wise
<Jazzva> Mhm...\
<gnomefreak> lets see what happens with konq first
<gnomefreak> that will be a tell tale sign of it
<Jazzva> Well, it's still playing...
<Jazzva> 30minutes...
<Jazzva> If it has the same behavior as in Firefox, then it should crash in about 10 minutes...
<Jazzva> Hmm, playing for 40 minutes. CPU ~ 25, MEM ~ 45
<Jazzva> MEM ~ 50
<Jazzva> Woah
<Jazzva> MEM ~ 57
<Jazzva> Well, should crash soon, I suppose :/...
<gnomefreak> it better
<gnomefreak> ill brb reboot
<Jazzva_> gnomefreak: It crashed...
<Jazzva_> So, I suppose it's a Flash bug...
<gnomefreak> good
<gnomefreak> it is
<gnomefreak> can you mark firefox task on bug to invaild and give reason that it is a flash bug
<gnomefreak> or give me number and ill get to it later
<Jazzva_> Yes, I can
<gnomefreak> hi AlexLatchford  :)
<AlexLatchford> Howdy
<gnomefreak> ty :)
<AlexLatchford> how are you John?
<gnomefreak> Jazzva_: when was that bug filed?
<gnomefreak> AlexLatchford: im good and yourself?
<AlexLatchford> erm.. im okay.. amazingly busy
<Jazzva_> gnomefreak: 2007-06-22
<Jazzva_> gnomefreak: Marked the firefox bug as invalid.
<gnomefreak> Jazzva_: can i have bug number im gonna see what i can dig up
<Jazzva_> bug 121685
<gnomefreak> AlexLatchford: i know that feeling
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 121685 in flashplugin-nonfree "firefox crashed" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121685
<gnomefreak> ty
<Jazzva_> No prob
<AlexLatchford> Yeah.. ive picked up a job in the city
<gnomefreak> who has a win pc?
* gnomefreak going evil
<AlexLatchford> 9 til 6.30 and with travel it means door to door of 7.30 to about 7.45
<gnomefreak> godf
<gnomefreak> god*
<AlexLatchford> yep.. so I am a little swamped currently lol
<gnomefreak> i guess it could be the site
<gnomefreak> hi JenFraggle
<JenFraggle> hello
<JenFraggle> how are you?
<gnomefreak> ok im sticking with flash issue and will ping asac next week i think i doubt we will see him this weekened
<gnomefreak> JenFraggle: good and yourself
<JenFraggle> good thanks
<JenFraggle> how do i find bugs that are good for beginners to work on?
<JenFraggle> want to add to my beginner wiki page
<Jazzva> JenFraggle: I'm a beginner :)... asac told me to look at bugs marked with tags mt-needtestcase and mt-needtester
<Jazzva> JenFraggle: at this page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MozillaTeam/Bugs/Tags
<JenFraggle> Jazzva, cool, did you see the beginner wiki page?
<Jazzva> JenFraggle: Nope...
<Jazzva> What's the link :)?
<JenFraggle> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MozillaTeam/Bugs/Beginner
<Jazzva> Thanks :)
<JenFraggle> It's deliberately 'dumbed down' so as to hopefully not put off people who are very new to it all
<JenFraggle> save the more technical stuff for the other wiki pages
<Jazzva> I get it :)...
<Jazzva> Could someone take a look on bug 74116? I think it works fine now, so I would like if someone could take a look...
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 74116 in firefox "Very slow and jerky scroll renders browser useless" [Undecided,Incomplete]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/74116
<gnomefreak> Jazzva: i updated it
<gnomefreak> im gone for a while.
<Jazzva> gnomefreak: Cool...
<Jazzva> Have fun
<gnomefreak> you too
<Jazzva> Thanks :)...
* Jazzva sings "Squash, squash, squash that bug..."
<JenFraggle> I've updated https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MozillaTeam/Bugs/Beginner
<cwong1> asac:  Hi, saw your message late regarding the repository link in moblin.  Sorry for the late response.  I am going to do it later today.  Can we push the current changes in the WORKING Branch to gusty's build repsoitory?
<Jazzva> cwong1: AFAIK asac won't be online before Sunday (I think he went off few hours ago).
<cwong1> Jazzva: ok thanks
<Jazzva> No prob...
<Jazzva> gnomefreak: You there?
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2007-08-04
<gnomefreak> yeah now i am
<gnomefreak> Jazzva: whats up?
<Jazzva> gnomefreak: I saw your comment on firefox crash bug
<Jazzva> that radio thingie...
<Jazzva> I think that similar kind of player has www.dnm.se
<Jazzva> And I'm listening to it now, but it's not crashing...
<Jazzva> If you wanna check it out just click on "Visit the label site" and in the upper right corner you'll see the player link.
<Jazzva> It's been playing for about 40 minutes (cool music)... 'top' reports CPU 40-50% and MEM ~37
<Jazzva> (which is fairly normal on my old comp)
<Jazzva> bug 121685
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 121685 in flashplugin-nonfree "firefox crashed" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121685
<gnomefreak> Jazzva: ty i will see it in a few
<Jazzva> gnomfreak: Ok, but I don't think it will cause FF to crash :/...
<Jazzva> gnomefreak
<gnomefreak> let me know if it does while im working on this other pos
<Jazzva> Ok, I will...
<gnomefreak> ty
<Jazzva> Though, I think this might be the difference... This player has a lot of songs, which are not very big streams and on every song change the new stream starts. On the other side, the radio stream is long and continuos, so maybe that's causing the big memory usage.
<Jazzva> Maybe that's why this player is not crashing
<gnomefreak> agreed
<Jazzva> Hmm, I'll see to check tomorrow if I find any flash radio player...
<JenFraggle> haven't used dapper so not sure on this but can they upgrade thunderbird to the same version as we have on feisty?  guessing they can as it is lts but not sure
<bluekuja> asac: leaving for holidays
<bluekuja> gonna be on irc when I'll be back
<bluekuja> have fun the in meantime!
<bluekuja> take care
<bluekuja> ;)
<JenFraggle> is there anything useful that I could be helping anyone with?
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2007-08-05
<Jazzva> Can a bug have both mt-needtestcase and mt-needtester tags?
<gnomefreak> Jazzva: testcase forst
<gnomefreak> first
<gnomefreak> to make our life easier
<Jazzva> gnomefreak: Hmm... Well, I came across a bug that is tagged with both tags. That's why I asked :/...
<Jazzva> bug 41294
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 41294 in firefox "Monospace fonts are displayed as proportional" [Medium,Incomplete]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/41294
<gnomefreak> Jazzva: ill look
<Jazzva> Ok :)...
<gnomefreak> done
<Jazzva> Coll...
<Jazzva> *Cool
<gnomefreak> ok set firefox a7 to build ill look at it in morning if it fails, im out for the night
<Jazzva> Have fun...
<gnomefreak> you too
<Jazzva> Will try :)...
<Jazzva> *edit: Will try (to catch some sleep) :)...
<gnomefreak> update: looks like firefox-trunk will work out if so i will spin granparadiso as well and give to asac for upload
<Jazzva> gnomefreak: What's granparadiso?
<Jazzva> If someone could take a look at bug 107261. It's a known bug upstream, said that it'll be fixed in FF3, but still has a mt-needtester tag. I think it should be tagged with mt-confirm, but I'm not sure (a beginner :)).
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 107261 in firefox "Hebrew Vowels Incorrectly Placed in Firefox" [Medium,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107261
<Jazzva> Off to sleep...
<Admiral_Chicago> Jazzva: firefox 3 while in development
<gnomefreak> asac: trunk almost builds :)
<gnomefreak> so close i can taste it :(
<gnomefreak> something is wrong with this. how in the hell is debian/tmp empty
<gnomefreak> son of a bitch that where i saw that error before
* gnomefreak wonders how we fixed it
<gnomefreak> i cant see what we did to fix that error
<Jazzva> Thanks Admiral_Chicago :)
<gnomefreak> ok this is getting weird now :(
<Jazzva> The building?
<gnomefreak> yes
<gnomefreak> upstream had to of changed something im not seeing
<gnomefreak> gonna rebuild to see if a fluke
<gnomefreak> with 20070804 build
<Jazzva> Good luck...
<gnomefreak> ty
<gnomefreak> asac: sorry wanted this ready for upload for when you got home for monday but i doubt it
<asac> ok i am more or less avail :)
<Jazzva> Welcome back...
<hjmf> hi
<Jazzva> asac: I have a few questions... I'll be back in a minute...
<asac> sure
<asac> ... but remember that i am more or less in minor mode today ;)
<Jazzva> It's ok, just 2 or 3 minor bug questions :)
<hjmf> I have one quick question too :); in the retrace of bug #129415 there really are garbage characters or do I have a problem with locales or somewhat?
<ubotu> Bug 129415 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/129415 is private
<hjmf> I cannot read first stacks of the stacktrace
<hjmf> the same when I retrace here at home
<Jazzva> asac: Well, here are my questions, take a look when you have time :)...
<Jazzva> Bug 107261: Marked as In Progress, like upstream, but still has mt-needtester tag. I wasn't sure if retagging with mt-confirm is the right thing...
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 107261 in firefox "Hebrew Vowels Incorrectly Placed in Firefox" [Medium,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107261
<hjmf> I'll be back in half an hour or so
<Jazzva> Bug 81543: I think I found out why the Preferences get truncated (left in comments). And I think it's confirmed... but again, wasn't sure if I should retag it with mt-confirm.
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 81543 in firefox "Firefox child windows width too small (german version)" [Medium,Incomplete]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81543
<Jazzva> It might be an upstream bug :/
<Jazzva> And bug 72812: Has both mt-needtester and mt-needtestcase. Isn't that wrong *unsure*?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 72812 in firefox "Firefox does not display new page after click." [Medium,Incomplete]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/72812
<asac> Jazzva: you can always tagg mt-confirm if you want feedback from me
<asac> e.g. mt-confirm is ment to be a staging tag you should set if you think you are done with current state but are not yet sure
<Jazzva> Oh... Ok.
<asac> In Progress ... though doesn't have any tags atm
<asac> so feel free to remove any tag you find at that stage
<asac> its in fact a "triaging bug" if "In Progress" bugs have a tag at all
<asac> e.g 107261 is on track in upstream bug
<asac> so its usually more or less done from ubuntu point of view... which is why its "In Progress"
<asac> bug 107261
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 107261 in firefox "Hebrew Vowels Incorrectly Placed in Firefox" [Medium,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107261
<Jazzva> Mhm, but shouldn't it be untagged if it's in progress?
<asac> yeah
<asac> definitly
<asac> its like i call it a "triaging bug"
<Jazzva> And tagged with mt-confirm?
<asac> no "in progress" has no tags at all
<asac> so just remove it
<asac> http://daniel.holba.ch/bugs/
<Jazzva> What's the "triaging" part of that bug? :)
<asac> Jazzva: well its done :)
<asac> Jazzva: its been submitted upstreawm ... upstream has someone assigned to it
<asac> so from ubuntu its just "look and see that upstream makes progress"
<asac> of course ... anybody can take a look and see if he can help upstream fixing this
<Jazzva> Oh, ok... I thought there is maybe something else to be triaged about it :)...
<asac> the page above is a bughelper result ... among other things it tries to list bugs that have bad tag/state combinations
<asac> some false-positives, are in that list though
<asac> Jazzva: no ... not for that bug ... its in progress in that upstream deals with it
<Jazzva> bughelper results... I think I read about it somewhere, though I completly forgot... :)
<Jazzva> Aaaah... firefox.html looks nice :).
<asac> Jazzva: yeah ... bughelper allows you to do multiple things
<asac> we maintain a firefox clue file ... but Admiral_Chicago can tell you more about that
<asac> main purpose is auto-detection of duplicates + detecting bugs that are not properly tagged ... as that often indicates that some user or unexperienced triager did something ... which is often enough wrong
<Jazzva> I see...
<Jazzva> And that clue file is firefox.html?
<asac> no the clue file is a rule file for bughelper ... which produces firefox.html as a result
<asac> basically you can match things ... and print infos for bugs that match some conditions
<asac> but ask Admiral_Chicago about that ;) ... he is bughelper guru
<Jazzva> Ok, when he gets back...
<asac> Jazzva: usually firefox.html just gives you a list of bugs that need some attention
<asac> thats all you need to know as a triager too start with :)
<Jazzva> That's what I wanted to say :)...
<Jazzva> asac: Two more questions :)...
<Jazzva> Aren't mt-needtester and mt-needtestcase in XOR relation?
<Jazzva> As in there can be only mt-needtester or mt-needtestcase, but not both...
<asac> well ... usually yes
<asac> but practically it might be that you want people to test an existing testcase, while you still search for a more reproducible one
<Jazzva> Ok...
<asac> but yes ... bugs that have both might need to be worked on
<asac> at least they are worth a look
<asac> e.g. is there a step by step testcase in summary?
<asac> has this testcase already been verified to "not reproduce it" ... et al
<Jazzva> I see... I'll take a look.\
<Jazzva> asac: And about bzr... I read the wiki, tried out pulling the sources, everything went well :). I read about pushing, still didn't try it out.
<Jazzva> So, you want me to send the packages I prepare to bazaar?
<asac> Jazzva: yes
<asac> please
<asac> its pretty good to review et al
<Jazzva> Hmm, ok...
<Jazzva> I finished packaging gnome-voice-control last night and uploaded to REVU... Wasn't sure about bzr, but I'll upload it now. So, the address would be sftp://jazzva@bazzar.launchpad.net/~jazzva/gnome-voice-control/<branchname>?
<Jazzva> asac: And what's the right branchname?
<asac> Jazzva: yes ... you have to register a project for gnome-voice-control
<asac> then you can push it
<Jazzva> Mhm... And I should push only source?
<asac> if you push with debian/ directory we usually call branchname: "debian" ... or "ubuntu"
<asac> if its just plain upstream sources then its "upstream"
<Jazzva> Ok... thanks :)
<Jazzva> Should I report to you once I'm done?
<asac> Jazzva: yes always only sources please
<asac> never push binaries ;)
<asac> Jazzva: sure
<asac> just tell me the branchname you want to get reviewed
<Jazzva> Ok :).
<asac> at best send a mail
<asac> so in case i don't have time right away, I won't forget it
<asac> :)
<Jazzva> Understood :D.
<asac> but usually i should be able to do a look within a few hours
<asac> initial upload might be different, because check needs to be more thoroug
<asac> h
* Jazzva thinks about his forgetness...
<Jazzva> Mail it is :).
<Jazzva> asac: Here is the link: https://code.launchpad.net/~jazzva/gnome-voice-control/ubuntu
<Jazzva> Will send a mail too... :)
<asac> Jazzva: its pretty important that you have an upstream branch as well
<Jazzva> asac: BTW, how can I set the name and e-mail for Bzr?
<Jazzva> asac: Uh-huh... I'll upload it now :)
<asac> and since it won't help you when merging new upstream releases
<asac> you have to take care
<asac> that your ubuntu branch is initially branched from that upstream branch
<asac> which you didn't do
<asac> (i guess
<asac> )
<asac> so ... start with the upstream branch
<asac> add the debian directory in another commit
<asac> and push that buranch to <ubuntu> again
<Jazzva> You mean, to upload the upstream branch, then download that one, put in debian and upload as ubuntu or debian?
<asac> yes
<Jazzva> Ok
<asac> its important that both branches have the same root
<asac> otherwise you cannot really merge later
<asac> you can use --overwrite on push ... to overwrite your current ubuntu branch
<Jazzva> Cool :)
<asac> if you have both branches up (upstream + ubuntu) let me know :)
<Jazzva> Ok
<Jazzva> And how can I set e-mail and name?
<Jazzva> Currently it's "Sasa <sasa@SID>"
<asac> wait a sec
<asac> read man bzr
<asac> its on bottom i guess
<Jazzva> Ok
<asac> you have to set env variables
<asac> BZR_EMAIL it is
<Jazzva> Ok, thanks :)...
<asac> but it uses EMAIL alone if the BZR_ is not set
<asac> interesting is that i don't have any set, but it works for me :)
<Jazzva> Lucky you :)
<asac> i think it needs to be name + email in that env
<Jazzva> bzr whoami
<Jazzva> :)
<asac> e.g. EMAIL="Alexander Sack <asac@jwsdot.com>"
<Jazzva> To show or set user id :D
<asac> yeah you can set the id as well
<asac> with bzr config i guess
<asac> agh
<asac> now i see :)
<asac> in ~/.bazaar/bazaar.conf
<asac> i have
<asac> [DEFAULT] 
<asac> email = Alexander Sack <asac@jwsdot.com>
<Jazzva> I was looking for that, but there wasn't one in .bazaar *sighs*... Maybe because I still didn't run bzr config or something *doh*...
<asac> yeah .. try bzr config :)
<Jazzva> Doesn't work... bzr whoami 'name <mail>'
<Jazzva> :)
<asac> well ... i think you will figure out :)
<asac> if nothing works, you can use env variable :)
<Jazzva> This one is working :)
<Jazzva> ...at least, for now
<asac> hehe
<asac> ok out for a while ... dinner et al
<Jazzva> asac: Uploaded both upstream and ubuntu :).
<Jazzva> Out for a dinner and a bit of studying... see you later.
<asac> sure ... will look later
<Jazzva> asac: Thanks :)...
<Jazzva> BTW, I just tried granparadiso-alpha7 now... It seems a lot faster then FF2. Gmail's interface can cause FF2 stop responding for a few seconds. On gp nothing :D... It's all smoother.
<Jazzva> Well, back to studying...
<Admiral_Chicago> Jazzva: i can tell you about bughelper later, I'm fairly busy today
<Jazzva> Back
<Jazzva> Admiral_Chicago: Thanks, I'll see what can I find on Bughelper and to get prepared :).
<asac> yeah ... we should try to get paradiso 7 packaged ... last trunk builds crashed for us though
<Jazzva> asac: Packed for Gutsy?
<Jazzva> Well, it crashed once for now... On Demonoid.
<asac> Jazzva: hey
<asac> one question: why do you build-depend on gnome-devel?
<asac> can you try to do it more fine grained?
<asac> PKG_CHECK_MODULES(GNOME_PANEL, libpanelapplet-2.0 gtk+-2.0 libgnomeui-2.0 gstreamer-0.10 gstreamer-base-0.10 gdk-2.0 libwnck-1.0 cspi-1.0)
<Jazzva> Hmm, I think it's reported in INSTALL...
<asac> thats what i see in configure.ac
<asac> i guess adding the -dev packages from those should be good enoug
<Jazzva> Ok, I'll try that and see if it builds
<asac> should
<asac> otherwise ad those missing
<Jazzva> Didn't know for that :)...
<asac> using gnoma-devel doesn't sound right ;)
<asac> Note: those meta -devel packages are not ment for package dependencies
<asac> its for developers that want to do arbitrary gnome development
<asac> at least thats what used to know ;)
<asac> if it build please push update to bzr
<Jazzva> used to know?
<Jazzva> Well, I'll give it a try in a minute (waiting for computer to finish something)...
<asac> sure
<Jazzva> asac: Just to edit files in the directory I pulled from bazzar? (the one where I put debian/)
<asac> yes
<asac> you can edit there
<asac> then commit changes
<asac> if you are happy with your commits you can push again
<Jazzva> Ok
<asac> but please take the habbit to have nice per-feature checkins
<Jazzva> per-feature checkins?
<asac> e.g. commit locally ... reorganize your branch locally before you push :)
<asac> not that important :)
<asac> its just to prevent micro-checkins
<asac> which make it hard to track back regressions
<asac> its not important :) .... but i take every oppertunity to talk this in to people :=
<Jazzva> Umm... I don't think I understand you :)...
<Jazzva> Well, I'm listening :)... But just don't get the meaning of "micro-checkin"
<asac> well ... most people use  cvs et al just to get versioned backups
<asac> so they checkin whatever they have at some point
<asac> sometimes they just checkin a bunch of unrelated things from top level
<asac> et al
<asac> sometimes they check in test revisions as a kind of checkpoint
<asac> since you don't commit directly to online repository you have the chance to reorganize your checkins so they are clean
<asac> with bzr
<asac> you see what i mean?
<Jazzva> Mhm :)
<Jazzva> So, to check everything I can before pushing, and not to upload for every little change...
<Jazzva> Right?
<asac> hmm
<asac> no idea
<asac> just use it
<Jazzva> lol...
<asac> if i see a pattern which i put into one of those two types I will let you know :)
<Jazzva> Ok
<Jazzva> :)
<asac> hehe
<asac> finally those are your branches ;)
<Jazzva> One more question... I read before about ${misc:Depends}, but I couldn't find it after that... What does it stand for?
<asac> its a debhelper variable
<asac> you can add specific depends during build by setting those variables
<asac>  actually i think its used by debhelper tools that don't belong to other categories like perl et al
<asac> afaik debconf is one example?
<asac> e.g. debconf dependency is added automatically if you use debconf in your scritps?
<Jazzva> Hmm, supposed to
<asac> but ... this is all is dubious to me too
<asac> :)
<asac> would have to look
<asac> basically its a just a debhelper variable
<Jazzva> This one uses automake, and it debhelper added autotools...
<asac> he?
<asac> to depends?
<Jazzva> Build-Depends :)
<asac> yeah
<asac> but thats not ${mis:depends} :)
<Jazzva> So, I figured it uses the same thing for Depends
<Jazzva> or something like that...
<Jazzva> "the same thing" = "the same way of getting dependencies sorted out"...
<asac> well ... its the same ... and not
<asac> depends are mostly automatically detected
<asac> while build-depends are usually manually
<Jazzva> I see....
<asac> depends are automatic at least for shared libraries linked into any of your binary/library
<Jazzva> Hmm... I'm getting some errors :/
<Jazzva> Something like "dpkg-source: cannot represent change to .bzr/repository/knits/57/potfiles.skip-20070805165354-v7ytazn1plhvpf7q-55.knit: binary file contents changed"
<Jazzva> When I try to build the source
<Jazzva> Uh-huh... there is a hidden .bzr directory...
<Jazzva> asac: So, I have to build sources in a directory that is not used for uploading to bazaar.
<Jazzva> asac: Ok, found a way to make it work :). No problem anymore :)
<asac> Jazzva: there is bzr-builddeb
<asac> you should take a look at it
<asac> its pretty great to build packages that way
<asac> its a package
<Jazzva> Hmm... Ok, will do it, after pbuilder finishes updating :).
<Jazzva> asac: I installed it and took a quick look at readme file. Is "bzr-buildpackage --builder='debuild -S -rfakeroot'" and then to test it "bzr-buildpackage --builder='pbuilder-gutsy build ../*.dsc'" a legal way to do the building?
<asac> depends on what you want todo :)
<asac> actually i have i don't use pbuilder that much so i can't tell
<asac> but yes
<Jazzva> To build a source package which I will use to test in chroot :)...
<asac> i usually do
<asac> bzr bd --merge .
<asac> which requires a orig.tar.gz i tarballs directory
<asac> next to your checkout dir (in case you don't tweak config)
<asac> in your case I do a bzr bd --export-upstream=../gnome*.upstream --merge .
<asac> on first time
<asac> then copy created orig.tar.gz from build-area to tarballs
<asac> but just when new upstream release is out
<asac> otherwise i will reuse the orig.tar.gz generated
<asac> so ...
<Jazzva> Ok... I think I need to play a bit more with this thing to get used to it :)...
<asac> bzr-buildpackage --builder='pbuilder-gutsy build ../build-area/*.dsc' might work
<asac> sure
<asac> its a matter of preference
<asac> usually its smart to have one directory where you put all your bzr branches
<asac> then you have one tarballs directory where you have all your tarballs etc.
<asac> at least i found it smart ;)
<Jazzva> Hmm, I think I have something like that
<Jazzva> ~/bzr/upstreams/ for upstream sources
<Jazzva> and ~/bzr/ubuntu for branches
<asac> yeah ... you can reconfigure it
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2008-07-28
<asac> i am in canada ;)
<asac> oh ... quite late ;)
<[reed]> asac: #moz08 on irc.mozilla.org
 * asac joins that channel ;)
 * asac goes looking for fooood
<asac> cu tomorrow
<[reed]> same!
 * gnomefreak going to bed its almost 1:00am
<XioNoX> hi!
<gnomefreak> bug 201655
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 201655 in mozilla-thunderbird "send email with attachement from openoffice through thunderbird fails: "unable to open the temporary file"" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/201655
<gnomefreak> bug 240093
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 240093 in mozilla-thunderbird "Get Mail only retrieves one message at a time" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/240093
<XioNoX> someone know when asac will be back ?
<Jazzva> XioNoX, he's in Canada atm...
<gnomefreak> he should be there
<Jazzva> So, at some appropriate time, but in some other timezone (most probably UTC-4)
<gnomefreak> yep
<gnomefreak> if toronto area
<gnomefreak> who speaks german beside him?
<XioNoX> Jazzva, ok thx, for the Mozilla Summit I think
<gnomefreak> XioNoX: yep that would be where he is until thursday IIRC
<XioNoX> ok
<Jazzva> XioNoX, no problem :).
<gnomefreak> what OO.o application would i find the following? OpenOffice.org 2.4 -> Extras -> Options -> Internet -> E-Mail
<gnomefreak> i cant seem to get it from word nor from oo.o menu in applications > office
<asac_the_2nd> too bad
<asac_the_2nd> when did my nick disappear?
<XioNoX> hey
<Volans> Hi asac_the_2nd how are you after meny hours of fly?
<Volans> I don't know
<asac_the_2nd> i slept for 12 hours  now ;)
<asac_the_2nd> so feeling better
<asac_the_2nd> btw, its UTC-8 here or something like that
<asac_the_2nd> current time is 7:39 in the morning :-D
<Volans> where are you, california?
<asac_the_2nd> vancouver
<gnomefreak> thats the time zone hes in
<asac_the_2nd> (whistler to be exact)
 * gnomefreak finally a higher time zone than asac ;)
<gnomefreak> well have fun ive been here since like 4ish and im getting tired
<asac_the_2nd> sure
<asac_the_2nd> if anyone has a backlog and can see when my main nick went offline I would appreciate any info ;(
<Volans> asac_the_2nd: maybe ubuntulog ?
<asac_the_2nd> isnt that far
<Volans> have tried with the last seen irc command'
<Volans> ?
<armin76> asac_the_2nd: 07:48 GMT
<armin76> * asac has quit (Read error: 60 (Operation timed out))
<armin76> @seen asac
<armin76> !seen asac
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about seen asac
<armin76> lol
<armin76> asac_the_2nd: why wasn't i invited?! :(
<armin76> -NickServ- Last addr  : n=asac@debian/developer/asac
<armin76> -NickServ- Last seen  : Jul 28 07:48:45 2008 (6 hours, 59 minutes, 48 seconds ago)
<asac_the_2nd> just amazing
<asac_the_2nd> whenever i leave my system goes down :(
<asac_the_2nd> i cannot even call my telephone at home anymore
<Volans> Murphy's Law ;)
<asac_the_2nd> yeah. still a pain in the ass
<asac_the_2nd> even if this pain has a name
<asac_the_2nd> XioNoX, so how are things going?
<XioNoX> trying to make a rich list box
<asac_the_2nd> but the query works now?
<XioNoX> see here
<XioNoX> http://xionox.info/testmoz/test4.xul
<XioNoX> with templates only
<XioNoX> but I'm going very slowly
<asac_the_2nd> yeah. templates can be painful
<XioNoX> for exemple, here, if I add another triple, nothing works...
<asac_the_2nd> XioNoX, i gave you the example on friday how to get plugin details
<asac_the_2nd> why dong you use that as a base?
<XioNoX> i've lost the file
<XioNoX> :D
<asac_the_2nd> thats not my problem then
<asac_the_2nd> i cannot log in at home ;(
<asac_the_2nd> XioNoX, http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<asac_the_2nd> i think i pasted it ... so maybe you can find it there
<XioNoX> nice, i didn't know this page
<XioNoX> it is what i try to do, create a richlistbox and add the content of the .rdf inside
<asac_the_2nd> yeah
<asac_the_2nd> find that snippet
<asac_the_2nd> XioNoX, http://people.ubuntu.com/~asac/pfs_xionox/test3.xul
<XioNoX> ok, thx, it is what i was looking for
<asac_the_2nd> hmm ... my provider says that there is major bustage in my home city ... internet-wise
<asac_the_2nd> lets hope my system will auto recover once that is fixed :/
 * asac_the_2nd goes out looking for breakfast
<armin76> asac_the_2nd: why wasn't i invited? :D
<XioNoX> asac_the_2nd, it was long but i finally did it : http://xionox.info/testmoz/test3.xul
<XioNoX> see you tomorrow
<XioNoX> bye
<asac_the_2nd> armin76, i wasnt ask about whom to invite ;) ... but i am on it this time
<armin76> bad asac
<armin76> asac_the_2nd: even if i fix a lot more stuff than you!
<armin76> asac_the_2nd: i have a backtrace of sparc sigbus during runtime(which occurs on gentoo and intrepid), want to see it?
<asac_the_2nd> sure why not
<armin76> asac_the_2nd: http://pastebin.osuosl.org/10911
<asac_the_2nd> oh in url classifier
<asac_the_2nd> interesting
<armin76> eh, wtf
<armin76> http://rafb.net/p/DLog8Q70.html
<armin76> asac_the_2nd: could be sqlite?
<armin76> because thats the main change between 3.0 and 3.0.1
<asac_the_2nd> armin76, err, we are using system sqlite in intrepid
<armin76> you are? :)
<asac_the_2nd> yey
<armin76> !info sqlite intrepid
<ubottu> sqlite (source: sqlite): command line interface for SQLite. In component main, is optional. Version 2.8.17-4build1 (intrepid), package size 15 kB, installed size 80 kB
<armin76> !info sqlite3 intrepid
<ubottu> sqlite3 (source: sqlite3): A command line interface for SQLite 3. In component main, is optional. Version 3.5.9-3 (intrepid), package size 19 kB, installed size 88 kB
<armin76> same problem
<armin76> i mean its 3.5.9 what is causing problems
<asac_the_2nd> so is it unaligned mem?
<armin76> no idea, just guessing
<armin76> will try building and downgrading sqlite
<asac_the_2nd> armin76, so in 3.0 it didnt crash?
<armin76> correct
<asac_the_2nd> armin76, but when 3.0 in intrepid doesnt crash how can it be sqlite?
<armin76> hrm...
<armin76> asac_the_2nd: why are you so sure it didn't crash?
<armin76> we're talking about sparc, btw
<asac_the_2nd> i nkow
<asac_the_2nd> armin76, if you disable safebrowsing, does it work like a charm? or do you run in other sigbus'es
<armin76> disable safebrowsing in building or in the prefs?
<asac_the_2nd> in prefs
<armin76> let me check
<asac_the_bumber> i'm asac the bumber!
<asac_the_bumber> bumb
<asac_the_bumber> bumb
<asac_the_bumber> bah
<asac_the_bumber> hello
<asac_the_bumber> hrm
<Volans> hi :)
<asac_the_bumber> double bumb!
<asac_the_bumber> this translation thing doesn't seem to work fine
<asac_the_bumber> asac_the_2nd: doesn't seem to crash with it disabled
<asac_the_bumber> and it crashed before i disabled it
<asac_the_bumber> $ firefox /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/run-mozilla.sh: line 131: 12810 Bus error               "$prog" ${1+"$@"}
<asac_the_bumber> hola
<asac_the_bumber> Hello
<asac_the_bumber> bumb
<asac_the_2nd> asac_the_bumber, hehe
<asac_the_2nd> ok
<asac_the_bumber> asac_the_2nd: let me try with intrepid
<asac_the_2nd> https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/attachment.cgi?id=319854
<asac_the_2nd> i doubt that thats it. it was before 3.0
<armin76> asac_the_2nd: http://rafb.net/p/dK5VeJ48.html <- the diff between 3.0 and 3.0.1, except CVS and sqlite stuff
<armin76> asac_the_2nd: meet rbu , gentoo's nm maintainer
<armin76> rbu: meet asac_the_2nd, ubuntu's nm maintainer
<armin76> i think :P
<rbu> hey all
<asac_the_intrepi> asac_the_2nd: slacker, looks like on intrepid it doesn't sigbus as well
<asac_the_2nd> rbu, hi
<asac_the_2nd> nice to meet you ;)
<rbu> asac: oh my, how many of you are there?
<rbu> asac: so, what's up?
<armin76> haha
<asac> rbu, just wanted to know about your plans for NM 0.7
<armin76> rbu: the others are me :P
<rbu> asac: well, if you ask me to speak freely, i'm quite disappointed by NM's release policy
<rbu> asac: i have no time to follow SVN status, and see which revision would qualify for what. and there's the KNM issue, it's still quite broken
<asac> rbu, we have knetworkmanager in our ~network-manager PPA ... which appear to work well
<asac> https://edge.launchpad.net/~network-manager/+archive
<rbu> asac: so for me this means that i'll only consider including NM 0.7 when (1) it has a proper release with a proper version number and (2) KNM can use it
<rbu> PPA ?
<rbu> oh, ok
<asac> PPA == personal package archive
<rbu> well, last time i compiled it (like 2 months ago?) it was broken. since then i have not seen any updates on the KNM mailing list, so i assumed it wa still broken :-)
<rbu> asac: how is your experience with the 0.7 branch? and what are your intents?
<rbu> am i the only one who thinks some people updating 0.7 SRPMS and not doing any releases is broken by design?
<asac> rbu, thats true
<asac> rbu, point is that upstream has really low resources (basically just 1 man show)
<asac> rbu, i will upload NM 0.7 to intrepid any day soon as we need 3g support
<asac> rbu, you could use our snapshots as i try to QA them and fix eventual issues before uploading them
<armin76> asac: so is the safebrowsing thing related someway to sqlite?
<rbu> asac: well, low resources really is not an excuse. it's not hard to make a tarball, and put a name onto it. and the guys are maintaining the thing in
<rbu> their distributions anyway, so they know which bugs are fixed and which combinations of source and patches work ok
<asac> rbu, right. did you install fedora recently?
<rbu> asac: nope. why are you asking?
<rbu> i really only install either gentoo or debian these days
<asac> i tested it and NM really sucks. so they are not really having better snapshots then we
<asac> do
<armin76> lol
<asac> armin76, did you try to downgrade to 3.0 in intrepid?
<rbu> asac: how does the whole internationalization aspect look for 0.7? i know that you guys give a lot of emphasis to that
<asac> rbu, https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~asac/network-manager/main.eni
<rbu> asac: last time i checked fedora 9 did not even contain the KNM either.. were you able to test it on there?
<asac> thats the branch i use to base our packages on. i regularly sync it with upstream, then stabilize things a bit
<asac> i never push there until i release to PPA
<asac> rbu, no ... didnt test knetworkmanger on fedora. i just saw it working on ubuntu from the PPA
<asac> rbu, we dont look at internationalization right now. once nm 0.7 enters the archive our translators will start to fill the missing translations in
<rbu> asac: ah, i see.
<rbu> asac: so basically you would like to use that ~asac/network-manager/main.eni as a stable branch?
<asac> however, the applet wil get a major rework. there will be a 3g wizard landing soon
<asac> rbu, stabilized ... not really stable
<rbu> asac: speaking of the applet. i was a little sad to see none of the ubuntu work you guys did merged back into the trunk
<rbu> i saw that 0.6 applet once and it's so cool
<asac> rbu, which parts are you referring to?
<rbu> the manual network configuration
<asac> rbu, oh. thats not network-manager
<asac> thats gnome
<asac> gnome network-admin
<asac> we will drop it once 0.7 goes online
<asac> its a real pain to maintain
<rbu> asac: but that was somehow integrated into the nm-applet, no?
<armin76> asac: uh...wait a sec
<asac> yes. its just a single menu entry
<asac> but since its not really existing everywhere you couldnt really put it into main svn
<asac> we also have major user confusion due to that feature
<asac> once you confiugre your wireless there it will be blacklisted from NM ... which makes users wonder whats going on
<armin76> asac: user_pref("browser.safebrowsing.malware.enabled", false) <- i've removed this pref i added with safebrowsing.enabled, and now it sigbused
<asac> armin76, ok. so it was always broken :/
<rbu> asac: so what are your plans with that bzr archive? you are quite close to trunk right now, and you want to stabilize it for the 8.10 release?
<rbu> and after that, it would only get bugfixes?
<asac> rbu, we will track upstream as long as possible during 8.10 development cycle
<rbu> asac: but after that freeze
<rbu> will you create a new branch and do the same for 9.04 again?
<asac> when it becomes obvious that upstream wont make a final or beta 0.7 in time we will start to freeze
<asac> rbu, most likely that branch will continue to be synched
<armin76> asac: how do i downgrade to 3.0 on intrepid? :P
<asac> i will branch a stable branch for 8.10 when we freeze
<rbu> ahh, ok
<asac> s/most likely//
<asac> armin76, let me see
<asac> armin76, apt-get install firefox=3.0+nobinonly-0ubuntu2 firefox-gnome-support=3.0+nobinonly-0ubuntu2 firefox-3.0=3.0+nobinonly-0ubuntu2 firefox-3.0-gnome-support=3.0+nobinonly-0ubuntu2 xulrunner-1.9=1.9+nobinonly-0ubuntu2 xulrunner-1.9-gnome-support=1.9+nobinonly-0ubuntu2 xulrunner-1.9-dev=1.9+nobinonly-0ubuntu2
<asac> remove gnome-support bits if you dont have that
<armin76> yuck
<rbu> asac: ok, here's the deal: i would like to see a working NM in gentoo testing rather sooner than later, but only if it does not contain huge feature regressions
<rbu> asac: i'd be happy if we could join forces as far as stabling / testing on a branch go
<rbu> there's only one problem: i don't have bzr installed :-P
<asac> rbu, gentoo has bzr?
<asac> or not at all?
<rbu> asac: yeah, we have that thing
<asac> would it a problem to emerge that?
<asac> the command lines are really straight forward, so nothing really to learn for users that have used svn or cvs
<rbu> no, it wouldn't. that statement was more like: "ubuntu are the only people using that thing.. so we can't cooperate"
<asac> rbu, its now a main thing for savannah
<rbu> asac: i think our infra team is more on the git side... but i guess it doesn't matter in the end
<armin76> E: Version '3.0+nobinonly-0ubuntu2' for 'firefox-3.0' was not found
<armin76> same for firefox
<asac> rbu, do you need auto synchs?
<asac> sorry for my ignorance how gentoo maintains their packages
<asac> armin76, too bad. you can grab the debs from launchpad directly
<asac> https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xulrunner-1.9/1.9+nobinonly-0ubuntu2/+build/633450
<rbu> asac: not a problem.. i don't know details of your stuff either :-)
<asac> or amd: https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xulrunner-1.9/1.9+nobinonly-0ubuntu2/+build/633448
<asac> rbu, if you just need tarballs exported i dont see that its a big problem
<rbu> asac: i don't have a clear idea of what auto-sync would be... can you give me some more detail?
<asac> auto-sync means that the sources you provide to users are automatically updated from upstream
<asac> i doubt that you do that
<asac> how do you release things?
<asac> tarball?
<asac> and packaging data in CVS?
<asac> https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox-3.0/3.0+nobinonly-0ubuntu2/+build/633410
<asac> stupid me-
<asac> you want sparc ;)
<asac> my brains memory is really volatile
<asac> ok sparc firefox: https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox-3.0/3.0+nobinonly-0ubuntu2/+build/633414
<asac> and xul: https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xulrunner-1.9/1.9+nobinonly-0ubuntu2/+build/633454
<asac> armin76, ^^
<asac> rbu, are you german?
<armin76> yup
<armin76> asac: yes, we can provide users the files directly from upstream if those are repos
<armin76> svn, cvs, git, i think bzr as well
<asac> armin76, ugh. so you say: emerge NM0.7 and you would get the bzr branch we have + the packaging?
<asac> or do you checkout by tag?
<armin76> you can checkout by tag, yes
<asac> armin76, not bad. and the packaging?
<rbu> sorry, i was in another shell for a moment
<armin76> or you could do an snapshot, obviously
<asac> no prob
<rbu> armin76: we CAN provide svn directly, but i would opt not to
<armin76> bumb!
<asac> armin76, but for the "stable" rolling head you always use tarballs?
<rbu> asac: so the way it would work is i make a tarball, and push that to users with a cvs commit to our tree
<asac> rbu, right. thats simple
<rbu> asac: live sources should always be "disabled" by default
 * armin76 nods
<rbu> asac: yeah, i'm in berlin
<asac> ok. so you provide a tarball and in addition provide arbitrary VCS references so users can use "live-sources"
<asac> rbu, does the version need to be encoded in the tarball?
<rbu> asac: it should be, yes
<asac> how would a snapshot tarball be encoded, like: network-manager-0.7+svn7777.tar.gz?
<armin76> asac: and he's german
<asac> rbu, it should or it has to be
<asac> rbu, wilkommen ;) ... berliner ... ick bin ein hamburger ;)
<rbu> asac: users installing their own current checkout of the snapshot is not something i support (as in: put energy into)
<rbu> asac: should=QA says it must, but some people commit otherwise in disregard of policy. there's no technical means to enforce it
<asac> rbu, ok. so its not a technical requirement to match the version (as we have in ubuntu=)
<rbu> asac: nope. as for version names, it's rather a matter of taste, but networkmanager-0.7_p20080728.tar.gz  is what i would like best :-P
<armin76> is 0.7 released?
<rbu> _pre
<rbu> instead of _p
<armin76> ah :)
<armin76> fail
<rbu> armin76: nitpick
<armin76> :D
<rbu> asac: juten tach na' hamburch!
<armin76> asac: 3.0 doesn't seem to sigbus with malware or safeb enabled
<asac> rbu, hehe
<asac> like we would talk that way there ;)
<asac> bzr export --format=tgz --root=network-manager/ /tmp/network-manager-0.7-bzrshot.tar.gz https://code.launchpad.net/~asac/network-manager/main.eni/
<asac> if you want to export
<asac> armin76, thats strange strange
<asac> armin76, so does libxul.so link against system sqlite? can you check with ldd?
<rbu> asac: i guess i'll just have a look at how bzr works, and how the code you have there looks.. and then i'll come back with comments and maybe additional wishes
<armin76> asac: oops, it sigbused
<asac> rbu, right. let me know
<rbu> asac: one thing though... what about the vpn plugins?
<asac> rbu, i am this week in canada on mozilla summit. so sorry if not responsive from time to time
<rbu> they are all in the bzr, do you package them?
<asac> rbu, upstream fixed pptp and vpnc should work now
<asac> we didnt do any packages, but thats the next i am doing
<rbu> ok, cool
<asac> i think i have to bump the bzr tree one more time
<asac> to get all the latest pptp fixes
<fta> Segmentation fault
<asac> Sigbus
<asac> fta, what segfaults for you now? you probably are not on sparc ;)
<fta> the crash /w flash are back :(
<fta> es
<asac> fta, right. i have the fix in my ppa ;)
<asac> we use nspluginwrapper everywere now
<asac> so just install nspluginwrapper from my ppa and then --reinstall flashplugin-nonfree
<asac> that should do the trick
<fta> nspluginwrapper is sucking my cpu on my laptop/amd64
<asac> fta, that just means that flash is sucking it
<asac> its just that npviewer is the process where flash goes mad
<asac> fta, I'd suggest flashblock extensions
<fta> no, open fresh ff (no session), visit a page with flash, close the tab, nspluginwrapper remains forever at ~50% cpu
<armin76> asac: 3.0 doesn't sigbus with safebrowsing.malware disabled
<asac> fta, ok. thats the issue that causes crashes in non-nspluginwarpper case most likely
<asac> libflashsupport deadlocks so the flash doesnt shut down
<asac> even though the window was destructed
<asac> ok ... i am going down to smoke a cigarette. bbiw
<armin76> asac: hrm...meh, not sure why it sigbuses...fyi disabling malware stuff is a workaround, but now i compiled 3.0 using system sqlite-3.5.6 and sigbused as well...
<armin76> i'm trying with included sqlite, we'll see
<asac> armin76, i think its not sqlite, but the classifier code itself
<asac> armin76, didnt we have sigbusses in reinterpret casts on sparc at some point?
<asac> or was it compiler warning/errors?
 * asac signing: "when will my system come back up again ... oh when, oh when, oh when" :(
<asac> s/signing/singing/
<asac> @time Berlin
<ubottu> asac: Current time in Europe/Berlin: July 28 2008, 22:47:29 - Next meeting: Mentoring Reception in 2 days
<armin76> asac: the latter
<armin76> thats interesting..
<armin76> 3.0 sigbuses as well no matter what i do
<armin76> well, it doesn't if i disable the safebrowsing stuff
<asac> yeah. the code is just broken
<armin76> why? :)
<asac> armin76, what address does str.BeginReading() point to?
<armin76> uh, and how should i know that? :
<asac> armin76, go for debugger
<asac> with -O0 -g
<asac> ?
<armin76> okay, rebuilding
<asac> armin76, damn i hate xchat ... just wiped this channels backlog :(
<asac> anyway. start=9
<asac> that lookd unaligned
<asac> so str.BeginReading() probably points to unaligned thing
<asac> maybe you need to manually assemble the 32bit int there?
<fta> fta@ix:~ $ firefox
<fta> ALSA lib pcm_dmix.c:996:(snd_pcm_dmix_open) unable to open slave
<fta> ALSA lib pcm_dmix.c:996:(snd_pcm_dmix_open) unable to open slave
<fta> damn
<asac> at least it uses alsa now
<fta> but my whole system is supposed to use p-a
<fta> so no sound in ff3 :(
<asac> fta, flash is supposed to use alsa with pulse plugin
<asac> most likely your alsa doest have pulse plugin properly setup
<asac> flash 10 can do that now. so it should work :/
<fta> it used to work.. something changed in the last 3-4 weeks
<asac> kernel?
<asac> my sound is completely broken in 2.6.26
<asac> i only have sound when booting into 2.6.24
<crimsun> bug report?
<fta> i just had to blacklist snd_pcsp
<crimsun> luke is working on a pulseaudio patch for the snd-pcsp issue
<asac> crimsun, if its not known ill file one once getting back home
<asac> crimsun, that sounds like it
<asac> sound works somewhat when directly going through alsa
<asac> but not through pulse (only the beeper makes some noise)
<crimsun> it's pretty trivial; just ignore the pc speaker as a sink/source when parsing hal info
<asac> crimsun, would that make the behaviour like above (e.g. only beeps, but no speakers)?
<crimsun> correct.
<asac> good. then my issue is covered
<asac> crimsun, do you know if we properly setup the pulse plugin for alsa now by default?
<asac> (for flash 10)
<fta> ff3 is fighting with mplayer for the sound :(
<fta> bad
<crimsun> asac: if luke or another core-dev hasn't merged my alsa-lib branch, then, no...
<crimsun> meaning "no, I don't know, but if my branch hasn't been merged, then it is not properly configured"
<asac> crimsun, where is that branch?
<asac> i think that luke doesnt even know that there is an issue
<asac> https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~crimsun/alsa-lib/ubuntu.new ?
<asac> crimsun, i assume that the ~ubuntu-core-dev branch is what is currently released, right?
<asac> so its basically just pushing your branch to -core-dev and uploading?
<asac> if thats the case ill take care for that
<asac> btw, why is it called "ubuntu.new"?
<crimsun> asac: that's my branch; I haven't inspected ~ubuntu-core-dev lately to check for additional necessary merges
<asac> fta, can you try crimsun's alsa-lib branch?
<asac> crimsun, i think rev 8 matches (at least from the commit log)
<asac> so its just your revision 9
<crimsun> asac: it's called that due to /ubuntu being a "misbranch"
<asac> he?
<asac> fta, https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~crimsun/alsa-lib/ubuntu.new
<crimsun> I believe back when I created /ubuntu, I attempted to dump the entire source tree + /debian into it
<asac> fta, i think that should fix it for you
<crimsun> I'm not entirely clear if, during that branch creation, my connection died, and as a result, the branch was messed up
<asac> crimsun, ok
<asac> crimsun, you could do bzr push --overwrite
<asac> anyway not really important ;)
<crimsun> last I tried that, it failed horribly
<asac> crimsun, ok. lets keep it that way then ;)
<asac> crimsun, weren't you core-dev once?
<crimsun> yes, I stepped down.
<asac> ok
<asac> "expired" according to +members
<asac> @time sydney
<ubottu> asac: Current time in Australia/Sydney: July 29 2008, 07:17:38 - Next meeting: Mentoring Reception in 2 days
<asac> ok i ll talk to luke in an hour or so
<fta> grr, why do i have to install libc6-dev-amd64 in order to build alsa-lib on i386
<crimsun> because it's multilib.
<crimsun> think 32-bit
<fta> yeah, i can see that
<fta> dpkg-checkbuilddeps: Unmet build dependencies: libc6-dev-amd64 gcc-multilib
<asac> @time vancouver
<ubottu> asac: Current time in America/Vancouver: July 28 2008, 14:19:14 - Next meeting: Mentoring Reception in 2 days
<asac> armin76, so try to push the value to aligned mem before casting to int32?
 * asac feels unknowning
<asac> armin76, you think you can do that?
<asac> armin76, try http://paste.ubuntu.com/31475/
<asac> or fix eventual compiler issues
<asac> fta, did the branch help?
<asac> @time berlin
<ubottu> asac: Current time in Europe/Berlin: July 28 2008, 23:49:36 - Next meeting: Mentoring Reception in 2 days
<asac> armin76, if it works, let me know so we can include and upstream it.
 * asac goes down to smoke more
<fta> asac, yep, better.
<asac> fta, good crack ;)
<asac> ill push that after checking back with themuso
<armin76> asac: k, ill try tomorrow, bed now
<asac> armin76, bah, sleep is for the weak ;)
<asac> sleep well
<asac> armin76, maybe start the build now ;)
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2008-07-29
<XioNoX> hi!
<armin76> asac: meh, your patch fails to apply
<asac> armin76, its against 3.1
<asac> you probably can fix it
<asac> i am too drunk now to do anything ;)
<asac> sorry, thought there were no checkins on that file since 3.0
<asac> only thing i had here was mozillla-central :(
<asac> cu in a few hours :/
 * asac off
<armin76> bah
<asac> what=
<asac> ?
<asac> ;)
 * asac off for real ;)
<armin76> bumb
<gnomefreak> morning
<gnomefreak> asac: you should be sleeping its like 1:30ish maybe 2:30ish
<gnomefreak> make that ~2:00 or around 3am
 * gnomefreak hopes they fixed the shut down procedure
<gnomefreak> bug 201655
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 201655 in mozilla-thunderbird "send email with attachement from openoffice through thunderbird fails: "unable to open the temporary file"" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/201655
<gnomefreak> bug 240093
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 240093 in mozilla-thunderbird "Get Mail only retrieves one message at a time" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/240093
<gnomefreak> armin76: do you speak dutch or german?
<armin76> gnomefreak: no, why?
<gnomefreak> armin76: i got it it was lang but i didnt read bug fully its says its german (i guess i remembered it seeing as i ask if it was german
<gnomefreak> 1 bug down another 500
<gnomefreak> to go
<gnomefreak> ok smoke i go ;)
<gnomefreak> Jazzva: when you are not to busy i have a question about the blog outline you sent me for planet
<gnomefreak> bug 240093
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 240093 in mozilla-thunderbird "Get Mail only retrieves one message at a time" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/240093
<armin76> asac: fails to compile
<armin76> asac: http://rafb.net/p/Tr4nv936.html <- patch, http://rafb.net/p/oGBXee26.html <- log
<armin76> uh, sec
<armin76> asac: http://rafb.net/p/Tr4nv936.html <- patch, http://rafb.net/p/jBqd7x92.html <- log
<Jazzva> gnomefreak, I'm here now.
<gnomefreak> Jazzva: when you have the letter N what does it mean?
<gnomefreak> alpha 5 :(
<Jazzva> total number of updates, or extensions, or ...
<Jazzva> :)
<gnomefreak> and you expect me t o list all of them in the bullets?
<Jazzva> for example, we packaged 3 extensions, updated 2, and maintain a total of 5. you would put those numbers instead of N...
<gnomefreak> ok ill work on it but i would have figured they can read off the link
<Jazzva> off the link?
<gnomefreak> yes the link to the list of extensions wiki
<Jazzva> I put the links in wiki format where they're needed. maybe I missed someone
<Jazzva> but the N should be substituted by a number :)
<Jazzva> asac, you didn't push foxyproxy and firefox-sage?
<Jazzva> s/push/merged with ~ubuntu-dev/
<gnomefreak> Jazzva: example why list these if wiki has them
<gnomefreak> A total of N extensions were suggested on [https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MozillaTeam/Extensions/List] with the following results: * extension1 - ready for packaging * extension2 - denied because of missing license * extension3 - denied because of restrictive license * ...
<gnomefreak> they should all be listed on wiki
<Jazzva> dunno.. just to keep people updated, if the list is short :)
<Jazzva> while we won't list all extensions we maintain... it would be a long post then
<gnomefreak> Jazzva: that list will not be short since it covers multiple sections
<gnomefreak> also will be very long is
<gnomefreak> We have released N extensions to Ubuntu archives: * extension1 - short desc (link to the package? is it irrelevant here?) * extension2 - short desc (----||----) * ...
<gnomefreak> we added >10 into archives
<Jazzva> I don't suppose that will happen :). Would be nice, though
<Jazzva> but you're free to adapt it as you wish :)
<gnomefreak> i say we not list each extension but give them link instead and just give a little background
<Jazzva> sure thing... :)
<gnomefreak> i work on it and post it to mailing list when done
<gnomefreak> i have a few things ahead of that atm
<gnomefreak> @bansearch
<ubottu> gnomefreak: (bansearch <nick|hostmask> [<channel>]) -- Search bans database for a ban on nick/host, if channel is not given search all channel bans.
<gnomefreak> @bansearch #ubuntu-ops
<ubottu> gnomefreak: No matches found for #ubuntu-ops!*@* in any channel
<gnomefreak> hmmmmmm
<armin76> @bansearch gnomefreak
<ubottu> armin76: Error: Your hostmask doesn't match or your password is wrong.
<armin76> my password is what? :P
<armin76> @bansearch gnomefreak!*@*
<ubottu> armin76: Error: Your hostmask doesn't match or your password is wrong.
<armin76> bah
<gnomefreak> armin76: host mask is after the @
<gnomefreak> and you need a channel
<gnomefreak> bug 204819
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 204819 in gnash "gnash shows no videos and garbles display of other flash contents" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/204819
<asac> armin76, managed to fix the patch?
<armin76> asac: i told you, didn't you read? :P
<armin76> asac: http://rafb.net/p/Tr4nv936.html <- patch, http://rafb.net/p/jBqd7x92.html <- log
<armin76> fix, quick
<armin76> @time Canada
<ubottu> armin76: Error: Unknown timezone: Canada - Full list: http://tinyurl.com/4vyvp8
<armin76> @time Canada/Central
<asac> armin76, are you a bot ;)?
<asac> try s/PRU/PRu/
<ubottu> armin76: Current time in Canada/Central: July 29 2008, 08:27:25 - Next meeting: Mentoring Reception in 2 days
<asac> no time is:
<asac> @time vancouver
<ubottu> asac: Current time in America/Vancouver: July 29 2008, 06:27:43 - Next meeting: Mentoring Reception in 2 days
<asac> so heroic ;)
<armin76> lol
<asac> i am about to drop to bed again :-P
<armin76> you sure that would work?
<armin76> the original line was PRU, not PRu
<gnomefreak> i so frigging hate email and bugs in email :(
<gnomefreak> people dont think
<gnomefreak> smoke
<asac> huh
<XioNoX> asac, seem to be fun Vancouver
<asac> armin76, s/PRUI/PRUi/ ;)
<asac> XioNoX, it is ... indeed
<armin76> ah, fail :P
<armin76> that sounds about right
<XioNoX> and how was the welcome party ?
<asac> amazing ... almost ridiculous
<armin76> building
<asac> armin76, gogo
<XioNoX> asac, you go back to sleep or you have a moment ?
<asac> XioNoX, i will go back now (and consider yourself lucky as i wont do any good in my currents state)
<XioNoX> ok, i'm progressing, slowly, but i'm progressing
<gnomefreak> asac: bug 252793  why is this like this?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 252793 in xulrunner "xulrunner should not be executable" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/252793
<gnomefreak> is there a 64bit version of gnash in repos?
<Jazzva> asac: ping
<gnomefreak> hmmmmm support upgrade from dapper to hardy
<gnomefreak> thats scarey
<gnomefreak> ha it took me ~4 hours to do email i finally finished
<asac_the_bumber> asac: seems to work fine, i'm ircing from it, with a clean profile
<asac_the_bumber> Mozilla/5.0 (X11; U; Linux sparc64; en-US; rv:1.9.0.1) Gecko/2008072913 Firefox/3.0.1
<gnomefreak> asac: usr agent string is good in intrepid
<gnomefreak> sorry have a defense talk on ultramatix usage atm
<asac> asac_the_bumber, good crack ;)
<asac> Jazzva, yes?
<asac> asac_the_bumber, try to replace the malloc stuff with a stack variable. probably should work as well
<Jazzva> asac, just to check... you haven't pushed foxyproxy and firefox-sage yet? Because i got a failedtobuild log for foxyproxy, which got me confuse :)
<Jazzva> *confused
<asac> armin76, asac_the_bumber, http://paste.ubuntu.com/31743/
<asac> Jazzva, you got that FTB log from launchpad?
<asac> PPA or real archive?
<Jazzva> real archive I think
<Jazzva> let me check
<asac> https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/foxyproxy
<asac> so apparently i uploaded
<asac> but i didnt push?
<asac> (the branch)?
<armin76> asac: now i need to test that one?
<Jazzva> asac, I think it's the real archive
<asac> armin76, if you could that would be highly appreciated
<armin76> asac: sure
<asac> Jazzva, https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-dev/firefox-extensions/foxyproxy.ubuntu
<Jazzva> asac, that was the previous that you pushed few days ago
<asac> i think thats the latest isnt it?
<asac> so 2.7.5-0ubuntu1 is outdated?
<Jazzva> asac, there are two more revisions after which fix the FTBFS you reported to me few days ago
<Jazzva> hmm...
<Jazzva> that means I have to add -0ubuntu2?
<Jazzva> since -0ubuntu1 is pushed
<asac> Jazzva, ok. if you give me a list of extensions i should upload, Ill do that after breakfast
<asac> ;)
<Jazzva> no hurry, if you don't have time :)
<asac> i have time ... just after breakfast ;)
<Jazzva> ok
<Jazzva> there are two of them :)
<asac> merging and pushing extension shouldnt take that long ;)
<asac_the_bumber> io
<Jazzva> https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~jazzva/firefox-extensions/firefox-sage.ubuntu
<asac> only two ;)
<Jazzva> https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~jazzva/firefox-extensions/foxyproxy.ubuntu
<Jazzva> yeaaah... i still haven't tested wizzrss *ashamed*
 * asac wonders how we can easily get a list of branches with merge requests
<Jazzva> look for mature branches? we can use that state :)
<Jazzva> i try to set them to mature once they should be merged
<asac> Jazzva, hmmm
<Jazzva> anyway... since -0ubuntu1 is now in the archives
<Jazzva> I need to publish 0ubuntu2 for foxyproxy :)
<asac> launchpad should provide a way to search for that imo
<asac> Jazzva, right
<asac> Jazzva, the procedure is:
<asac> checkout current release.
<Jazzva> IIRC, you haven't uploaded firefox-sage, so that should be cool :)
<asac> one commit that opens a new changelog entry (empty + UNRELEASED)
<asac> then commit fixes accompanied with changelog entries
<asac> when done close changelog by running dch -r -Dintrepid
<Jazzva> then dch -r and push :)
<asac> yeah ;)
<asac> Jazzva, you got it :-D
<Jazzva> dch -r should work without -D if you're in intrepid
<asac> Jazzva, a good thing is the debcommit command
<asac> so you comment your changes in changelog and just run: "debcommit"
<Jazzva> (which I'm updating to... today? if I go and pay internet for the next month)
<Jazzva> :D
<asac> it will automatically use your changelog changes as the commit message
<Jazzva> uuuu :)
<Jazzva> that's usefule :)
<Jazzva> -e
<asac> Jazzva, yes. it should work without -D :)
<asac> Jazzva, just try debcommit. i found about that only recently and worked great here
<Jazzva> btw, I have set up a manual for update in Packaging page
<Jazzva> so check if it's good. I use it, and it works for me
<asac> thats good
<asac> where is it?
<Jazzva> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MozillaTeam/Extensions/Packaging
<asac> is it properly linked from the "main" extension pages
<asac> ?
<Jazzva> It should appear in contents :)
<Jazzva> well... main MozillaTeam has now a section that points to main Extensions page
<Jazzva> which has a section that points to Packaging page for new packaging and updates :)
<Jazzva> you might want to check them out in your free time. Volans and I worked a bit on them few days ago...
<asac> Jazzva, why do we have "In case your extension was released to Ubuntu archive, merge it with ~ubuntu-dev's branch. " ?
<asac> unless one already has done more work you usually just want to start from the current ~ubuntu-dev branch
<asac> e.g. dump your private branch and use ~ubuntu-dev as base
<Jazzva> asac> Jazzva, the procedure is:
<Jazzva> <asac> checkout current release.
<Jazzva> well... merge with ~ubuntu-dev should make it to be the same as ubuntu-dev... right?
<asac> Jazzva, not always
<asac> but in most cases you are right.
<Jazzva> hmm... so it should be bzr branch ~mybranch; rm -rf mybranc/*; bzr branch ~ubuntudev; cp -r ubuntudeb/* mybranch; bzr add *; bzr commit;?
<Jazzva> sorry for typos
<asac> err
<asac> i thinkg thats wrong? why do you do cp -r?
<Jazzva> to copy the contents of ubuntu-dev's branch to mine
<Jazzva> it shouldn't copy .bzr dir, as far as I know
<Jazzva> (at least it didn't for me... I think)
<asac> still dont get why you want to copy the files there?
<asac> imo step "#
<asac> #
<asac> Branch your ubuntu branch. " should read "branch the ubuntu-dev branch"
<Jazzva> and then commit in ubuntu-dev's branch?
<Jazzva> and then push to mine?
<Jazzva> will it get revisions in order? for example, ubuntu-dev is currently at 8, I commit rev 9. then push to my branch which is currently at 17. will it get at 18?
<asac> Jazzva, yes. you branch ubuntu-dev, then work as if its yours, commit, etc. and in the end push to your branch with --overwrite
<Jazzva> ah...
<asac> or to a new name
<asac> or whatever
<Jazzva> new name would be pollution :)...
<asac> then request merging
<Jazzva> ok... i'll check with overwrite
<asac> Jazzva, right. i think overwrite should be ok.
<asac> but new name would be ok as well as long as the user remembers to mark his last contribution as "merged"
<Jazzva> hmm... ok, now I'll try to do it my way, in order not to have to repeate my changes again :)
<asac> sure
<Jazzva> (what's with my typing now? s/repeate/repeat/)
<asac> hehe
<Jazzva> debcommit is cool :)
<asac_the_bumber> ASAC: nedokáže uplatňovat, upevnění a rekonstrukci
<asac_the_bumber> lol
<asac_the_bumber> asac: fails to apply, fixing and rebuilding
<asac> asac_the_bumber, its still against mozilla-central
<asac> i dont have any other tree here ;)
<asac_the_bumber> fail :P
<asac> nope. i work for the future ;)
<asac> success
<asac> :P
<Jazzva> asac, done :)
<asac_the_bumber> asac : انت بطء
<asac> asac_the_bumber, so it works?
<Jazzva> hmm... i can't propose firefox-sage for merging. This is the first upload that uses bzr for management
<Jazzva> asac: so we still don't have ~ubuntu-dev's branch for it
<armin76> asac: wait, it didn't even unpack yet :P
<asac> Jazzva, yes. thats ok. i think the procedure for "new" branches is just to file a bug against firefox-extensions
<Jazzva> I think I filed it...
<asac> armin76, you do a full respin?
<asac_the_bumber> >>> Unpacking mozilla-firefox-3.0.1.tar.bz2 to /var/tmp/portage/www-client/mozilla-firefox-3.0.1/work
<armin76> yeah, i have to
<asac> thought you would just change that file and run make again ;)
<Jazzva> asac, yeah... bug 251156
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 251156 in firefox-sage "Please update firefox-sage to 1.4.2" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/251156
<armin76> nope, the dir is always cleaned unless you say so
<asac> Jazzva, most likely you did. i dont have access to emails anymore :(
<Jazzva> meh... stupid e-mails :)
<asac> armin76, which i am always saying for my builds (bzr bd --merge --dont-purge ...) ;)
<Jazzva> I think I'll be off for a while. Lunch, going outside, should pay bill for the internet access..
<Jazzva> See you later.
<asac> Jazzva, emails are not stupid. my provider just sucks
<Jazzva> stupid provider :P
<asac> Jazzva, yes, pay it otherwise you will suffer :(
<Jazzva> heh :)...
<Jazzva> yes... I need internet access... and for my school, too...
<XioNoX> asac, http://pastebin.mozilla.org/503074 the function "clearTest()", can you look at it a second please ?
 * asac looks before heading to breakfast
<asac> XioNoX, so what do you want me to look at?
<XioNoX> the cleartest function should clear all the content of the richlistbox
<XioNoX> but it didn't
<XioNoX> http://developer.mozilla.org/fr/docs/DOM:element.removeChild
<asac> XioNoX, have you looked into error console if you see anything there?
<XioNoX> nothing
<XioNoX> stay empty
<asac> oh damn you are still reading french documentation :-P
<XioNoX> if there are french version, i read french version :D
<asac> XioNoX, did you try to code this in small steps? you can also use window.alert(...) to debug
<asac> e.g. does tyour code really reach that place and so on
<asac> one good thing is to wrap all the code in a try { ... } catch (e) { alert ('error catched: ' + e); }
<asac> to see if there is an exception
<asac> for instance: arent variables supposed to be declared?
<asac> e.g. var myvariable = "test1234"
<asac> instead of
<asac> myvariable ="test1234"
<asac> ?
<XioNoX> it is working for the test function
<XioNoX> the first one
<XioNoX> ho no
<XioNoX> !!
<XioNoX> i've forget the word "function"
<XioNoX> before clearTest()
<asac> see ;)
<asac> XioNoX, anyway. if you didnt see any errors you probably use a debug build in future
<asac> use --enable-debug --disable-optimize configure flags
<XioNoX> it is working now
<asac> that should give you plenty of output in error cases on the console
<asac> good
<XioNoX> ok
<XioNoX> thanks
<XioNoX> it is about the last function
<XioNoX> now
<asac> hehe
<asac> have fun
<XioNoX> I'll make it working
<asac> i have to dress and get some food
<XioNoX> eat fast, eat liquid :D
<asac> hopefully that fixes my tough headache :(
<asac> oh .. please no more liquids ;) ... i had enough of those yesterday
<XioNoX> :D
<XioNoX> have a good day
<asac_the_bumber> bumb
<armin76> asac: if it doesn't crash it works
<armin76> asac: oops, it sigbused
<armin76> asac: i'll try with the previous patch
<asac_the_bumber> asac: that was weird, i removed the profile and for 20 mins it didn't crash, we'll see...
<asac_the_bumber> 双bumb
<asac> armin76, same place?
<armin76> asac: no idea, didn't run gdb on it
<armin76> but as you see, it doesn't seem to sigbus now
<armin76> ah...
<armin76> there it goes :P
<armin76> running with gdb now
<asac> armin76, same place?
<asac> @time
<ubottu> asac: Current time in Etc/UTC: July 29 2008, 17:28:07 - Next meeting: Mentoring Reception in 1 day
<asac> ok i am here
<asac> Jazzva, you didnt request merging on the foxyproxy.ubuntu branch?
<asac> oh ... you did. its just hidden on the main page
<Volans> yes he did, I received the email...
<Volans> https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~jazzva/firefox-extensions/foxyproxy.ubuntu/+merge/586
<Jazzva> Thanks, Volans :)
<armin76> asac: http://rafb.net/p/LEkoto49.html
<armin76> asac: will try with the previous patch
<Jazzva> anyone on intrepid here? is it relatively stable :)?
<Volans> Jazzva: my pleasure :)
<Jazzva> (relatively == a glitch here and there is just fine :))
<asac> Jazzva, i used intrepid when i left
<asac> it worked back then
<Jazzva> hmm... and alpha3 sounds stable enough :)
<asac> definitly
<armin76> asac: lies, it didn't, it crashed after you left :P
<Jazzva> (btw, i think i moved over on alpha 4 in prev release, and on alpha 5 on release before that. I just hope I won't move on 10.04+1 on the day 10.04 gets out :))
<asac> Jazzva, i think fta does it that way all the time ;)
<asac> and gnomefreak as well
<Jazzva> crazy... crazy, I tells ya :)
<Jazzva> ok, maybe when I get a new computer just for myself. maybe then :)
<Jazzva> but for now, while my sister needs this computer too, i'm too scared to do that jump :)
<asac> Jazzva, oh. you are running a shared computer
<asac> nice
<asac> better dont upgrade on first day then ;)
<Jazzva> heh :)
<Jazzva> I suppose I'll get new one in the next month or two :)
<Jazzva> Started upgrade to intrepid. Off to do some stuff around home.
<asac> hmm
<asac> Bug 231472
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 231472 in firefox-3.0 "Disabled buttons and an "inactive" address bar" [High,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/231472
<asac> i think we should do something about files not owned by the user itself in the profile
<asac> armin76, so what is going on with this patch?
<asac> why would the 2nd version not work?
<armin76> asac: eh? i posted you the backtrace
<armin76> lol
<asac> i think i lost conneciton
<asac> reed, you managed to high-jack your nick on freenode?
<asac> congrats then :-D
<armin76> god
<armin76> asac: stop crashing when i answer to you!
<armin76> asac: i said: eh? i posted you the backtrace
<reed> asac: trying to get it dropped now
<armin76> asac: poke
<asac_the_bumber> i'm asac the bumber!
 * Nafallo raises a couple of eyebrows
<asac> reed, go ahead ;)
<asac> armin76, please give me an update
<asac> 1st patch works, 2nd doesnt?
<asac_the_bumber> asac: correct
<asac_the_bumber> i贴在你回溯的第二
<asac_the_bumber> bah
<armin76> asac: i pasted you the backtrace of the second
<armin76> the first...maybe it sigbuses as well, i didn't ran it the same time as the 2nd, doing it now
<asac> and where is the backtrace of the cras with the 2nd?
<asac> i didnt get it here - most likely because of flaky connection
<armin76> asac: http://rafb.net/p/LEkoto49.html
<asac> armin76, thats a different place
<asac> armin76, http://mxr.mozilla.org/mozilla/source/toolkit/components/url-classifier/src/nsUrlClassifierDBService.cpp#289
<asac> there is nothing at that line
<asac> can you give me the matching line in mxr?
<asac> e.g. what is in line 289 in your sources?
<asac_the_bumber> sec
<asac_the_bumber> asac:    , mAddChunkId(0)
<armin76> same in mxr
<asac> k
<armin76> asac: took 45 mins to sigbus with a clean profile with the second patch
<armin76> atm its 20 mins
<armin76> so it should sigbus around 21:05 gmt+2
<asac> armin76, 45 minutes isnt that bad
<asac> i dont understand that crash for now
<asac> the only thing that sounds wierd is that its mAddChunkId
<asac> which is basically the same variable we just touched to fix the other sigbus
<asac> so they appear to be related somewhat
<asac_the_bumber> itz the final countdown
<asac> hehe
<asac> asac_the_bumber, let m eknow
<armin76> sure
<asac> i doubt that this crash is really reproducible
<asac> at least not with the initial patch ;)
<asac_the_bumber> we'll see
<asac> reed, please fix the slow internet here :(
<reed> asac: reconnect
<reed> only one AP was working
<reed> fixed now
<reed> get a different AP
<Nafallo> hmm
<reed> and it'll be fast
<asac> ah
<Nafallo> I should probably not say I'm on gig now then? ;-)
<asac> Nafallo, no that is not really nice
<asac> reed, you have a good bssid?
<Nafallo> I need to call EOD and get back home to my silly 4/1Mbps anyway :-/
<asac> so i can force myself on a better ap
<reed> asac: nope
<reed> just "not the one you're on"
<asac> reed, which bssid are you on?
<asac> anyway. lunch now :/
<reed> 00:15:6D:A6:31:DA
<armin76> asac: ^
<armin76> asac: it crashed
<asac> same way?
<armin76> let me check
<armin76> reed: why wasn't i invited? :(
<reed> dunno... not my call... mh from Debian wasn't invited, either
<reed> and I wanted him invited
<armin76> but i'm more useful than asac! :D
<reed> lol
<armin76> but Debian doesn't ship firefox anyway :P
<armin76> asac: http://rafb.net/p/0BIkkm94.html
<asac> armin76, ok, so its the same bug.
<asac> armin76, anyway. if its after 45 minutes then i can live with it ;)
<armin76> lol
<armin76> but after it crashes the first time, then its 5 mins unless you clean the profile, i think
<asac> the other sigbus happened right in the beginning?
<asac> hmm
<armin76> i wonder what it does exactly at 45 mins :)
<asac> armin76, most likely the safebrowsing database reaches a certain size
<Jazzva> asac, https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~jazzva/firefox-extensions/firefox-sage.ubuntu/+merge/589 ... Build failed because of missing zip build-dependency...
<Jazzva> Sorry to bother you again :)
<bfiller> asac_the_2nd: does ubufox extension have the capability to set a thunderbird preference or just firefox preference?
<asac_the_2nd> bfiller, ubufox is not used for thunderbird
<asac_the_2nd> why?
<bfiller> asac_the_2nd: trying to set a default thunderbird pref for a customer and wanted to know easiest way to go about without having to rebuild
<Volans> bfiller: surely enigmail do that ;)
<bfiller> Volans: I'm not familiar with that. Is it a thunderbird extension?
<Volans> sure, http://enigmail.mozdev.org/
<bfiller> Volans: thanks
<Volans> is a big one, so maybe is more difficult to find
<Volans> the specific point
<Volans> but I don't use extensions on TB so I don't have other suggestion for you
<asac_the_2nd> bfiller, you can just make a "customer" package that puts a preference in the proper folder
<bfiller> asac_the_2nd: you mean like a prefs.js in their profile directory?
<asac_the_2nd> bfiller, look in /usr/share/thunderbird/defaults/pref/
<asac_the_2nd> just make a package that just ships a single file "special-pref.js" in that directory
<bfiller> asac_the_2nd: excellent, that sounds easy. thanks
<asac_the_2nd> or if you want it to be changeable by admins you can put it in/etc/thunderbird/pref/
<Jazzva> asac_the_2nd, you might have disconnected when I sent you the message
<Jazzva> <Jazzva> asac, https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~jazzva/firefox-extensions/firefox-sage.ubuntu/+merge/589 ... Build failed because of missing zip build-dependency...
<Jazzva> asac_the_2nd ^
<asac_the_2nd> again?
<Jazzva> Anyway, I might be going off soon. Haven't paid the bill for the internet. Stupid provider decided not to work full-time, because of some protest that's going on downtown
<asac_the_2nd> can you properly test it next time ;)
<asac_the_2nd> argh
<Jazzva> no, this is first time for firefox-sage :)
<asac_the_2nd> ah ok
<asac_the_2nd> still ;)
<Jazzva> agreed :)
<asac_the_2nd> but no problem
<asac_the_2nd> how long will you be away?
<asac_the_2nd> its not really urgent i guess
<Jazzva> I thought mozilla-devscripts depend on zip... :)
<asac_the_2nd> Jazzva, we probably should add that. but for now it doesnt use zip
<asac_the_2nd> just unzip
<Jazzva> umm... until tomorrow... morning? afternoon?
<Jazzva> asac_the_2nd, we should, for med-xpi-pack :)
<Jazzva> I will add it tomorrow. Waiting for intrepid download to finish. wouldn't like to lose the net before that :)
<asac_the_2nd> sure
<asac_the_2nd> Jazzva, good luck in case you went off
<asac_the_2nd> ;)
<Jazzva> (but I might be lucky and get the internet for another day. You never know the meaning of day in case of my provider... 30. july might easily be 31. july)
<Jazzva> thanks :)
<asac_the_2nd> lol
<asac_the_2nd> so they give you a warning that they will turn it off?
<asac_the_2nd> and you have no chance to prevent that from happening after that notice
<asac_the_2nd> funny provider
<Jazzva> well. you have a chance. to pay :)
<asac_the_2nd> yeah but not after notice apparently
<fta> asac_the_2nd, i've updated sm1
<Jazzva> it's just that until recently the only way to get flat package is to pay for it in advance, and then it lasts for 30 days. And I used to pay for the next month on the last day (or the day before) of the current package
<asac_the_2nd> Jazzva, how much is your subscription?
<Jazzva> but, they couldn't post the notice of shorter work-time for today on their site of forum... they posted it on their door. argh.
<fta> asac_the_2nd, branch pushed, it's also building in my ppa
<Jazzva> a bit over 25e
<asac_the_2nd> fta, which branch?
<asac_the_2nd> sorry, i dont have email anymore :(
<fta> seamonkey-1.1.dev
<fta> the most up-to-date one
<asac_the_2nd> fta, did we have any issues with tbird ?
<fta> i think
<fta> tb ? no idea, i'm not following that
<asac_the_2nd> fta, but you packaged the alphas?
<fta> yes
<asac_the_2nd> wasnt there something with packager or something?
<fta> yes
<asac_the_2nd> does this all boil down to "xulrunner" support?
<asac_the_2nd> or is that about something different?
<fta> i remember the make install mess
<fta> but apparently, extension doesn't work in my tb3 builds
<asac_the_2nd> fta, right. but i think i remember that they havent been cooperative when you approached them
<fta> (extensionS don't work)
<asac_the_2nd> ok. why?
<asac_the_2nd> do we know that?
<fta> i don't, but i really didn't have a close look.
<fta> i'm still not done with my work
<asac_the_2nd> fta, ok all fine
<fta> i saw you accepted someone new in the team ?
<asac_the_2nd> fta, yes, jamie from the security team. we can disable his account again
<fta> ?
<asac_the_2nd> i just asked him to push his changelog entry he released to -security
<fta> hm
<asac_the_2nd> fta, he had to respin xulrunner as he couldnt push xulrunner to -securty from -updates
<asac_the_2nd> fta, https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox-3.0/3.0.1+build1+nobinonly-0ubuntu0.8.04.3
<asac_the_2nd> same for xulrunner
<Jazzva> yay... intrepid downloaded... now they can cut me off :D
<asac_the_2nd> hehe
<Jazzva> (in case they want to cut me off... sorry for spam :))
<asac_the_2nd> better complete the upgrade
<asac_the_2nd> so you can still fix things
<Jazzva> i'm an optimist... no things will be broken (as time passes by, my optimism drops :))
<asac_the_2nd> hehe
<Jazzva> looks like i'm lucky. yay :)
<asac> Jazzva, they wont cut you off ... or your upgrade works?
<Jazzva> looks like it's both :)
<Jazzva> I will get some unresolved dep issues later, though...
 * asac moves rooms
<bdrung> Jazzva: i am working on packaging pwdhash and now on this: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MozillaTeam/Extensions/LargeScaleMaintenance
<bdrung> i never used bazaar before. can you help me with this?
<Jazzva> bdrung, LargeScaleMaintenance is still not active. It's more a description of a future procedure
<Jazzva> sure :)
<Jazzva> we use bzr for packaging...
<Jazzva> ask your question :)
<bdrung> asac asked for in https://bugs.launchpad.net/firefox-extensions/+bug/216892
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 216892 in ubuntu "[needs-packaging] pwdhash" [Wishlist,Confirmed]
<Jazzva> give me a sec to check it out
<bdrung> how do i create a stanford-pwdhash.upstream branch?
<bdrung> can i put there the upstream tarball instead of the xpi file?
<Volans> bdrung: you have to put the source files, not the tarball or xpi
<bdrung> k
<Jazzva> bdrung, general packaging manual is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MozillaTeam/Extensions/Packaging
<Volans> and a Bazaar in 5 minutes tutorial is here: http://doc.bazaar-vcs.org/bzr.dev/en/mini-tutorial/index.html ;)
<Jazzva> Basically, you create an upstream branch, which will contain the clean upstream source
<Jazzva> then you branch XPI.TEMPLATE (which contains template debian/ directory)
<Volans> bdrung: have you never used a versioning system like CVS, SVN, git or similar?
<bdrung> svn
<Jazzva> Branch your upstream branch, copy debian/ from xpi.template to it, then name that as .ubuntu branch
<bdrung> mostly via eclipse
<Jazzva> and then you apply all changes you need to make to the debian/ template and test it :)
<Jazzva> bdmurray, if you have used svn, this should be easy
<Volans> ok, bzr is similar, but is not server-based, you can have local branches
<Volans> Jazzva: this can be a good test for your packaging guide ;)
<Jazzva> Volans, I think asac did the packaging guide
<Jazzva> I did the update guide ;)
<Volans> ah...ops :) I know that you have updated it so I have supposed you have made it the first time
<Jazzva> bdrung, if you bump into a problem, ask for help. I'm sure I'll be around for 2 or 3 hours...
<bdrung> there is no upstream branch of pwdhash, or?
<Jazzva> bdrung, you need to create it
<bdrung> how?
<Jazzva> hmm... does upstream provide a build script?
<Jazzva> or are you making it from xpi?
<Jazzva> *making the package from xpi?
<bdrung> from tarball
<Jazzva> which has a build script?
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2008-07-30
<Jazzva> anyway... unpack the tarball to a directory stanford-pwdhash.upstream
<bdrung> no, only zipping is the building ;)
<Jazzva> cd to it, and do bzr init
<bdrung> done
<Jazzva> that will initialize the branch
<Jazzva> then bzr add . to add all files
<Jazzva> then
<Jazzva> bzr commit -m "Inital upstream v$VERSION_NUMBER"
<Jazzva> and then push it to
<Jazzva> bzr push lp:~$YOUR_LAUNCHPAD_ID/firefox-extensions/stanford-pwdhash.upstream
<Jazzva> that's how you create your local upstream branch, and push it to launchpad
<Volans> Jazzva: is not better to suggest the use of ssh push?
<Jazzva> Volans, I think it does that automatically with lp:...
<Jazzva> it translates it to bzr+ssh://..../~yourlpid/...
<bdrung> on pushing: bzr: ERROR: Transport operation not possible: http does not support mkdir()
<james_w> bzr lp-login
<james_w> "bzr lp-login <lp-id>" to be precise
<james_w> it will then use "bzr+ssh://" and allow you to push
<Jazzva> james_w, thanks :)...
<Volans> right!
<bdrung> yes, it works
<Volans> there was something strange in my mind
<Volans> :)
<Jazzva> bdrung, then you follow the rest of the procedure, from creating ubuntu branch :)
<bdrung> k
<Jazzva> but instead of "bzr init" you do "bzr branch your_upstream_branch"
<Jazzva> and then make changes to it, commit, (repeat previous two steps), push to lp:~your_lp/firefox-extensions/stanford-pwdhash.ubuntu
<bdrung> should i branch in the same directory?
<Jazzva> no, use different... :)
<Jazzva> bzr branch link_to_upstream stanford-pwdhash.ubuntu
<Jazzva> for example :)
<bdrung> ok, i have added the debian files. how to add? with bzr add .?
<Jazzva> yep :)
<bdrung> what commit comment should i use?
<Jazzva> edit changelog entry to be for UNRELEASED as distro... with maybe one entry "open tree for development"
<Jazzva> and set the version
<Jazzva> then use "open tree for development" as commit comment
<Jazzva> dch -a -DUNRELEASED
<Jazzva> dch -a -v $VERSION -DUNRELEASED should set that for you
<bdrung> i have currently "Initial release (LP: #216892)" in the changelog description. is it really usefull to change this?
<Jazzva> That's ok... I suppose
<Jazzva> if you have one packaging, that works
<Jazzva> hmm... but we use xpi.mk from mozilla-devscripts, so you should adjust your packaging
<Jazzva> it's easier to maintain later :)
<bdrung> that works (its in my ppa)
<bdrung> pwdhash uses xpi.mk too
<Jazzva> Yeah.. but it would be great if you could adjust it to use xpi.mk (that's used in the template).
<Jazzva> oh
<Jazzva> Well, I suppose you could just copy your old debian directory to your ubuntu branch, and the commit that
<Jazzva> and we will review it :)
<bdrung> the same version waits in revu: http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?package=stanford-pwdhash
<Jazzva> bdrung, I'll take a look at it now.
<bdrung> https://code.launchpad.net/~bdrung/firefox-extensions/stanford-pwdhash.upstream
<Jazzva> yeah, maybe you won't need to copy from xpi.template
<Jazzva> I think you can just copy your old debian directory, which you used in the package on revu
<Jazzva> ok, testing it...
<bdrung> i copied it from the revu package
<Jazzva> then just do bzr add .
<Jazzva> to add watch file...
<Jazzva> and commit it... and push it to lp:~your_lp/firefox-extensions/stanford-pwdhash.ubuntu
<Jazzva> I think that lintian will complain a bit
<bdrung> why?
<Jazzva> it complained to me when the line with "Copyright" in debian/copyright was empty... it's a stupid complaint :)
<Jazzva> but now it doesn't...
<bdrung> how do i build the package in a bzr directory (usually i run debuild)
<Jazzva> you can use debuild -b
<Jazzva> and then fakeroot debian/rules clean, to clean it...
<Jazzva> there is also bzr builddeb, but debuild should work fine
<asac_the_2nd> i am now using a web irc client :(
<asac_the_2nd> cannot connect to freenode anymore :(
<Jazzva> asac_the_2nd, ouch
<Jazzva> bad net in the hotel?
<asac_the_2nd> 1st. cannot cannot to home ... now cannot even connect to freenode directly
<asac_the_2nd> what comes next?
<bdrung> next: no internet :D
<Jazzva> i was scared to say that :)
<asac_the_2nd> yeah ... most likiely
<bdrung> then the hotel catches fire
<asac_the_2nd> err, thats not funny. i fear that my flat at home catched fire
<asac_the_2nd> i cannot reach my system
<asac_the_2nd> i cannot call my phone
<asac_the_2nd> its completely down :(
<Jazzva> let's hope it's just that the phone company is down :)
<bdrung> oh
<Jazzva> someone would notify you if something went wrong, right?
<bdrung> but without a working phone?
<Jazzva> hmm... something strange with pwdhash... it makes one temp-xpi-* directory, but then it tries to remove another...
<Jazzva> which doesn't exist
<Jazzva> so the first doesn't get removed
<asac_the_2nd> err ... who would notify me?
<asac_the_2nd> i dont think anyone has my mobile phone
<Jazzva> asac_the_2nd, ouch
<Jazzva> check the local news. if something bad happened to your home, there will be an article
<Jazzva> s/will/would/
<asac_the_2nd> ha
<asac_the_2nd> yeah
<asac_the_2nd> lets me check
<asac_the_2nd> google: hamburg on fire ;)
<Jazzva> lol
<Jazzva> too bad google earth doesn't update daily :P
<bdrung> hamburg brennt fits better
<Jazzva> (while we're on that, you can see bombed buildins in belgrade ;). some of them look cool from gearth. missing a whole part of building)
<Jazzva> *buildings
<bdrung> asac_the_2nd: http://www.amazon.de/Hamburg-brennt-Gro%C3%9Fe-Brand-1842/dp/3940229032
<bdrung> so it is not impossible
<Jazzva> bdrung, when you run debuild, and then debian/rules clean, does it remove all temp-xpi-* dirs?
<bdrung> it removes the content, but do not remove the empty temp-xpi-* directory
<Jazzva> asac_the_2nd, woohoo... firefox has been updated notification bar. produced by upgrade :)
<Jazzva> bdrung, that's strange. That has never happened to me before. But it shouldn't be a problem in your packaging
<bdrung> aahh, it's 1:44
<Jazzva> square of 12 :)
<Jazzva> 1:2 :)
<bdrung> 01:44:44
<Jazzva> heh :)
<bdrung> i have to stand up in nearly 6 hours.
<bdrung> so i should go to bed before.
<Jazzva> ok. have a good night
<Jazzva> I'll look up what's wrong with pwdhash
<bdrung> or is there something that i should do?
<Jazzva> i'm not sure why is this happening...
<Jazzva> so, i'm not sure... :)
<bdrung> the next package, that needs some work is htmlvalidator
<bdrung> it uses svn as vcs. is it possible to grab the source directly from there?
<Jazzva> hmm... what do you mean? to transform from svn to bzr?
<Jazzva> I'm not sure... haven't tried that before
<Jazzva> but you can svn co the sources, then remove .svn dirs inside it, and then create a bzr branhc
<Jazzva> *branch
<asac_the_2nd> bdrung: night
<asac_the_2nd> Jazzva: you can just setup a sync for svn repositories in launchpad
<Jazzva> asac_the_2nd, really?
<Jazzva> great :)
<asac_the_2nd> bdrung: ^^
<asac_the_2nd> Jazzva: yes. you can also do that manuayll by using bzr-svn and then pushing
<Jazzva> I have a lot to learn:)
<asac_the_2nd> but usually you need to register a project and a release series and then you can setup a svn sync
<asac_the_2nd> only problem is that tags are not properly imported.
<asac_the_2nd> so getting the right release can be difficult
<bdrung> syncing whould be the better solution, isn't it?
<asac_the_2nd> thats why its simpler for us to use .xpi atm
<asac_the_2nd> bdrung: well. if the extension has no native components its easier to use .xpi
<asac_the_2nd> if it has native components, sync and building from source is the way to go
<bdrung> htmlvalidator has native components (tidy and opensp)
<asac_the_2nd> actually gnome has its own bzr mirror of their svn (with all tags and branches) : http://bzr-mirror.gnome.org/
<bdrung> how do i setup an svn import?
<asac_the_2nd> ok, then use the svn mirror thing
<asac_the_2nd> bdrung: you need to register a project in launchpad
<asac_the_2nd> and then you can set a svn repo for the default release series
<Volans> I have to go now... see you and good luck for your connections asac and Jazzva :)
<Jazzva> Volans, thanks. It survived the midnight, now it's good :)
<Jazzva> Sleep well
<Volans> but tomorrow midnight is the most dangerous, isn't it?
<Jazzva> yep, but tomorrow morning I'll go to pay the bill :)
<asac_the_2nd> i think there is no luck that can help me here
<Jazzva> well, today :)
<Volans> good :)
<Volans> bye bye
<asac_the_2nd> go to pay?
<asac_the_2nd> no online banknig?
<Jazzva> Welcome to Serbia :)
<asac_the_2nd> argh
<asac_the_2nd> so how much is your flatrate per month?
<asac_the_2nd> i think if i'd need to go to bank or somewhere to pay something I already would be in jail
<Jazzva> there is online banking... but it consists of transfering the money from my account to their. And processing can take a day or two...
<asac_the_2nd> ah ;)
<asac_the_2nd> well. then its just because you are late
<asac_the_2nd> and you want to take the fast track ;)
<Jazzva> so, it wasn't an option today, as I thought they will shut me off tonight. and even if I pay now, I can't be sure it will reach them...
<Jazzva> yeah... and they should enable ... online payment on their site... *stubborn* :)
<Jazzva> I pay a bit above 25e for 1Mbps downlink, and 128kbps uplink
<asac_the_2nd> thats not much uplink
<Jazzva> nope :)
<Jazzva> i heard they will double up and downlink in september... I hope it's not just a gossip :)
<asac_the_2nd> you should hope that the price doesnt double as well ;)
<Jazzva> it shouldn't :)
<asac_the_2nd> with 128 k you certainly couldnt upload mozilla builds to debian
<Jazzva> last time they doubled from 512/64 to this, and the price stayed the same :)
<Jazzva> asac_the_2nd, yeah :)
<asac_the_2nd> its source + all package + dbg packages for debian
<asac_the_2nd> that means 150M for each application
<Jazzva> it would take me... around 8 hours ... I think
<Jazzva> :)
<asac_the_2nd> yeah. and then you get a reconnect and then you have to start again ;)
<Jazzva> if there're 3 apps
<asac_the_2nd> anyway. good luck. hope to see you soon
<asac_the_2nd> i am going up to my room now taking a shower ;)
<asac_the_2nd> (which is long overdue ;))
<Jazzva> lol
<Jazzva> yeah, about reconnections... I'm glad that's fine :)
<bdrung> i have registered htmlvalidator and requested an svn trunk import: https://code.launchpad.net/~vcs-imports/htmlvalidator/trunk
<Jazzva> every few days to change ip address... beside that, all is fine :)
<bdrung> done enough today. now i really goes to bed. good night to all. see you tomorrow
<asac_the_2nd> bdrung: fine. should take a day or two
<asac_the_2nd> Jazzva: sounds good.
<asac_the_2nd> cu all
<Jazzva> good night, bdrung
<Jazzva> see you, asac
<asac_the_2nd> sleep well ... europe ;
<asac_the_2nd> )
<asac_the_2nd> cu
<Jazzva> (at 5 am ;))
<bdrung> thanks for helping me.
<Jazzva> bdrung, glad we could help you :)
<Jazzva> and thank you for helping us :)
<Jazzva> ok, updated to intrepid. restarting, to see if something crashed :)
<Jazzva> Woo... Hello from Intrepid :D
<Jazzva> It failed to mount my local filesystems the first time, and messed up xorg for some reason, but recovery fixed it :).
<Jazzva> hmm... n-m is reporting no internet connection, therefor Fx starts in offline mode :)
<Jazzva> oooh... gnome's newHuman is pretty :)
<Jazzva> asac_, you might be interested in bug #252793, in case you missed it
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 252793 in xulrunner-1.9 "xulrunner should not be executable" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/252793
<Jazzva> better bug title: bug 252793
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 252793 in xulrunner-1.9 "xulrunner ships some images as executables" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/252793
<Jazzva> ok, i'm off for tonight. See you later :)
<XioNoX> hi!
<gnomefreak> !ultramatix
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ultramatix
<gnomefreak> damn
<gnomefreak> @whoami
<ubottu> gnomefreak: gnomefreak
<gnomefreak> !ultramatix is <reply> Ultramatix is not supported by Ubuntu. It can cause system damage and should not be used, if you need support with it please join #ultramatix for support. If you refer or suggest users install Ultramatix you are subject to a warning the first time, a removal from channel for second time and a ban for the third time.
<ubottu> gnomefreak: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<gnomefreak> !ultramatix is <reply> ultramatix is not supported by Ubuntu. It can cause system damage and should not be used, if you need support with it please join #ultramatix for support. If you refer or suggest users install Ultramatix you are subject to a warning the first time, a removal from channel for second time and a ban for the third time.
<ubottu> gnomefreak: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<armin76> lol
<armin76> wtf is ultramatix?
<gnomefreak> armin76: its automatix on steroids
<gnomefreak> automatix went under someone made ultamatix
<Kamping_Kaiser> ah oh. this doesnt sound good
<gnomefreak> there isnt an r i found out today
<gnomefreak> its not
<armin76> wtf is automatix? :P
<armin76> ah, i see
<armin76> wikipedia++
<armin76> gnomefreak: i recommend you ultramatix!
 * gnomefreak wont be doing anything with it
<asac_> @time vancouver ;)
<asac_> hmm
<asac_> its 5:20
<asac_> @time vancouver
<asac_> ok but is gone apparently
<ubottu> asac_: Error: Unknown timezone: vancouver ;) - Full list: http://tinyurl.com/4vyvp8
<ubottu> asac_: Current time in America/Vancouver: July 30 2008, 05:20:44 - Next meeting: Mentoring Reception in 1 day
<XioNoX> asac_, you'r up ?
<XioNoX> if so, just check : http://xionox.free.fr/testmoz/bar.xul
<asac_> XioNoX: yep
<asac_> XioNoX: so now, move that to the addons dialog ;)
<XioNoX> yep
<asac_> XioNoX: another thing you could try is to use the _real_ URL as the datasource
<asac_> (e.g. not the static file)
<XioNoX> ok
<XioNoX> but it don't work locally :s
<asac_> huh?
<XioNoX> asac, how to debug the addon dialog ?
<XioNoX> or at least know what happend in the background ?
<asac> XioNoX: first thing to do is to use a debug build
<asac> --enable-debug --disable-optimize
<asac> as configure flags
<asac> (e.g. in .mozconfig)
<asac> XioNoX: and instead of debugging, trying to go in small steps helps
<asac> e.g. add one line ... see if it works ... then the next line
<asac> etc.
<XioNoX> . $topsrcdir/browser/config/mozconfig
<XioNoX> mk_add_options AUTOCONF=autoconf213 --enable-debug --disable-optimize
<asac> not sure if you can have multiple options in one line
<asac> XioNoX: and configure options are not mk_add_options, bug ac_add_options
<asac> like look in browser/config/mozconfig
<XioNoX> ok
<XioNoX> how did you managed to be waked up at 5 am ?
<asac> jetlag still ;)
<XioNoX> ok
 * asac moves to breakfast ... finally
<XioNoX> good idea :D
<XioNoX> see you later
<gnomefreak> asac: https://edge.launchpad.net/auto-ndiswrapper
<gnomefreak> why do i have a bad feeling about that
<XioNoX> Wifi mess isn't over :D
<XioNoX> asac, http://img375.imageshack.us/my.php?image=captureyz2.png
<gnomefreak> installing from windows drivers isnt really nice
<XioNoX> gnomefreak, i agree, but some people haven't any choice
<gnomefreak> XioNoX: i guess but instead of installing windows drivers on Linux maybe find a safer way of doing it
<XioNoX> sure
<asac> XioNoX: nice.
<asac> now beautify ;)
<XioNoX> i'll try
<XioNoX> it have to looks like the others sections ?
<XioNoX> do you know where i can find some exemple more rich ?
<XioNoX> I go back home
<XioNoX> see you maybe later
<gnomefreak> is scrollkeeper needed for anything?
<gnomefreak> it sounds like i do :(
<asac> yeah its neded everywhere ;)
<asac> ok ... moving to sessions
<asac> cu later
<gnomefreak> have fun ;)
<armin76> asac: bumb!
<armin76> asac: debian bug 483949
<ubottu> Debian bug 483949 in xulrunner "unaligned word access in xulrunner" [Normal,Closed] http://bugs.debian.org/483949
<armin76> i think thats his home client
<asac> armin76: thats our patch ;)
<asac> armin76: however it still crashes after 45 minutes ;)
<asac> oh dear
<Jazzva> asac, no fire in Hamburg? :)
<Jazzva> btw, Firefox crashed twice today on intrepid... flash problems?
<asac> Jazzva: no, but i am probably lost here
<asac> http://www.cbc.ca/canada/british-columbia/story/2008/07/30/bc-highway-rockslide-whistler.html?ref=rss#articlecomments
<Jazzva> lost?
<asac> thats the only way back to vancouver from here
<Jazzva> ouch.
<asac> Jazzva: are you using my nspluginwrapper packages?
<asac> e.g. moving flash out of process
<Jazzva> And when are you supposed to leave back?
<Jazzva> umm... not sure.
<asac> friday
<asac> https://edge.launchpad.net/~asac/+archive
<Jazzva> I have never installed them manually.
<asac> get the nspluginwrapper package from there and do a --reinstall on flashplugin-nonfree
<Jazzva> the joy of running alpha :)
<asac> thats what will go up to intrepid soon
<asac> Jazzva: well. you probaly have libflashsupport on your system again?
<Jazzva> thanks for the help :)
<Jazzva> nope
<asac> hmm
<Jazzva> I removed it a while ago...
<asac> still using the nspluginwrapper will stop getting crashes because of flash
<Jazzva> I can't find when it crashes. It seems to be random
<asac> Jazzva: intrepid might have brougtht that back to you
<Jazzva> but without libflashsupport?
<asac> well flash crashes from time to time without libflashsupport
<asac> especially since you have flash 10 beta now
<Jazzva> ah.. :)
<Jazzva> I think that removing libflashsupport stopped the crashes on hardy
<Jazzva> at least for me
<Jazzva> no i386 package of nspluginwrapper?
<asac> Jazzva: there is ... in my ppa
<asac> thats the whole idea of that upload ;)
<asac> bringing pluginwraper to i386
<Jazzva> I'm looking at your ppa... Builds * [FULLYBUILT] amd64
<Jazzva> gutsy?
<Jazzva> why am I looking at gutsy?
<asac> Jazzva: intrepid?
<asac> Jazzva: oh ... then mt PPA ;)
<Jazzva> :)
<asac> i think i uploaded to mt ppa as my ppa is used by a bunch of testers that volunteer to QA the security updates
<asac> i dont want to stress them too much
<Jazzva> ah, ok :)
<asac> yep ... its 0.9.91.5-2ubuntu3~mt1
<Jazzva> got it
<asac> we should try to upgrade that to 1.0 ... not waiting for debian
<Jazzva> what do we need to do to get it to 1.0?
<Jazzva> btw, pitti approved webkit for main :)
<asac> Jazzva: trying to use the 1.0 upstream tarball
<asac> and seeing if the patches we have still apply
<asac> and in case they dont adjust them or if not needed drop them
<asac> http://gwenole.beauchesne.info/projects/nspluginwrapper/
<asac> i think that should be the site (still had it in my cache)
<Jazzva> hurray for my provider. internet package change, lost connection for a while
<Jazzva> asac, anything you said after this? "we should try to upgrade that to 1.0 ... not waiting for debian"
<Jazzva> and I'm not sure if you received all of my messages
<Jazzva> what do we need to do to get it to 1.0?
<Jazzva> btw, pitti approved webkit for main :)
<Jazzva> ok, reinstalled flashplugin-nonfree. I'll test if it still crashes (watch a lot of youtube ;)... just kidding :))
<Jazzva> that would be it...
<Jazzva> btw, not sure if you saw bug 252793 and if it's fixed. It's easy and there's a debdiff attached...
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 252793 in xulrunner-1.9 "xulrunner ships some images as executables" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/252793
<asac> 00:03 < asac> Jazzva: trying to use the 1.0 upstream tarball
<asac> 00:03 < asac> and seeing if the patches we have still apply
<asac> 00:03 < asac> and in case they dont adjust them or if not needed drop them
<asac> 00:03 < asac> http://gwenole.beauchesne.info/projects/nspluginwrapper/
<asac> 00:03 < asac> i think that should be the site (still had it in my cache)
<asac> Jazzva: well those images being executable isnt really a hard issue
<Jazzva> ok. can I try to prepare the package?
<asac> Jazzva: wanna integrate that patch into the xulrunner-1.9 branch?
<asac> Jazzva: sure. just open changelog
<asac> apply the patch
<Jazzva> ooh :)
<asac> but dont close it
<asac> ;)
<Jazzva> open tree for development?
<asac> yeah
<asac> if we have no changes for a week we can upload with just that change
<asac> Jazzva: but please only on .head for now
<asac> you can merge that down to .dev too
<Jazzva> xulrunner-1.9.head?
<Jazzva> 1.9.1 is the +1 branch, right?
<asac> yeah
<Jazzva> ok
<asac> yep
<asac> you can also apply it there
<Jazzva> i think the download will take a while...
<armin76> asac: ah...didn't try debian for 45 mins, will do
<Jazzva> hmm... strange
<armin76> asac: watch out how it takes to crash, i'm going to bed
<Jazzva> armin76, you're dead
<Jazzva> 3 minutes
<fta_> fta@ix:~ $ firefox
<fta_> firefox: pcm_pulse.c:275: pulse_write: Assertion `pcm->last_size >= (size * pcm->frame_size)' failed.
<fta_> Abort
<asac> fta_: hmm ... thats with the new sounds thing?
<asac> ask crimsun ;)
<fta_> yes
<asac> he is the alsa master
<fta_> died while idle during the day
<asac> i think its a bug in the pulse plugin
<asac> kind of buffer  bustage ... but thats just my unqualified idea ;)
<fta_> crimsun, ^^
<asac> ok ... moving rooms again
<crimsun> fta: which pulseaudio?
<crimsun> ...and I'm going to need a lot more context
<fta> intrepid, up-to-date
<crimsun> so, luke's latest update?
<fta> pulseaudio | 0.9.10-2ubuntu2 | http://archive.ubuntu.com intrepid/main Packages
<crimsun> (0.9.10-2ubuntu2)
<crimsun> and your ~/.asoundrc* contents?
<fta> hmm... none
<crimsun> I don't think luke has uploaded a new alsa-lib
<crimsun> did you modify /usr/share/alsa/alsa.conf by hand?
<fta> no
<fta> but i'm using your branch
<fta> 1.0.16-2ubuntu2
<crimsun> so you /are/ using the /usr/share/alsa/alsa.conf changes
<crimsun> where are you seeing the message?  On a page with a Flash applet?  Fresh FF startup?
<fta> no idea, ff was running when i left home this morning, it's dead now with that assert() in the shell
<fta> i had 16 tabs in that session
<fta> some with flash videos in them
<crimsun> sigh, that makes things complicated :/
<fta> strange that when those tabs are focused, and the flash video is visible (but not started), my cpu jumps to 100%
<fta> until i change tab or scroll to move the video out
<crimsun> with flash 10 beta 2, correct?
<crimsun> (10.0.0.525)
<crimsun> if you're feeling adventurous, try to reproduce it with swfdec-gnome
<crimsun> (you'd need to remove flashplugin-nonfree)
<crimsun> where "it" refers to the libpulse error
<asac> back ;)
<fta> asac, feel free to sponsor my sm 1.1.11
<asac> fta: can you give me the .changes and .dsc so i can try to sign them?
<asac> the bandwidth here is just too bad to do the upload (i could do it later tonight)
<fta> it's in my ppa
<fta> vanilla
<fta> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/16410559/seamonkey_1.1.11%2Bnobinonly-0ubuntu1.dsc
<fta> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/16410557/seamonkey_1.1.11%2Bnobinonly.orig.tar.gz
<fta> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/16410558/seamonkey_1.1.11%2Bnobinonly-0ubuntu1.diff.gz
<asac> .changes i need ;)
<asac> or wait ... i can try to do that on a ubuntu server
<fta> http://www.sofaraway.org/ubuntu/tmp/seamonkey_1.1.11+nobinonly-0ubuntu1_source.changes
<asac> Jazzva: you could even try 1.1.0 development release
<asac> which  -- iirc -- should fix the "always displayed on top" issue
<fta> what is that +build1+nobinonly ?
<fta> why build1 ?
<asac> fta: http://people.ubuntu.com/~asac/tmp/
<fta> when i visit http://blog.velib.paris.fr/blog/?p=243, 2nd page there's a flash video putting my cpu over the roof even while doing nothing
<asac> the .dsc and .changes should appear there soon
<asac> fta: build1 is FIREFOX_3_0_BUILD1 tag
<asac> err 3_0_1
<Jazzva> asac: ok
<asac> the idea was to upload that to beta channel as soon as mozilla did it
<asac> (wihtout knowing if its final)
<asac> fta: why does it just fix Fixes USN-602-1 / mfsa-2008-20 / CVE-2008-1380
<asac> ?
<asac> there are a bunch of mfsas/cves fixed right?
<asac> i think it even fixes USN-613-1
<fta> i took the one from the bug, maybe there's more
<asac> fta: yeah. let me look that up
<asac> fta: did we skip any seamonkey release?
<fta> it's just a changelog change
<asac> yep
<fta> 1.1.9 -> 1.1.11, i don"t think 1.1.10 ever existed
<asac> would be nice to have at least the right USNs in there
<asac> ok
<asac> ok it fixes:
<asac> USN-623-1: Firefox vulnerabilities
<asac> USN-619-1: Firefox vulnerabilities
<fta> want me update that ?
<asac> and the one you mentioned (at least)
<asac> would be cool
<asac> you dont need to name the MFSAs/CVEs
<asac> just the USNs
<asac> ok 1.1.10 was a non-release that fixed USN-602-1
<asac> the rest is in 1.1.11
<asac> http://www.mozilla.org/security/announce/
<fta>     Fixes USN-602-1 / mfsa-2008-20 / CVE-2008-1380,
<fta>     USN-623-1 and USN-619-1
<fta>  ?
<asac> either drop the mfsa/CVE or make a complete list
<fta>     Fixes USN-602-1, USN-619-1 and USN-623-1
<asac> yes thats good
<asac> not sure if /mfsa2008-26.html is in any of those
<asac> but well. i think the USNs are fine
<asac> or wait ;)
<asac> also name the tbird USN: USN-629-1: Thunderbird vulnerabilities
<asac> that should include the mailnews only advisories
<asac> ;)
<fta> ok, redoing the src pkg
<asac> fta: just give me the bits to sign
<asac> ;)
<asac> you can also upload as is. i already signed it ;)
<asac> but i think USNs are nice
<fta> upload ? how ?
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2008-07-31
<asac> fta: you just dput ubuntu *.changes ;)
<asac> i just need .dsc and .changes ... then i sign them and you can push them all
<asac> ;)
<fta> oh, using your files, not mine
<asac> yeah .. .you use the .dsc and .changes i signed
<asac> that should work
<asac> so just give those and i sign them ;)
<fta> http://www.sofaraway.org/ubuntu/tmp/seamonkey_1.1.11+nobinonly-0ubuntu1.dsc
<fta> http://www.sofaraway.org/ubuntu/tmp/seamonkey_1.1.11+nobinonly-0ubuntu1_source.changes
<asac> fta: should be there ;)
<fta> gpg: Can't check signature: public key not found
<fta> Error verifying signature on /src/bzr/ppa/seamonkey_1.1.11+nobinonly-0ubuntu1_source.changes.
<fta> nopz
<fta> e
<fta> doesn't work
<asac> fta: just do : gpg --recv-keys A824B93F
<asac> you need my public key
<fta> seems fine
<Jazzva> asac, for 1.9.1, do you want me to also open branch for release, or just to add to the current state?
<Jazzva> the current is targeted for UNRELEASED release ;)
<fta> 1.9.1 or 1.9.0.1 ?
<asac> Jazzva: why open release branch?
<asac> what did you do to 1.9?
<Jazzva> 1.9.1
<Jazzva> asac, dch -i -DUNRELEASED "open tree for development"
<Jazzva> that's for 1.9
<asac> Jazzva: we havent release 1.9.1 yet so we dont have a .dev branch i think
<asac> fta?
<asac> Jazzva: yes thats correct on .head
<Jazzva> asac, right.
<asac> fta: 1.9.1 has just .head branch right?
<fta> i have a branch for 1.9.1 and 3.1
<Jazzva> I asked for 1.9.1.head
<Jazzva> asac, only .head in MT
<asac> ok ... then use that to commit that code ... but maybe verify that the problem exists there at all
<asac> (the biuld system changed and it gets from hg now ... so the permissions might have changed)
<Jazzva> ok
<asac> Jazzva: at best check with fta ;)
<asac> who currently drives that branch
<Jazzva> ah :)
<fta> don't do the chmod that way, it's too "manual"
<Jazzva> fta, I already pushed that to 1.9.head
<Jazzva> I just applied the patch that was in bug 252793
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 252793 in xulrunner-1.9 "xulrunner ships some images as executables" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/252793
<fta> yep, saw that
<asac> plesae keep in mind that ignoring such contributions isnt nice ;)
<Jazzva> :)
<asac> so if you want things to improve ask him to improve it ;)
<fta> but that's too many line imho. a find would be more generic
<fta> lineS
<asac> fta: yeah. but lets commit his contributions
<asac> and then the improvement on top of that ;)
<asac> otoh having a complete explicit lib would help to fix it in upstream build system i guess
<asac> s/lib/list/
<fta> i don't have time to re-touch that now, but i sure will in a few days ;) at least, i want to. i think i already fixed that months ago in another branch
<asac> fta: ok. so let jazzva go ahead and commit the contributions. mark the bug fix committed ... and then we can improve later
<asac> is that ok?
<asac> http://hg.mozilla.org/incubator/index.cgi/embedding/
<fta> sure, go ahead
<fta> (i fixed that in songbird.head)
<fta>         # Fix permissions
<fta>         cd $(SRC_DIR)/compiled/dist ; find . -type f \( $(NOT_EXECUTABLE) \) -perm -u=x -exec chmod -v 644 {} \;
<fta> and it's verbose so you have a trace of what has been changed in the log
<asac> Jazzva: are you actually back (provider wise) ... or will you bail out any time?
<Jazzva> back... and will stay that way :D
<fta> Successfully uploaded packages.
<Jazzva> ok, I closed the bug report
<asac> Jazzva: closed?
<asac> thats fix committed
<asac> and link the branches to the bug
<asac> ;)
<Jazzva> that :)
<asac> kk
<Jazzva> fix committed... closed.. it's the same :)
<Jazzva> (as it will get to fix released)
<asac> lol
<Jazzva> fta, will you apply your shorter version to 1.9.1, if the problem with permissions exists there :)?
<asac> Jazzva: maybe spin a build to see ;)
<asac> @time
<ubottu> asac: Current time in Etc/UTC: July 30 2008, 23:25:43 - Next meeting: Mentoring Reception in 14 hours 34 minutes
<asac> am i still here?
<asac> ah ok
<Jazzva> yes
<Jazzva> asac, spin a build? you want to kill my poor computer, right? :)
<asac> Jazzva: you dont spin mozillas?
<asac> bah ... thats weak ;)
<Jazzva> yeah. it is :sigh:
<fta> lol
<asac> Jazzva: you can spin in ppa ;)
<asac> without testing :-D
<asac> oh ... you need to upload that beast then
<fta> i hate red on ppa
<asac> hehe
<Jazzva> asac, see the problems I have to live with?
<Jazzva> (hopefully... I'll get a new computer... soon... :))
<asac> Jazzva: you could give fta the .changes and .dsc and .diff.gz so he can upload to your ppa ;)
<Jazzva> heh :)
<fta> Jazzva, can't you upload from school or work ?
<Jazzva> we use windows at school... we have linux installed, but they don't give as accounts on them :sigh:
<Jazzva> s/as/us/
<fta> bring a live cd and your files on an usb key
<Jazzva> and I think that's too much hassle...
<Jazzva> :)
<Jazzva> The computer will arrive, then I will be able to test big stuff :)
<asac> Jazzva: you use windows?
<asac> i think we should send some edubuntu sales person to your thing
<Jazzva> heh... :)
<fta> or bring a laptop there and plug it
<Jazzva> have no laptop :)
<Jazzva> I'll just wait for my new computer :)
<asac> well s/sales/donator/
<asac> ;)
<asac> as its for free ;)
<Jazzva> hehe
<fta> Jazzva, you're making things difficult
<Jazzva> fta, but I'm not :)
<asac> @time
<ubottu> asac: Current time in Etc/UTC: July 30 2008, 23:39:18 - Next meeting: Mentoring Reception in 14 hours 20 minutes
<asac> good
<asac> sorry, but moving around here with all these APs is just a lottery ;)
<Jazzva> heh
<asac> its really scary.
<asac> 95% of the folks here have a mac :(
<Sergeant_Pony> not me :)
<crimsun> he means at the dev conference/jam/whatever.
<fta> asac, sm does not appear in my Uploaded packages list
<asac> http://wiki.mozilla.org/Summit2008/
<asac> not my fault ... if oyu are in changelog it should work
<asac> otherwise its a bug in launchpad
<asac> maybe its just deferred?
<asac> does it show up in my list?
<fta> nope
<fta> btw, my list shrunk a lot in the last few months
<fta> "Uploaded packages" no longer means uploaded packages
<fta> more like list of packages you uploaded and that noone else updated since
<asac> sounds strange
<Jazzva> fta, I noticed that too a while ago...
<fta> my karma has been divided by almost 10
<fta> i start to hate lp
<Jazzva> fta, propose a change ... although, I don't know how much useful it is. the feature request for blog option for teams still has no response
<Jazzva> s/useful it is/it is useful/
<fta> basically, credits are now too volatile. i slow down for a bit and poof, i'm back to the beginning.
<Jazzva> we know you're not ;)
<asac> fta: bzr?
<asac> yeah. dont put too much into the whole karma thing
<asac> i lost 30k ;) in the last week or so
<fta> i feel like i'm disappearing from lp
 * Jazzva checks
<Jazzva> Nope, still there :P
<Jazzva> asac, can you unsubscribe ubuntu-main-sponsors from bug 252793? They're not supposed to be subscribed...
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 252793 in xulrunner-1.9 "xulrunner ships some images as executables" [Low,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/252793
<Jazzva> i just noticed that...
<asac> yes
<asac> doing that
<Jazzva> thanks :)
<asac> done
<Jazzva> yay
<asac> fta: most of your karma lost is bazaar branches ... which was ridiculously high imo. for instance you had to process 1000 bugs to get the same karma as linking one branch to a bug
<asac> i had the same ;)
<Jazzva> yep. bzr is overrated karma-wise
<maco> why does Firefox say GDebi doesn't exist when i tell it to open a .deb with GDebi and when I can see gdebi and gdebi-gtk in my path?  And when I save the deb and double click it, GDebi opens just dandy
<maco> crimsun suggested i ask here rather than #ubuntu
<maco> well, i tried there first, and then he said try here
<asac> maco: not sure. how do you try to open it?
<asac> do you explicitly select the binary in the file chooser?
<Jazzva> maco, try opening Edit- -> Preferences -> Applications, find "Debian package", and try to enter /usr/bin/gdebi by selection Other in drop-down menu... and tell us if that works.
<maco> asac: i click the GDebi it gives as the default option
<asac> did you ever configure that manually as default action?
<asac> try what jazzva said
<Jazzva> asac, maybe the def setting for Gdebi is wrong :/
<Jazzva> the path to the binary
<maco> debian package isn't in Edit -> Pref -> Apps
<Jazzva> Something similar? (that part is localised here...)
<maco> asac: no, i didn't touch that
<maco> er, oh it says Software Package...Always Ask
<maco> this only happens on my 64bit systerm
<maco> *system
<asac> strange. no idea. what binary is configured there?
<maco> and i didnt transfer my 32bit profile to this one. this is a month-old profile, and i think it's done this the entire time
<maco> it just says Always Ask
<Jazzva> hmm, actually no need to change there. You can test it by clicking on a deb and then select "Use other...", then enter /usr/bin/gdebi there
<asac> most likely you typed it manually then at some point and firefox remembers that now?
<maco> ok i clicked it, clicked on "GDebi Package Installer (default)", chose "Other Application" and entered /usr/bin/gdebi and it didn't give an error (improvement) but it didn't do anything once it downloaded (silent death = worse)
<maco> crimsun: how's your new 64bit system handle this?
<maco> er, if i manually click on it in the downloads thing and hit open, then gdebi opens
<maco> but it doesn't do it automatically
<Jazzva> maco, sorry... the binary is gdebi-gtk, not gdebi
<maco> ah ok
<maco> ok that works
<maco> so where the heck is GDebi Package Installer (default) looking?
<maco> any way to find that out?
<crimsun> interesting.
<crimsun> I don't have a "Software Package" entry at all.
<Jazzva> maco, I'm not sure...
<maco> crimsun: near the end...after Shockwave, before Video podcast?
<crimsun> maco: nope
<maco> O_o
<asac> crimsun: you dont have -gnome-support ?
<asac> ah ... sorry misread
<crimsun> I do
<asac> maco: you have gdebi in /etc/mailcap?
<maco> pattern not found
<maco> so um, no
<asac> maco: try a fresh profile please
<maco> hrm that works
<maco> i wonder if the download statusbar does anything...
<asac> maco search for gdebi in your .mozilla folder
<asac> (in the files)
 * asac moves rooms
<maco> i am incredibly confused
<maco> i closed the firefox that was open with a fresh profile, went back to the old profile, and it works now.  i thought computers were supposed to be logical.  i give up.
<asac> ok ... this is getting painful
<asac> 8 hours bus trip to airport
<asac> then flight to london
<asac> then to hamburg :(
<asac> i have the feeling i wont survive that
<Jazzva> eh... good luck :)
<asac> why the hell is there only one road to vancouver :(
<Jazzva> hmm... area around vancouver is mostly empty?
<asac> apparently
<asac> i still hope that this is a dream
<asac> http://www.cbc.ca/canada/british-columbia/story/2008/07/30/bc-highway-rockslide-whistler.html?ref=rss
<Jazzva> any idea where is_system_wide_wrapper_plugin() comes from?
<Jazzva> it has only one mention in current source
<Jazzva> hmm... maybe it was there in previous release, so that's why we used it in a patch
<Jazzva> yep... that's the case
<Jazzva> and that's why it fails :)
<asac> Jazzva: i added that in my patch?
<asac> does that function test for an env?
<Jazzva> Yep, but it was there i 0.9.something
<Jazzva> and it's not there in 1.1.0
<asac> in upstream 0.9?
<Jazzva> mhm...
<asac> or in our package?
<asac> i think i added that function
<asac> look at the diff.gz
<Jazzva> upstream
<Jazzva> hmm
<asac> oh
<asac> ok
<Jazzva> I branched. let's see if it exists in upstream branch
<asac> its in upstream
<Jazzva> hmm... it's not in upstream branch. but that one is a bit older
<asac> what we need is 002_install_to_NSPLUGINDIR.diff
<Jazzva> and we don't need 000?
<asac> not sure
<Jazzva> (well, that part that calls is_system_wide?
<asac> i am sure that we need 002 ;)
<Jazzva> s/?/)/
<Jazzva> hmm... ok, I'll look at 000
<asac> what did is_system_... do?
<Jazzva> ouch... "the massive rocks, some the size of trucks and small houses."
<asac> yeah
<Jazzva> looking at the function
<asac> ok ... i am off for a while. in case you go to sleep: sleep well and cu
<Jazzva> off to sleep. See you later
<godlygeek> how do i get firefox 3.0 with debug symbols on hardy?
<godlygeek> ff3 is crashing 5 or 6 times a day on me and i really want to stop it.  :'(
<armin76> godlygeek: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MozillaTeam/Bugs#head-c576e78d92cb3c959c271158b6ace98be835de83
<godlygeek> armin76: thanks a lot!  couldn't find that page for the life of me.
<maney> is there any way to get the old, now I suppose referred to as "stupid", location bar back?  the new one is obnoxious and much less useful
<jetsaredim> zipped?
<asac> HUGE POWER OUTAGE HERE
<XioNoX> hi asac, you get the power back ?
<fta> Jazzva, are you running intrepid now ?
<Jazzva> fta, yes :)
<fta> do you have the can't raise window from another workspace bug ?
<Jazzva> I have two noticeable bugs... one is frustrating, the other is fine
<Jazzva> Let's see... say something to me
<fta> Jazzva, liferea is bogus like before our patch
<Jazzva> fta, unable to bring to the current desktop when clicking on the taskbar and the program is minimised
<Jazzva> able, by two clicks on icon in tray. Once to move it to tray, and second click to open it on current desktop
<Jazzva> that's for xchat
<Jazzva> the same is for pidgin, when it's minimised
<Jazzva> when it's not minimised, it moves me to the desktop where the chat is
<fta> when liferea is visible on workspace 2, i can't bring it from workspace using the tray, single, double, triple, n-clicks
<fta> from workspace 1
<Jazzva> hmm, clicking on Liferea in taskbar works fine for me
<Jazzva> but yeah, the tray is buggy...
<Jazzva> if liferea is closed to tray, then it's fine. if it's open, then it doesn't work
<fta> i don't use the taskbar
<fta> well, our fix fixed the tray thing, but it's back
<Jazzva> fta, if this behaviour is not documented in Gnome usability guidelines behaviour, then it should be... it's a bit frustrating that you have to learn reaction for every program
<Jazzva> fta, and it looks like it's not, since it's happening with programs...
<Jazzva> *with a lot of programs
<fta> liferea, xchat, rhythmbox ..
<Jazzva> pidgin
<Jazzva> And I suppose they're approved by Gnome... (will look into it now)
<Jazzva> They're all reported on Wikipedia's article as part of Gnome
<Jazzva> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_GNOME_applications
<Jazzva> ah, not in official apps, though
<Jazzva> And only Rhythmbox is present on http://www.gnome.org/projects/
<Jazzva> and xchat
<fta> how come noone complained about this ?
<fta> i find this very disturbing
<Jazzva> Dunno... maybe someone did, but not on LP
<Jazzva> http://developer.gnome.org/projects/gup/hig/ there are the guidelines
<Jazzva> I have to go to dinner now, so I'll be back soon
<fta> k, enjoy
<Jazzva> thanks :)
<Jazzva> fta, back... Noticed anything interesting in HIG?
<fta> http://library.gnome.org/devel/hig-book/stable/desktop-notification-area.html.en
<Jazzva> hmm... no guidelines referring to difference in current desktop vs. the desktop where the app is
<Jazzva> fta, there is also http://library.gnome.org/devel/hig-book/stable/windows-properties.html.en#window-props-focus , but no mention of desktops there, too...
<fta> http://freedesktop.org/wiki/Specifications/systemtray-spec
<asac> oh dear
<asac> now the power is back :/
<Jazzva> Da powa! :)
<asac> the force is with me ;)
<asac> Jazzva: how did nspluginwrapper go?
<fta> Bug 253769
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 253769 in seamonkey "Seamonkey spell checker default bad, adding dictionaries broken" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/253769
<asac> regression?
<Jazzva> not so great, I haven't touched it today. And I wasn't able to decipher the meaning of is_system_wide_plugin last night... I was too tired to search for what some functions do...
<Jazzva> But I can try without first patch. To take optimist approach :)
<Jazzva> s/first/000_/
<fta> it's 1.1.9
<asac> Jazzva: probably no news for you, but that function probably checks whether a plugin is installed in a absolute path
<asac> and guesses from that that its system plugin?
<Jazzva> looking again at it
<Jazzva> nope, still confused
<Jazzva> but guessing from the function name it should do that...
<Jazzva> actually, it looks like it has just been replaced with has_system_wide_wrapper_plugin
<Jazzva> i'll see how the two differ.
<asac> ok .... had to hand laptop to mtv chick ;)
<asac> so be proud that mtv broadcast about firefox summit was typed through ubuntu ;)
<Jazzva> lol :)
<Jazzva> Hello, MTV :P
<asac> i knew i should have run a a key recorder
<asac> or someting ;)
<Jazzva> no... now you can see it on MTV... :P
<asac> hehe
<asac> it will air in 10 minutes or something ;)
<asac> err ... it gets voiced in ten minutes or so
<Jazzva> mtv broadcasts about mozilla summit? Well, at least it's good promotion :)
<asac> yeah
<Jazzva> asac, http://paste.ubuntu.com/32767/ it differs in one param check_ident, and in one line
<Jazzva> is_system_... is old, has_... is the new one
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2008-08-01
<Jazzva> asac, woohoo. nspluginwrapper should be built soon :)
<Jazzva> hmm... on first tests it failed
<Jazzva> asac, it still happens that npw popups from time to time, or crashes firefox...
<Jazzva> well... it happened for the second time. first it doesn't show a flash object, then on reload it popups, and then crashes
<Jazzva> reboot... system upgrade done...
<Jazzva> asac, ping...
<asac> Jazzva: yeah. sorry
<asac> ;)
<asac> now i am here for a while
<Jazzva> asac, no problem :)
<Jazzva> good... ;)
<Jazzva> :)
<Jazzva> I tested nspluginwrapper... it seems to behave just like 0.9.something (the previous one), but worse
<Jazzva> I think I'll try with 1.0.0
<asac> you tried 1.1.0?
<Jazzva> yep
<asac> i think that only works with flash 10
<asac> did you use that?
<Jazzva> that was the one I was testing now
<Jazzva> I have flash 10... if it's in intrepid
<Jazzva> 10.0.1.218+10.0.0.525ubuntu1
<asac> right
<asac> ok.
<asac> maybe really a development version then
<asac> Jazzva: what regressions do you see?
<asac> (in 1.1.0 - worse?)
<Jazzva> and firefox reports npwrapper.libflashplayer.so in about:plugins
<Jazzva> yes... in 1.1.0 it's worse
<Jazzva> It's not able to present flash at all... at least I didn't manage...
<asac> sounds wierd
<asac> anyway try 1.0 first then
<Jazzva> cool
<asac> Jazzva: did you hear anything about xionox today?
<asac> i wonder if got completely stuck
<Jazzva> can't remember... logs are available at irclogs.ubuntu.com :)
<Jazzva> hmm... he said just one thing yesterday
<Jazzva> [17:57] <XioNoX> hi asac, you get the power back ?
<asac> ok
<asac> i got that ;)
<Jazzva> wow... we really are a silent channel. the log is so short
<Jazzva> back to patches, and refreshing them
<asac> well. our activity is not really less than what -desktop has for a bunch of days
<asac> and they have far more users lurking ;)
<Jazzva> asac, will you make it for the meeting on 3rd?
<Jazzva> asac, hehe :)
<asac> well. unless my float plane doesnt start or its a hoax i should make it
<asac> i arrive on 2nd
<Jazzva> ah... right, it's still 31st over there.
<asac> yep
<Jazzva> and it's still day... 15:33?
<Jazzva> lucky you ;)
<asac> the idea is to arrive on 5:33pm on sat 2nd aug in hamburg :(
<asac> its 17:34
<asac> just 9 hours
<Jazzva> oh... i thought it's more.
<asac> well 12 hours is hawaii ;)
<asac> (where i probably would love to be right now)
<Jazzva> in the middle of nowhere :P
<asac> my current concern is that today dinner is on a hill
<asac> we leave at 1830
<asac> and i would like to be back at 2030 to do online checkin right when it opens
<asac> to get emergency exit seat
<asac> i think i can forget that idea
<Jazzva> to be back at 2030 where?
<asac> in hotel
<Jazzva> ah.. online checkin :)
<asac> somewhere where i have internet
<Jazzva> and leave at 1830 to have dinner on a hill..
<asac> i doubt there is wifi on the hill ... we go up with a gondola
<asac> yeah ;)
<asac> unlikely to get back in time
<Jazzva> don't leave the hotel :P
<asac> skip dinner ... hmm sounds geeky
<asac> i need to socialise
<asac> ;)
<asac> thats one of the main reasons i am here
<Jazzva> hmm... emergency exit seat. Great, now I'm scared of planes and their crashes again...
<asac> get people drunk and make them listen to our needs ;)
<Jazzva> that doesn't sound like socialisation... more like promotion :P
<asac> Jazzva: hehe ... no i like the emergency exit seats on boeing 747 ... there is no seat nor a wall in front of you
<asac> so leg-wise its like first-class :)
<asac> i managed to get one on glith ere
<Jazzva> ah... must remember that for september :). (though I'm not able to do online checkin... stupid company)
<asac> Jazzva: where are you going then?
<Jazzva> boston :)
<asac> oh cool
<asac> over heathrow?
<Jazzva> after the exams... vacation :)
<Jazzva> no... i think munich, or zurich...
<asac> which airline?
<Jazzva> lufthansa/jat airways/united airlines...
<asac> doenst lufthansa have online checkin?
<Jazzva> yep. but I'm unable to do it, because of jat airways... that's our national airline...
<Jazzva> and it sucks big time
<asac> Jazzva: too bad. you most likely will be seated in the middle of the middle in the back of the plane :(
<asac> sorry for that
<Jazzva> last time i got a seat by a window ;)
<asac> but well ;) ... boston flight is just 6 hours
<Jazzva> and middle of the middle... no way... anything but that :)
<asac> which can be long enough to suffer
<Jazzva> (especially if you consider I'm 195cm tall :))
<Jazzva> (painful)
<asac> when i went to thailand it happened to be like that. i arrived at airport. every seat was taken but middle of middle
<asac> and next to me two fat ones ;)
<Jazzva> ouch...
<asac> so mostly in the middle of the seat in the middle of the middle :)
<asac> and that was 9h ;)
<Jazzva> painful... :)
<asac> yeah ... especially since they turned off the light and television and told us to sleep right after dinner
<asac> and i didnt have a clock
<Jazzva> haha
<Jazzva> really?
<asac> so it was an endless trip
<asac> yes really
<asac> they didnt have per-seat TVs
<asac> so no info displays in overnight flights
<Jazzva> and they told you to go to sleep? oh, my...
<asac> not even drinks were served for 4 hours or so
<asac> Jazzva: well they said: good night. turned off the light
<asac> and since we flew against the sund it was like 2 hours dark outside and the whenever you saw someone opening the window you saw that it was fucking daylight
<asac> "sleep well" :)
<Jazzva> airplanes are not nice. when will they invent useful teleportation :)?
<asac> not sure
<asac> i think you need to get rich to get an enjoyable flight
<Jazzva> ...or your own airplane ;)
<asac> i think that is subsumed by rich (even richer :))
<asac> at least if you want a plane that can do long-distance flights ;)
<Jazzva> :)
<asac> in between you could charter your own plane
<asac> which is probably only 5 times the price of first class
<Jazzva> yeah... now just to make a plan to earn all that money ;)
<asac> but given that first class is 10 times the price of coach class you end up having 50 times
<Jazzva> hmm... get a credit from a bank and expect it will pay-off :)
<asac> yeah. you could start your own "private" flight carrier
<asac> ;)
<asac> o credit
<asac> and when you have enough customers you can probably take your own flight from time to time
<Jazzva> :)
<Jazzva> ok, running a test build of 1.0.0
<Jazzva> yay... it works on first flash :)
<asac> Jazzva: good crack ;)
<asac> on x86?
<asac> probably works on amd64 as well then
<Jazzva> and on second flash... yay :)
<Jazzva> x86...
<asac> good ... if its based on the mt package, please push it there ;)
<Jazzva> let's see what it does on youtube
<Jazzva> it is...
<asac> Jazzva: any patches you had to drop?
<Jazzva> bah... it's not :)... but I will just branch, and apply the new modifications
<asac> branch?
<asac> we dont have a branch ;)
<asac> we have PPA :-D
<Jazzva> in patch 004_ the part that modifies npw-viewer.c was implemented upstream
<Jazzva> right... ppa :)
<asac> ok
<asac> yeah. put it there
<Jazzva> hmm... I have to check how to use PPA :)
<Jazzva> I have never used it before...
<asac> really?
<Jazzva> yes
<asac> i think its time then ;)
<asac> you will figure
<Jazzva> yep :)
<asac> if oyu use a sane verison you cant do much harm ;)
<asac> please base it on the current ppa package (but if you hvae x86 support it should work)
<Jazzva> 1.0.0-0ubuntu1~mt1?
<Jazzva> yay... youtube works :)
<asac> yah
<asac> thats fine version wise
<asac> so just --reinstall flashplugin-nonfree?
<asac> then it works?
<asac> good
<Jazzva> no... just dpkg -i deb_file
<Jazzva> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=89GB7z_Ogt0&feature=rec-fresh this song is great :). I'll test it a bit more before pushing ;)
<asac> err ... if you dont reinstlal flashpluginnonfree it doesnt recreate the wrapper iirc
<Jazzva> hmm... really?
<asac> so you might still be using the old
<asac> yeah
<Jazzva> but, it failed when I was using 1.1.0
<Jazzva> hmm... ok, I'll test with 1.1.0 again
<asac> it definitly doesnt recreate the wrapper
<asac> if you didnt that probably was the problem
<asac> first test 1.0.0
<asac> if that works push it
<asac> then go for 1.1.0 ;)
<Jazzva> ok
<asac> or do whatever you prefer :=)
<Jazzva> so, dpkg -i nspluginwrapper, --reinstall flashplugin?
<asac> i have have to be down to yes
<Jazzva> :)
<asac> Jazzva: well. you can look in flashplugin postinst script
<asac> and see what it calls to create the wrapper
<asac> you can run that manually too
<Jazzva> right...
<asac> but --reinstlal should work
<Jazzva> hmm... is it me, or is this flash snappier than before?
<Jazzva> and less consuming, cpu-wise
<crimsun> Flash 10 beta 2?  I've heard it described many ways.  "snappier" and "less consuming, cpu-wise" are not included.
<asac> ok ... got to run to mountain dinner ... press thumbs that i get emergency seat when coming back ;)
<asac> good night!
<Jazzva> asac, have fun
<asac> u2
<Jazzva> crimsun, it's running faster in full-screen here...
<asac> its about nspluginwrapper 1.0.0 :)
 * asac out
<Jazzva> ah :)
<Jazzva> nspluginwrapper 1.1.0 is a development version. Not really usable for now
<Jazzva> Both amd64 and i386 builds of nspluginwrapper 1.0.0 succeeded and are available in MT's PPA :)
<Jazzva> off to sleep, see you later
<asac> Jazzva: rock!
<asac> too bad. no emergency exit
 * asac going down to bar again
<XioNoX> hi
<XioNoX> asac, ping ?
<asac> XioNoX: uh?
<asac> please dont consider myself conscience right now :/
<asac> going to fall to bed pretty soon
<asac> @time vancouver
<ubottu> asac: Current time in America/Vancouver: August 01 2008, 02:32:27 - Next meeting: Xubuntu Community in 1 day
<XioNoX> asac, okay, have you seen the screenshot ?
<XioNoX> http://img403.imageshack.us/my.php?image=capture1vf1.png
 * asac  looking
<asac> looks good
<XioNoX> next steep ?
<asac> hmm
<XioNoX> considering that i've spend the full afternoon yesterday to make the install button working without succes..
<XioNoX> idem fot the big button
<asac> what did you do to make the button working
<asac> ?
<asac> s/did you/did you try/
<XioNoX> buttInstall.setAttribute("oncommand", "window._content.document.location.href='?XPILocation';");
<XioNoX> this is the last tryout
<asac> did you look th
<XioNoX> the ?XPILocation looks like : apt:.......
<asac> at the plugin finder service how it triggers installs?
<asac> i think you shouldnt use href="..."
<asac> instead implmenet a helper function like "installPlugin (URL)"
<asac> which then detects the install methods
<asac> if its apt:... run it using apturl
<asac> otherwise use the normal .xpi mechanism
<XioNoX> ok
<XioNoX> but the installPlugin (URL)
<XioNoX> should detect for exemple if the user have sudo acces ?
<asac> for now leave that out
<XioNoX> ok
<asac> we have to implement a pluggable thing after thta
<XioNoX> so i write a function "installPlugin(URL)
<asac> for instance we should hide the results in case plugins cannot installed with sudo due to privileges
<XioNoX> which detect the kind of file ?
<asac> but ill think about  it during flight
<asac> yep
<asac> you inspect the URL
<XioNoX> ok
<XioNoX> i'll try to find how i can do that
<asac> if its apt: ... run the current apt method ... otherwise the current XPIInstall
<asac> i am sure youll figure
<XioNoX>  XPIInstall come only from https ?
<XioNoX> and how I use the apt method ?
<asac> we already have code for that in ubufox
<XioNoX> in my mind, we have just to call the url and firefox will automatically use the apt or normal method
<XioNoX> ok
<asac> in the end thats probably what we want to do
<asac> but for now go the manual way
<asac> we have to think about what to do in what way
<asac> https:// might not always mean .xpi
<XioNoX> ok
<XioNoX> i'll try to finish this function before you wake up :D
<asac> thanks ;)
<asac> ill be travelling tomorrow though
<asac> but i probably will be in for an hour or so before
<XioNoX> you go back to the airport through the 8hours road ?
<asac> nope ... i booked a float plane :)
<asac> see http://www.westcoastair.com/
<XioNoX> cool
<asac> ;)
<asac> well ... if that cannot start because of wheather then i am lost :/
<asac> anyway ... off!
<asac> cu tomorrow
<asac> err ... today
<XioNoX> cu
<Jazzva> have a good flight asac
<Jazzva> morning all :)
<XioNoX> morning
<godlygeek> so, on hardy, i'm getting constant crashes with ff3, flash9, libflashsupport, and pulseaudio...
<godlygeek> i was hoping to fix that with an upgrade to flash 10, but that seems not to really work for me; i'm getting some weird graphic glitches...
<godlygeek> namely, white pixels strewn seemingly ramdomly (and with random density) throughout the videos...
<godlygeek> though, actually, the flash 10 demos seem to work perfectly for me, youtube videos don't at all.
<godlygeek> anyone seen this, by any chance?
<godlygeek> a link to a bug report someone filed about this very bug - http://bugs.adobe.com/jira/browse/FP-470
<godlygeek> i'm guessing "Linux - Other" is a pretty good indication that they're running ubuntu as well.
<Jazzva> godlygeek, or some other distro ;). Anyway, removing libflashsupport with Flash 9 solved crashes for me. True, Flash wouldn't play sound if some other program was using sound device (for example, Banshee)
<Jazzva> s/with Flash 9/and using Flash9/
<fta> Jazzva, there's no need to add those "Open tree for xxxx development" in debian/changelog, having those in bzr logs is enough
<Jazzva> fta, ok. I thought we put them, and at the end remove that with commit "release bla to ubuntu/release"
<Jazzva> fta, I'll stop adding them :)
<fta> i usually don't even have such a commit in the branch, asac sometimes adds one.. imho, it's not needed, we already have a commit clearly identifying each RELEASE
<godlygeek> hm.  still, i wish flash 10 would work...  any way that it could be our bug?  or is it most certainly a bug in their blob?
<fta> Jazzva, so it's obvious the next one is the open for dev one
<Jazzva> fta, and we have "RELEASE for real" in case something needs to be changed :)
<Jazzva> godlygeek, not sure. Flash 10 works for me on intrepid, with nspluginwrapper.
<fta> Jazzva, yep (even if i prefer to uncommit the RELEASE for last minute changes, while i know asac hates that)
<godlygeek> is intrepid using the same FF3 version as hardy at present?
<Jazzva> uncommit == overwrite current commit?
<Jazzva> fta ^
<fta> uncommit + revert + last minute changes + commit + RELEASE commit + push --overwrite
<Jazzva> aha...
<fta> just to keep a clean branch
<Jazzva> godlygeek, as far as I can see, the versions should be same, at least in intrepid and hardy-updates
<fta> Jazzva, overwrite should not matter unless someone else pulled the branch during this short window.. but we are a small group and we communicate so it should not matter much.
<Jazzva> fta, I agree with that. But because of small window, I agree with asac too. Man in the middle :)
<Jazzva> fta, take a look at https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox-3.0
<Jazzva> changelog for 3.0.1+build1+nobinonly-0ubuntu1
<Jazzva> see how asac has two human icons, and you one. Bug in Launchpad?
<Jazzva> Hmm... that's not the only place in the changelogs.
<Jazzva> woah... 3.0~b5+nobinonly-0ubuntu1
<godlygeek> hm.  wonder if it's a change that needs to be backported from X, or some such...
<godlygeek> with the same blob and same firefox, that'd be my first guess for where the difference could lie...
<fta> Jazzva, lol, seems it's the number of times you appear in each entry
<Jazzva> fta, right. It's confusing :)
<fta> and it's from a patched dch.. asac patched it locally to add emails in the []
<Jazzva> mhm
<godlygeek> Jazzva: on intrepid, what's the flash version number you get?
<Jazzva> godlygeek, 10.0.1.218+10.0.0.525ubuntu1
<godlygeek> about:plugins has Shockwave Flash 10.0.0 d525 for me...  wonder if i have a later one than you?
<Jazzva> that's the one
<godlygeek> so, with the same version of ff3, and of flash, any thoughts at what things i should try to investigate?
<godlygeek> it really is the difference between "works well" and "completely unusable"
<cwillu> is there a repo or a ppa with flash10beta around?
<XioNoX> yep
 * cwillu jumps eagerly
 * cwillu sits down obediently, with a stick in his mouth, tail wagging
<XioNoX> https://launchpad.net/~thielmann/+archive
<XioNoX> deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/thielmann/ubuntu hardy main
<XioNoX> Working better for me
<cwillu> sounds great, thanks
<XioNoX> but still slow for some full screen videos
<cwillu> does one still need asound2-plugins?
<XioNoX> don't seem to
<Jazzva> XioNoX, if on intrepid, please test nspluginwrapper 1.0.0 from mozilla team's ppa
<Jazzva> It might solve slowness
<XioNoX> I'm still on hardy
<XioNoX> and on 64bits, if i can help
<Jazzva> nspluginwrapper compiled ok for amd64. It should work too...
<XioNoX> can you build nspluginwrapper 1 for hardy ?
<Jazzva> btw, that version for flash is bad (cairo10.0.0.525ubuntu1). It's higher than any number version
<Jazzva> at least I think
<Jazzva> XioNoX, I can try to push this to my ppa and see if it will build for hardy.
<XioNoX> ok, thanks
<Jazzva> np
<godlygeek> there's already a 32-bit nspluginwrapper built for hardy in someone's ppa...
<godlygeek> (that's what we're talking about, right?)
<Jazzva> version 1.0.0?
<XioNoX> i need a 64bits version to test it
<godlygeek> sorry, no - nspluginwrapper_0.9.91.5-2ubuntu2_i386.deb
<Jazzva> fta, ping
<hyperair> hello there. anyone know why mozilla team's ppa seems to have a "mozilla-thunderbird" package which is 1.5?
<Jazzva> fta, nvm :)
<fta> grrr, i'm fighting with sparql, can't get anything right. maybe it's my rdf files
<Jazzva> XioNoX, built :). Please report back how it works... https://edge.launchpad.net/~jazzva/+archive
<Jazzva> And I suppose it will be replaced by the one in MT (in case we publish it to MT's PPA).
<XioNoX> not yet on my apt-get
<Jazzva> have you added my ppa?
<XioNoX> yep
<Jazzva> hmm... should be there in few minutes, I guess...
<XioNoX> on your page, status is still "pending"
<XioNoX> and not yet Published
<XioNoX> now it is ok
<Jazzva> oh, and run apt-get --reinstall install flashplugin-nonfree after.
<XioNoX> ok, it is a little bit better, but not enough fluid
<XioNoX> there are still sacades
<XioNoX> and one of my cores are at 100%
<Jazzva> what's a sacade?
<XioNoX> saccades
<XioNoX> google traduction give me that word
<XioNoX> it is not fluid, there are some "micro" pauses
<Jazzva> aha, got it...
<Jazzva> same here.
<XioNoX> youtube is working fine
<XioNoX> but a french TV website that propose to see movies during 14 days for free isn't
<Jazzva> godlygeek, yeah, I notice the white dots here too... Now I took a good look at the video.
<XioNoX> bis is amazing to see how flash is stable on 64bits
<Jazzva> 'm off. be back in the evening. see you :)
<XioNoX> cu
<jtv> asac: hi, you there?
<asac> yeah. just woke up
<jtv> asac: woke up!?
<XioNoX> is is 8am in vacouver i think
<asac> all fine?
<asac> ;)
<XioNoX> no bears ? :D
<asac> hehe
<XioNoX> i'm stuck with a little pb
<asac> i am stuck in a little village ;)
<XioNoX> ok, you win ;)
<asac> so whats the prob?
<XioNoX> it is to get the ?XPILocation content in javascript
<XioNoX> buttInstall.setAttribute("oncommand", "installPlugin();");
<XioNoX> in the installPlugin();
<XioNoX> because ?XPIlocation is replaced by it content only when XUL parse it
<XioNoX> and not js
<asac> huh?
<asac> its replaced _before_ i think
<asac> so using installPlugin('?something'); should work imo
<XioNoX> nop
<XioNoX> it didn't
<XioNoX> with or without '
<XioNoX> i get error
<XioNoX> Javascript syntax error
<XioNoX> or another error message
<asac> well. it really should work. there most be something else wrong then
<asac> try to just use "window.alert('?XXX');"
<XioNoX> I have a popup
<XioNoX> with "?XPILocation" inside :D
<XioNoX> I'll try with \"
<XioNoX> same with "
<asac> are you sure that ?XPILocation actually works?
<XioNoX> yep
<asac> how do you know?
<XioNoX> if I put buttInstall.setAttribute("label", ?XPILocation); it works
<asac> oh
<XioNoX> I can create XUL element with it
<asac> you dont need ' then
<XioNoX> but not using it inside javascript
<XioNoX> window.alert(?XPILocation);
<XioNoX> big bug of the addon window
<asac> there is no realy difference of buttInstall.setAttribute("label", ?XPILocation); and window.alert(...) from what i can tell
<asac> the evaluation should happen during XUL generation and not during javascript ... so it shouldnt really matter
<asac> as long as its in a xul template
<XioNoX> ok
<XioNoX> but I've try all possibilities, and none of them works
<asac> sounds strange
<asac> to workaround you can add a "specialbuttoninstallproperty", ?XPILocation
<XioNoX> I agree
<asac> and then look up the "specialbuttoninstallproperty" from the installPlugins() function
<XioNoX> i've thinks about that
<asac> but thats an ugly hack
<XioNoX> but I'll have do do a loop because there are 2 buttons
<asac> but if it unstucks you for now, maybe do that and fix it for real later
<asac> no you dont
<asac> the installPlugins() function is run from the oncommand
<asac> there you get a "e" object
<asac> which has an eventtarget
<asac> field .... which should be the button element that was clicked on
<armin76> asac: bumb!
<armin76> where are you?
<asac> armin76: fly
<asac> i am stuck in whistler
<XioNoX> ok
<XioNoX> the function installPlugin(aURI) is done
<asac> waiting for my float plane to depart to vancouver
<asac> (or not)
<armin76> when thats supposed to happen? :D
<asac> XioNoX: then make ainstalButtonPressed function for now
<asac> that uses the event object provided by the oncommand event
<asac> to get the URI and then runs installPlugin ()... :)
<asac> understood?
<asac> armin76: scheduled float plane lift of is in 6 hours from now
<XioNoX> ok
<asac> we start from a gulf course :)
<XioNoX> I'll do that monday
<asac> but weather is bad so its open if i can start at all
<asac> XioNoX: or on weekend ;)
<asac> hehe
<XioNoX> hum
<asac> you go home for weekends?
<asac> XioNoX: we have a mozillateam meeting on sunday
<asac> maybe you want to attend
<asac> see topic ;)
<XioNoX> I've relatives in paris
<XioNoX> ok
<asac> ah
<XioNoX> I'll be there
<asac> XioNoX: only if you are interested of course
<asac> should take an hour or so
<XioNoX> ha ok
<XioNoX> I'm interested ;)
<XioNoX> i'll be there
<XioNoX> I go
<fta> XioNoX: parisien ?
<XioNoX> i move
<XioNoX> yep during the internship
<fta> great
<XioNoX> you ?
<fta> je bosse a paris
<XioNoX> ou ca ?
<fta> 3e
<fta> je prefere taire le nom de la boite
<XioNoX> pkoi?
<fta> ben mon employeur peut me faire des miseres
<XioNoX> a ce point là ?
<XioNoX> j'te laisse, j'dois y aller
<XioNoX> bye
<fta> +
<asac> fta: nss folks complained to me about the "SOVERSIONING" ;)
<armin76> A+
<fta> asac, we inherited that from debian
<asac> true
<asac> they said that they would be open to adapt a SOVERSIONING scheme if there are real arguments for it
<fta> sharing between all moz apps
<asac> but as it seems we probably should go for their way - whatever that will be
<asac> fta: thast system-nss ... not really bound to the versioning
<fta> it is, if you consider moz1.8, moz1.9, ...
<asac> fta: they say that its always forward compatible.
<fta> we are just lucky that at the moment, 1.8 is fine with fresh nss/nspr
<asac> e.g. moz1.8 _must_ run with latest nss release
<asac> they said that even moz1.4 should be able to use current nss
<asac> its ment to be a drop in replacement :(
<fta> well, maybe... Is there a precedent where debian had to bump soname ?
<asac> i think the only benefit we get from the versoining is that you cannot be tricked into believing that moz1.9 could work with a nss that is older
<asac> fta: had to ... no. i dont think so
<asac> i think it really just guards us form "downgrade nss" case
<asac> but still that has value
<fta> but if there's no previous soname, that's no guard at all
<asac> the reason that complained is that they want binaries produced on ubuntu to be usable on other systems that have system-nss
<asac> fta: libnss3.so.0d -> libnss3.so.1d
<asac> thats the bump we have
<fta> oh
<fta> right
<asac> so if nss upstream would adapt a versioning likd libnss3.so.1 and people build against that, then the binaries would complain about a missing binary if dropped to a distribution that still has old nss
<asac> which is probably better than symbol errors
<fta> but asaik, debian and ubuntu are in sync for soname, so which distro(s) are they concerned about ?
<asac> all the others
<asac> fedora/rhel + suse/opensuse + gentoo
<asac> and what not :)
<asac> and all the people that build nss from source to get a "decent" crypto lib
<asac> armin76: bump nss
<asac> what do you do with nss?
<fta> oh, you meant upstream tar.gz builds, not debs
<asac> fta: yes. all builds of nss on linux
<asac> distro independent
<asac> thats what they want
<asac> which also includes our packaged libs
<fta> who is that, the moz guys or the nss/nspr guys ?
<asac> nss guys
<asac> which overlap a bit with moz
<asac> but are mostly an independent entity
<fta> i doubt the moz guys consider system libs
<asac> well. they perceive distros as the main distribution channels - finally
<asac> so they cant ignore system-XXX
<asac> nspr guys didnt really complain. but probably the same applies there
<asac> and they might just not know how we distribute their lib
<asac> they certainly want to be even more "drop-in-binary-compatible"
 * asac goes down to smoke
<armin76> asac: what do i do? dunno, build it? :P
<fta_> armin76, <fta> do you patch it to have libnss3.so.1d instead of libnss3.so ?
<armin76> fta: uh...
<armin76> fta: http://rafb.net/p/bOTgOE78.html
<fta_> .12
<fta_> so you have your own soname too
<armin76> no clue, i didn't do the ebuild
<fta_> you probably have a patch doing that
<armin76> 	for file in *.so; do
<armin76> 		mv ${file} ${file}.${MINOR_VERSION}
<armin76> 		ln -s ${file}.${MINOR_VERSION} ${file}
<armin76> 	done
<fta_> hm, that's not real soname
<fta_> try: objdump -x /usr/lib/nss/libssl3.so.12 | grep SONAME
<armin76>  SONAME      libssl3.so.12
<armin76> http://sources.gentoo.org/viewcvs.py/gentoo-x86/dev-libs/nss/files/nss-3.12-config-1.patch?view=markup
<armin76> thats probably what you mean
<fta_> yep
<asac> oh no ... flight is at risk
<fta_> http://patches.ubuntu.com/by-release/extracted/ubuntu/n/nss/3.12.0.3-0ubuntu4/81_sonames.patch
<asac> ok i have to go to city to forget about this desaster and hope for the best
<asac> wish me luck ;)
<armin76> lol
<armin76> bad luck *g*
<godlygeek> Could someone running Flash 10 Beta 2 tell me if this video works for them: http://video.zp.hu/page/peterfy_bori_es_a_love_band_1resz
<fta> godlygeek, i can see the video but encoding seems bad (a lot of squares and white marks)
<fta> godlygeek, http://www.sofaraway.org/ubuntu/tmp/flash10.png
<godlygeek> fta: if it's not too much trouble, would you be able to try with flash 9?
<godlygeek> just about every youtube video gives me something similar - white marks and short lines flickering across the video, mostly at edges with sharp contrast.
<godlygeek> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=awuTkVytgYs <- particularly bad
<fta> i never have those white stripes on youtube, or anywhere else
<fta> oh right, this one is bad, indeed
<godlygeek> hah, maybe i've just had the bad luck of picking the only affected videos.  :)
<godlygeek> fta: hardy, or intrepid?
<fta> intrepid
<godlygeek> someone earlier said that it worked on intrepid... but, i suppose it was just a fluke, they were only seeing videos that worked...
<godlygeek> ok, well, thanks for the confirmation on that.
<godlygeek> wish i could find a copy of the flash 10 beta 1 .so, but it doesn't seem to be hosted anywhere... :(
<asac_> godlygeek: which graphics chipset/driver?
<armin76> hows it asac_ :D
<asac_> ok ... i have a plan D
<fta> asac_, what for ?
<asac_> bus to somewhere ... then by boat to vancouver :(
<asac_> to get to the airport
<asac_> i am stuck
<fta> eh?
<asac_> http://www.cbc.ca/canada/british-columbia/story/2008/07/30/bc-highway-rockslide-whistler.html?ref=rss
<asac_> there is no way back except an 8 hour trip ... which is too long to get on plane in time
<asac_> i booked a float plane
<asac_> http://www.westcoastair.com/
<asac_> but now they cannot assure that we can actually start because of bad weather :(
 * asac_ crying
<asac_> so i go by bus to another city and then by helicopter
<fta> lol
<asac_> i claled and they cannot guarantee either
<asac_> because of bad weather
<asac_> so i try t get on a boat
<asac_> which unfortunately doesnt take reservations
<asac_> so i might get stuck there too
<asac_> if that fails i will never get back home
<asac_> thats far too much adrenaline for me
<asac_> i always knew it
<asac_> this trip would have a bad end
<fta> who's taking care of your expenses ?
<asac_> myself for now
<asac_> then i will see
<fta> woww
<asac_> i could have got on the bus this morning at 8am
<asac_> i booked the plane to avoid the 8-10 hour bus drive
<asac_> and now i failed
<fta> too bad
<asac_> its soo bad that there is only one street to vancouver ... and that one is now busted
<asac_> ok ... now i go down to atm to get cash
<fta> were you in that bus ?
<asac_> no :)
<fta> good for you
<asac_> it happened on wednesday .... so i was here ;)
<asac_> thats a real massive rockslide
<asac_> like rocks size of houses
<armin76> poor asac, that happens when you don't bumb :P
<asac_> ok ... going to atm
<asac_> please press thumbs that they can verify my credit
<asac_> and the phone line isnt broken
<asac_> if i have no money i am lost
<armin76> lol
<armin76> guess next time you'll reject the invitation :P
<fta> doesn't seem such a huge pile of rocks to move in a few days...
<fta> "expected to close for 5 days"
<armin76> asac_: how much time on bus would be if the slide wouldn't happened?
<armin76> hrm, ff3.1a1 already?
<asac_> yeah. they are moving quick
<asac_> fta: they need to use dynamite and such
<asac_> there are other pictures in the local newspapers here that show the real extend of this
<asac_> its massive
<armin76> go fix it :P
<armin76> did the atm work? :D
<asac_> yeah .... bumb dynamite to v2.0
<asac_> \o/
<asac_> yes
<asac_> i have money
<asac_> money
<asac_> money
<asac_> most likely much more than i can ever spend
<armin76> whee :D
<asac_> but well. currently i just care about getting out of this
<asac_> flight to london is not changable ... one-way ticket would cost 1400 Pounds ... so there is plenty of money i can spend here
<armin76> asac_: tried walking? :D
<fta> why not stay a few more days and visit the country ?
<asac_> flight not changable
<asac_> see above
<fta> swim the river then take the next bus, or call a taxi
<armin76> isn't there a train or what?
<asac_> nope
<asac_> ok i have to checkout
<asac_> front desk called
<asac_> taking a quick shower
<asac_> cu all
<asac_> whish me luck
<fta> the rails are close to the road
<fta> under the rocks
<fta> asac_, good luck
<Jazzva> evening...
<fta> hi back
<Jazzva> hey, fta :)
<fta> virt-manager is seriously broken
<Jazzva> what's virt-manager?
<fta> i'm not able to install anything
<fta> virtualization
<fta> guest os
<Jazzva> ah... too bad :(
<Jazzva> file a bug :)
<fta> i managed to install what i wanted manually using virt-install
<Jazzva> :)
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2008-08-02
<fta> crimsun, how can i ask kvm to use pulseaudio instead of stealing the device ?
<crimsun> fta: I haven't inspected kvm; I'll have to install it on hardy to check
<crimsun> fta: does it grab /dev/dsp or ask, via alsa-lib, for /dev/snd/* ?
<fta> crimsun, kvm grabs /dev/dsp so if i have mplayer in pause when i start kvm, i can't un-pause it as long as kvm is there; really annoying.
<fta> crimsun, btw, in order to have sound in my guest OSes, i can't use virt-manager, i have to use kvm directly with -soundhw all
<gnomefreak> !lock
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lock
<gnomefreak> !adept-lock
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about adept-lock
<gnomefreak> anyone awake yet?
<gnomefreak> when someone that uses google calendar gets here please ping me i need someone to test something for me
<gnomefreak> anyone with agenda items for meeting please dont forget to add them to wiki
<fta> just upgraded a server to debian/etch, it's dirty. exim4, mailman, apache2, mysql, php, ntpd, all fucked up. bad
<fta> it's clearly not for newbies
<gnomefreak> etch?
<gnomefreak> not lenny?
<gnomefreak> etch is suposed to be stable
<fta> yep, etch
<gnomefreak> that has got to suck does debian not know what stable means or do they concider stable as breaks when we want it to?
<fta> i decided to move that server in low maintenance mode, hence the move from unstable to the freshly released stable.
<fta> the migration was painful. i'm done now, at least for the most obvious breakages
<fta> let's hope i don't discover more later
<gnomefreak> you will but good luck
<crimsun> fta: does wrapping kvm with padsp work?
<crimsun> fta: caveat:  I haven't tried personally, so I can't vouch one way or another.
<crimsun> fta: e.g., padsp $whatever_command_you_use_to_invoke_the_kvm_binary
<fta> crimsun, nope, tried padsp and aoss yesterday. no change
<crimsun> fta: can you can an strace -f and ltrace with padsp?  (aoss wouldn't be as useful here, though the semantics are similar)
<fta> crimsun, if i start padsp kvm with mplayer running, i get http://paste.ubuntu.com/33452/
<fta> crimsun, s/mplayer/rhythmbox/
<crimsun> sigh, stupid kvm.
<smallfoot-> add flock to repo
<fta> not my decision to make
<fta> my package is usable, if that's what you want
<fta> well.. sigh
<crimsun> ?
<crimsun> fta: I won't have time to look at kvm until next week
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2008-08-03
<gnomefreak> Its not likely that we will have meeting today. For the 3 agenda items i added (the only ones) we need asac there, but lets see if hes home yet and can get online
<gnomefreak> since when are PPA bugs tracked in LP?
<Kamping_Kaiser> hi guys.
<Kamping_Kaiser> i was wondering if you have seen https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xulrunner-1.9/+bug/253462 ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 253462 in xulrunner-1.9 "xulrunner-1.9 in hardy-security Breaks {epiphany-gecko, yelp} in hardy" [Undecided,New]
<Kamping_Kaiser> i was also wondering if theres something i can do to help fix it ;)
<gnomefreak> Kamping_Kaiser: im not here but maybe they just need to be spun on new xulrunnner since they depend on it
<gnomefreak> atleast that is first thing that pops in my head since it is common
<Kamping_Kaiser> gnomefreak, simply update the build-dependancies and rebuild? i'll have a look at it
<gnomefreak> shoudlnt need to update anything but changelog and rebuild
<gnomefreak> but that depends on the depends but not build deps
<Kamping_Kaiser> ah. roger.
<gnomefreak> look for in the control where the packages that are contained in xulrunner for something like (<version)
<gnomefreak> to make sure they fit in range with xulrunner version
<gnomefreak> ok im back to bed for a while
<Kamping_Kaiser> thanks mate
<gnomefreak> np
 * Kamping_Kaiser eyeroll at packages.u.c - come back :|
<gnomefreak> lol
<Kamping_Kaiser> i notice that the bug may be fixed if the package in -proposed gets moved in (because it'll be a version > 8.0.4.1).
<Kamping_Kaiser> its actually -updates now https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/hardy/+source/epiphany-browser/2.22.2-0ubuntu0.8.04.4
<asac> \o/
<asac> \o/
<asac> pain pain => relieve ;)
<Kamping_Kaiser> wb mate :)
<asac> what a trip
<asac> have to do a bunch of things now ... will be back later :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> np :)
<gnomefreak> Kamping_Kaiser: did it fix it?
<gnomefreak> oh someone had pushed it to updates already it just was in query for a while
<Kamping_Kaiser> yeah, we (gNS) thinks it needs to be in security, i'm planning to email the archive admins RSN
 * gnomefreak getting really tired of bzr builddeb not letting me sign the .dsc and changes during a binary build
<jdstrand> Kamping_Kaiser: if you are talking about epiphany, you need me or kees, not archive admin
<gnomefreak> was it a security release or was it just to fix depends?
<Kamping_Kaiser> jdstrand, yes, i'm talking about epiphany (and yelp)
<gnomefreak> desktop team resides over them AFAIK
<jdstrand> Kamping_Kaiser: so the issue is that xulrunner-1.9 updated it's control automatically that which break sepiphany and yelp?
<jdstrand> /s/that//
<jdstrand> urg
<jdstrand> s/that//
<gnomefreak> we know what you meant
<jdstrand> :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> jdstrand, it has a Breaks: against epiphany - wether thats automatic or not i'm not able to tell. (so i think yes ....)
<jdstrand> Kamping_Kaiser: but simply bumping the version number in epiphany and yelp is enough to fix the installability-- but I'm wondering if that Breaks is so strict because it actually will break things...
<jdstrand> (or if that is the real bug)
<Kamping_Kaiser> jdstrand, i dont know if you've seen any background on this, so its roughly that gNewSense ships epiphany as its default browser, which is currently uninstallable (and getting uninstalled when people do updates, which is the larger problem).
<Kamping_Kaiser> jdstrand, i don tknow if this is because people lack the -updates repo (i dont run it, so i cant comment on that part), but the package in -updates doesnt seem to be helping gNS peoples
<gnomefreak> jdstrand: not really but i didnt look into it since im busy with something else but xulrunner built and yelp and epiphany (with any otehr xulrunner based app needs to be respun on new version or control maybe too strict to not allow point releases?
<jdstrand> Kamping_Kaiser: ok. so epiphany browser gets uninstalled if people have -updates enabled as well?
<jdstrand> gnomefreak: /away
<Kamping_Kaiser> jdstrand, i'm not sure, i'll have to ask
<gnomefreak> yep i am kind of
<jdstrand> heh-- I was trying to unmark my 'away', cause I am too :)
<jdstrand> really, what I am trying to ascertain is if it's better to a) just update yelp and epiphany with a version that is compatible with the Breaks line, or b) fix xulrunner-1.9's tight dependency
<Kamping_Kaiser> i've asked in #gnewsense, i'll hope someone comes back with a reply re -updates
<jdstrand> b) sounds like it needs to be fixed anyway, otherwise it defeats the purpose of having all these packages using it in this way... I just don't want those packages to break because the Breaks line is actually correct
<Kamping_Kaiser> they updated /without/ an -updates repository, (gNS doesnt offically use -updates iirc)
<jdstrand> did asac it looks like if -updates is enabled, people are ok (version 2.22.2-0ubuntu0.8.04.4)
<jdstrand> uh (I am clearly not awake yet)
<jdstrand> looks like if -updates is enabled, people are ok
<jdstrand> it is only if people have just -security enabled
<jdstrand> so from an Ubuntu perspective, that's good (less people are affected)
<jdstrand> I don't know about derivatives, of course
<Kamping_Kaiser> hm. does that mean we (gNS) will have to try and rebuild it to move it into security?
<jdstrand> Kamping_Kaiser: no-- this is still wrong and needs to be fixed
<jdstrand> Kamping_Kaiser: I was just trying to gauge the severity of the bug
<Kamping_Kaiser> jdstrand, ok.
<jdstrand> Kamping_Kaiser: 1.9~rc1+nobinonly-0ubuntu1~8.04.1 has this in its changelog entry:
<jdstrand>   * 1.9b5 to 1.9rc1 upgrade Breaks: epiphany-gecko (<<
<jdstrand>     2.22.1.1-0ubuntu1.8.04.1), yelp (<< 2.22.1-0ubuntu2.8.04.1), midbrowser
<jdstrand>     (<< 0.3.0rc1), devhelp (<< 0.19-1ubuntu1.8.04.1)
<jdstrand>     - update debian/control
<jdstrand> Kamping_Kaiser: which means that I do infact need to pull in the -updates epiphany and yelp, as the versioning was deliberate
<jdstrand> Kamping_Kaiser: so I'll take care of that
<Kamping_Kaiser> jdstrand, thanks, feel free to let me know if i can help
<jdstrand> Kamping_Kaiser: thanks-- just another no change rebuild, so I should be ok :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> jdstrand, hehe. thanks for working on this.
<jdstrand> Kamping_Kaiser: please feel free to contact me and kees (as well as asac) if there is a problem with a -security update in the future
<Kamping_Kaiser> jdstrand, thanks. If you dont mind, I'll email this whole log to Brian (bbrazil , gNS lead dev) so he's aware of whats happen{ed,ing}
<jdstrand> Kamping_Kaiser: not at all
<Kamping_Kaiser> night all.
<Kamping_Kaiser> jdstrand, thanks for taking that on.
 * Kamping_Kaiser gone
<gnomefreak> asac: i messed up bad. i have to help g/f parents move i could have sworn that was next weekend but i was just reminded and im leaving within the next 30 minutes once she is done getting dressed. Please feel free to go over what i have on agenda if you cant/dont want to we can put them off till next meeting or whatever.
<gnomefreak> if ther eis a meeting can someone please do minutes so i can catch up later tonight or tomorrow depending on how i feel
<gnomefreak> im so glad filing bug reports means nothing to some people i closed a few that were reported a year ago by me and noone touched or looked at, im still waiting for my gedit bug to be looked at its been happening since beginning of june and all info is there to work with it
<gnomefreak> im gone in a minute or 2
<XioNoX> hey
<Jazzva> hey XioNoX
<XioNoX> a little bit early for the metting :D
<Jazzva> yep, a little bit :).
<fta> hi
<XioNoX> hi
<Jazzva> hello fta
<fta> seems gnomefreak will not be able to attend
<Jazzva> damn :(
<armin76> fail
<fta> and the agenda is his
<fta> not sure about asac
<Jazzva> well, the only thing I had to add was the nspluginwrapper. Can we put 1.0.0. for hardy to MT PPA too... but that's not really for the meeting, so I decided not to put it up
<XioNoX> nspluginwrapper 1.0 for 64bits is working well for me, better than the other version
<fta> you can put it in MT's PPA if you're confident it will work
<fta> otherwise, put it in your own ppa for a while
<Jazzva> fta, It's already in my PPA for 2-3 days. XioNoX says it works well, i would like to see if we can get more testers... where do we post those announcements?
<fta> you can blog about it
<fta> are you on planet ?
<Jazzva> fta, nope. I haven't applied for MOTU yet.
<fta> or use the feature on lp
<Jazzva> I think it only works for projects, and not for teams.
<Jazzva> meeting in a few... hmm, gnomefreak still not here :/
<Jazzva> anyone alive?
<Jazzva> :)
<fta> i am
<Jazzva> yay :)
<Volans> I'm here :)
<Jazzva> wee, that's 3 :)
<fta> asac, are you there ?
<XioNoX> :)
<fta> nothing's happening..
<Jazzva> hmm... can we go through few items now?
<Jazzva> make few possible decisions, and then to present it to the others later?
<Jazzva> the only thing that we can leave for later is libflashsupport (third item)
<Volans> Jazzva: there are items from the agenda that doesn't require asac and/ore gnomefreak?
<fta> it's supposed to happen in #ubuntu-meeting
<Jazzva> Volans, I think that we can at least do something :). Better than not doing anything...
<Volans> sure :)
<Volans> sorry but I have to to dinner... come back later, good meeting :)
<Jazzva> have fun, Volans
<Jazzva> fta, I suppose minutes will be good enough :)
<Jazzva> easier than repeating everything in the minutes :)
<fta> yep
<fta> thanks for the co-lead ;)
<Jazzva> fta, no problem :)
<Jazzva> does anyone know when is our next meeting?
<Jazzva> I think it's 14th August
<Jazzva> ...september :)
* Jazzva changed the topic of #ubuntu-mozillateam to: #ubuntu-mozillateam Welcome to the Ubuntu Mozilla Team: | Mailing List: ubuntu-mozillateam@lists.ubuntu.com | Please help Mozilla QA tracker: http://tinyurl.com/6yo6g7 | Firefox 3 released to hardy-updates! | Next meeting will be held on Sunday, 14th September, 18:00 UTC (agenda available at: http://tinyurl.com/2ekzoq )
<Jazzva> Minutes are up :)... https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MeetingLogs/Mozilla
<Jazzva> And I'm off.. have to go and meet a friend who came back from Paris :). See you later
<asac> oh dear ... i have been so busted that i forgot about the meeting ... i cant tell how sorry i am
<fta> we did it anyway.. sort of
<asac> my flat had water hazard ... i moved part of my infrastructure to my mothers home
<asac> and went back to do cleanup
<fta> gasp
<fta> bad luck those days
<asac> and after all of that it just slipped through :(
<asac> fta: thanks for pushing the meeting forward anyway
<fta> np
<asac> jdstrand: so what was the problem with ephy/devhelp/yelp & co?
 * asac reads meeting backlog
<fta> it's a bit messy, we did what we could with you and gnomefreak out
<asac> jdstrand: ok i now understand. so problem was that we didnt do the upgrade to final in -security
<asac> jdstrand: thanks for your action on this
<asac> fta: did jazzva send the minutes out to list?
<asac> (my mail server is still processing backlog of mails from last week)
<fta> i don't think so
<asac> ok, so open points are a) tbird templates and b) bug triaging
<asac> the flash 10 backport alone wont help us
<asac> we also need the pulse plugin backport for asounds-plugins
<asac> which might require a new alsa
<sebner> asac: thx ^^
<sebner> asac: is nvidia hating us?
<asac> hi
<asac> sebner: i am a bit disconnect now due to some circumstances
<asac> what is it bout?
<sebner> asac: firefox seg faults if I visit nvidia.com xD
<asac> sebner: flash crash?
<asac> does it happen when you start firefox -safe-mode ?
<fta> hmm, me too
<sebner> asac: ah true, flash
<sebner> never happened before though
<asac> sebner: please use nspluginwrapper from ~mozillateam ppa
<sebner> an flash10 is the best flash ever
<asac> then do apt-get install --reinstall flashplugin-nonfree
<asac> sebner: you installed it manually? or package?
<sebner> asac: package
<asac> then go for nspluginwrapper
<asac> sebner: which architecture?
<sebner> i386
<asac> i dont see the crash with flash 9
<sebner> bad flash 10 xD
<asac> sebner: the nspluginwrapper should prevent your crash at least
<asac> sebner: maybe its due to video driver?
<asac> which driver?
<sebner> asac: nvidia ^^
<asac> sebner: flashplugin-nonfree from backports?
<sebner> asac: intrepid :P
<asac> you have libflashsupport installed?
<sebner> nope
<asac> ok
<fta> http://paste.ubuntu.com/33768/
<asac> then only way to prevent is is probably nspluginwrapper for now
<sebner> fta: nice :)
<sebner> asac: I know it but not what it's doing, can you explain?
<asac> fta: can you get the same with xulrunner-1.9-dbgsym
<asac> sebner: it will make flash run out-of-process
<asac> so if flash crashes, firefox doesnt crash
<fta> lucky you, it's not a ppa deb
<sebner> asac: kuhl :)
<asac> fta: oh. which package are you using?
<asac> ah ... most likely your ;)
<fta> asac, the intrepid one, i'm kind of behind with my stuff
<asac> fta: ah ;) ... ok now i read what you ment ;)
<asac> a backtrace appears to be worthwhile. the stack only has xul in it, so maybe its fixable on that side
<fta> hmm, cairo
<fta> http://paste.ubuntu.com/33770/
<Volans> I'm back... how about the meeting?
<asac> fta: dpy = 0x0
<asac> Volans: i am so sorry for the meeting
<asac> i have a water hazard in my flat and moved my things to my mothers place
<asac> and went back to clean up and completely forgot
<fta> fta@ix:~ $ xdpyinfo | grep dots
<fta>   resolution:    89x87 dots per inch
<Volans> no problem, I have attend the first part but after I have go for dinner... just to know how it ended
<Volans> the water was the cause for the network/phone problems?
<asac> yes :(
<asac> and all this after all the travel
<Volans> damn murphy...
<asac> i hope i goes away for the rest of the year
<asac> at least
<asac> s/i/murphy/
<sebner> asac: watch out for "schimmel" :\
<asac> that comes next
<asac> fta: i think a bunch of excited things landed on mozilla-central
<asac> for instance video tag support :)
<asac> so 1.9.1 in intrepid makes sense :-D
<asac> at least in universe
<fta> people want flock and songbird
<sebner> fta: and what was the third thing?
<fta> hmm; donno. new prism ?
<asac> weave
<asac> ;)
<asac> snowl ... its a messaging extension in firefox from labs.mozilla.com
<asac> http://wiki.mozilla.org/Summit2008/Sessions/Proposals/Snowl:_Messaging_in_the_Browser
<asac> http://hg.mozilla.org/labs/snowl/
<sebner> asac: you are big firefox/mozilla fan, hmm? ^^
<asac> sebner: obviously ;)
<asac> fta: strange
<sebner> asac: what do you think about webkit?
<asac> have you looked at the nsObjectFrame.cpp:4076?
<asac> fta: that line doesnt make much sense for me
<asac> sebner: vaporware ;)
<fta> nope, i'm fighting with rdf and sparql
<asac> sebner: good to have to show mozilla that there is competition
<sebner> asac: hrhr :P though you can't deny that firefox is a little bit slow
<asac> sebner: and how unhappy linux devs are about their attitude
<asac> as they go for webkit even though it doesnt really work yet
<sebner> at least
<sebner> epiphany webkit is more stable than gecko
<sebner> for me
<asac> fta: unrelated context or trying to fix some extension/code?
<fta> unrelated context
<asac> k
<asac> sebner: thats good :)
<sebner> asac: why? so it shows that it is usable and better than gecko :P
<asac> sebner: what are you using?
<sebner> asac: ff :P
<sebner> I'm used to it ^^
<asac> so ff on top of webkit is more stable?
<asac> sebner: so when does it crash for you ... when you first open the video?
<asac> or when you move away?
<sebner> asac: what video?
<asac> video aka swf
<asac> sebner: you think you can try the patch http://paste.ubuntu.com/33785/ ?
 * sebner hides
<sebner> asac: where is this file O_o (though not today)
<asac> sebner: put that patch into debian/patches/, add the file to debian/patches/series
<asac> and spin the xulrunner-1.9 package
<asac> remember to add a/ and b/ to the patch paths
<asac> so
<asac> http://paste.ubuntu.com/33786/
<asac> that patch as a/ b/ prepended
<asac> so just do the first step about
<asac> above
<asac> sebner: ^^
<sebner>                                                                                          
<sebner>  7834 sebner    20   0 98.7m  39m  17m S  192  2.0   3:35.97 nautilus
<asac> huh?
<sebner> wow. 192% for nautilus
<sebner> \o/
<asac> yeah ;)
<asac> hear hear ... gnome has issues too :-D
<sebner> not gnome
<sebner> nautilus is different
<sebner> and besides
<asac> nautilus is different?
<sebner> it's not a bug, it's a feature :P
<asac> its a core app of gnome
<asac> ;)
<sebner> bayern is also a core nation in germany but also somehow different :P
<asac> hehe
<asac> however, germany would still be usable without them :-D
<sebner> gnome commander :P
<asac> good idea
<asac> ;)
<asac> mozilla bug 448604
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 448604 in Facilities Management "Can't get out of Whistler" [Blocker,Verified: worksforme] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=448604
<asac> i was heavily struck by that ;)
<asac> didnt really work for me though
<asac> fta: ^^ ;)
<fta> lol
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2009-07-27
<asac> hmm didnt like the syntax ;)
<asac> oh one TARGET has no _VERSION ;)
<asac> still not happy
<asac> ok xpath lacked quotes ;)
<asac> feels like an infinite loop now
<asac> bdrung_: do you know if its a problem to do a "call" from a "call"?
<bdrung_> asac: updated patch?
<asac> yeah
<bdrung_> asac: thats ok
<asac> bdrung_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/234143/
<bdrung_> asac: you should call yourself, but others ;)
<asac> oh i think i know what might be the problem
<asac> i have a bad install.rdf for testing
<BUGabundo> asac: https://www.mozdev.org/bugs/show_bug.cgi?id=21299 https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/bugs/405070
<bdrung_> immer die schuld auf andere schieben ;)
<ubottu> www.mozdev.org bug 21299 in Core "GM crashes Firefox 3.6" [Critical,New]
<asac> bdrung_: noe ... aber install.rdf war wirklich kapuut ;)
<asac> nevertheless, same result
<asac> infinite something
<asac> not really looping because CPUisnt utilized
<bdrung_> asac: yes, same symptoms here
<asac> bummer ;)
<asac> i  see it
<asac> i didnt pass any file in ;)
<asac> dumb
<asac> so its waiting for stdin ;)
<bdrung_> yes, with a file it works
<asac> http://paste.ubuntu.com/234146/
<asac> nice
<asac> now the real version comparer and all is good
<asac> so at best moz-xpi --compare-versions
<asac> or something
<asac> not sure
<asac> ;)
<asac> mpkg --compare-versions
<BUGabundo> asac: ahhhh I found out what cause GM to break FF: http://general.arantius.com/im-a-googler-now
<BUGabundo> :p
<asac> BUGabundo: gm == globalmenu?
<BUGabundo> asac: Grease MOnkey
<BUGabundo> what have I been talking about for the last 30 min !??
<bdrung> asac: moz-xpi --compare-versions? is there already a comparer?
<asac> bdrung: no. if you do that we should make a script out of it ;)
<asac> it could also help us in other things we did
<asac> like the auto-sync stuff for .xpis from AMO
<asac> we implemented some bad heuristic there as well afaik
<asac> hmm. though maybe checkout the branch that volans did
<asac> maybe he really implemented it
<bdrung> asac: and i could use my favorite toy language
<asac> whatever you prefer
<asac> (but please dont pull in stuff that normal users dont have)
<bdrung> the snake
<asac> at best something that is installed by default ;)
<asac> so java might be a bit bad choice imo.
<bdrung> asac: link?
<bdrung> python
<asac> https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~volans/firefox-extensions/med-auto-scripts
<asac> i dont know
<asac> i think he compared versions somewhere in those scripts
<asac> maybe we worked around it
<asac> though
<asac> but i am sure it would have been helpful there ;)
<asac> i really think we worked around by just mirroring everything and hoping that the ftp server has the right timestamp order
<BUGabundo> asac: what's Mozilla MicroB?
<asac> thats something nokia did afaik
<asac> i never got it
<bdrung> asac: he only searches for the version, but not for minVersion or maxVersion.
<asac> just that it caused a bunch of problems during 1.9 cycle because they landed lots of embedding stuff without proper review
<asac> and then everything got backed out
<asac> bdrung: yeah. i remember now that we wanted a comparer to see if a new version is available, but then
<asac> we relied on the order and hope
 * asac feels a bit bad that this never got rolled out
<bdrung> asac: next weekend i will write a little python script for it. that will be no big deal.
<asac> cool
<bdrung> functional programming :)
<bdrung> good night
<asac> night
<asac> bdrung: thx
<bdrung> asac: do you push your fix?
<asac> i am really happy how far we managed to drive xpi.mk forward ;)
<asac> i never had time to do this for ages
<asac> one thing we might want to do is to review how well its usable for non-cdbs stuff
<asac> e.g. can we provide the right hooks so its easy for plain rules
<asac> and can we make parts of it useful (like xpi:depends) for extensions that dont use xpi.mk for repacking ;)
<asac> but well. i think that crewating a .xpi should be ok as an intermediate step
<asac> anyway. its late
<bdrung> asac: yes. and we need to fix the dependencies. try to clean and then run target binary and you will fail. this should not happen
<asac> bdrung: for me running debuild -b works multiple times
<asac> let me check clean + binary
<asac> but good night
<asac> i can check that on my own
<bdrung> running with fakeroot debian/rules clean binary
<bdrung> asac: ping me donnerstag abend
<bdrung> after my exams
<bdrung> now, really gn8
<asac> bdrung: good luck
<bdrung> it's so late that i mix german and english
<asac> :)
<asac> committed rev 212
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2009-07-28
<bdrung> asac: it needs some more error handling, help messages and a manpage
<e-jat> asac: did chromium support pdf viewer for the time being?
<asac> e-jat: why not just try ;)
<e-jat> asac: i have try .. but nothing appear :)
<e-jat> using it right now ..
<e-jat> ive try it for slideshare.net
<asac> i guess not. you probably would need to enable plugins
<e-jat> asac: owh .. ok ..
<e-jat> so i need to copy pdf plugin that was use in ff ?
<e-jat> :)
<asac> you can enable that experimental plugins feature by setting some magic in /etc/chromium*/default
<e-jat> is it?
<asac> no clue about the current plugin state. wait for fta
<asac> bdrung: yeah. i wrote a test suite like thing. looks pretty good.
<asac> not yet sure which name to use for it though
<asac> moz-compare-versions ;)
<asac> or mozcmp
<asac> :=
<asac> or something else?
<e-jat> CHROMIUM_FLAGS=""i can see only
<e-jat> :)
<asac> e-jat: you will figure. its probably coded in chromium-browser warpper script
<asac> otherwise wait for fta ;)
<e-jat> mean .. need to specify : --enable-extensions --load-extension="/some/path"
<e-jat> asac: ok i will :)
<e-jat> so far so good with the chromium .. after flash seem working fine :)
<asac> http://identi.ca/notice/6796569
<asac> so flash works?
<asac> how did you enable it?
<e-jat> asac: i copy libflashplayer.so to /usr/lib/chromium-browser/plugins/
<e-jat> then run it with --enable-plugins
<asac> k
<e-jat> r0x :)
<aquarius> asac, hey
<asac> aquarius: hi
<aquarius> asac, your CouchDB patch from yesterday (https://issues.apache.org/jira/browse/COUCHDB-435) wasn't quite enough, it turns out; the spidermonkey API apparently changed, and another chap did a different patch: https://issues.apache.org/jira/browse/COUCHDB-288
<aquarius> asac, your views on those would be interesting; I don't know enough about spidermonkey to evaluate the other guy's patch to know whether it's the Right Thing or not
<asac> aquarius: what was the problem with that patch?
<aquarius> asac, nothing at all, it's just that in addition to JSOPTION_NATIVE_BRANCH_CALLBACK going away, the API to call spidermonkey changed too, meaning that your patch made couch compile fine but the other guys patch makes it actually work :-)
<aquarius> this is by no means your fault :)
<asac> aquarius: what i asked was : what didnt work?
<aquarius> asac, ah, when couch tried to use a JS view function, it threw the error "expression does not evaluate to a function"
<asac> ok ... will check the patch then
<asac> i mean the one from 288
<aquarius> cheers, chief :)
<andv> asac, is the guy who did the torbutton fix a new contributor?
<andv> asac, if yes I won't run dch -r
<andv> asac, contents here: http://paste.debian.net/42831/
<asac> andv: sponsoring never involves dch -r
<asac> if you change more things you can either take over changelog or be nice and just add you to the changelog
<asac> or ask the the guy to fix the patch
<andv> asac, dch -r do the work for you
<asac> (though if its trivial its not really worth a round)
<andv> asac, it creates a path for the previous changer
<andv> and adds one for you where you can add your changes
<asac> andv: dch -r will take over changelog
<asac> thats not sponsoring
<andv> asac, no, it creates a [ name ]
<andv> path with personal changes
<asac> andv: it also takes over ownership
<asac> andv: just add that [ ... ]  manually
<andv> asac, yes, it's what I did
<asac> good. then its fine
<andv> just updated timestamp
<andv> asac, look at package contents and tell me if they are fine
<andv> asac, http://paste.debian.net/42831/
<asac> andv: looks fine. if its tested go for it
<andv> k
<asac> next ;)
<asac> ok running some errands and doing lunch
<andv> ok, I finish this and I go to prepare lunch too
<andv> asac, the diff shows some changes
<andv> asac, to torbutton.js
<andv> file
<andv> -        proxy_host = '127.0.0.1';
<andv> +        proxy_host = 'localhost';
<andv> is that normal0
<andv> ?
<andv> e.g it gets auto-generated during build?
<andv> asac, it's not on his debdiff so I guess it's auto-generated during build
<asac> andv: you are a motu
<asac> ;)
<andv> asac, I just wanted a clean diff :)
<asac> andv: yeah. start with a clean tree
<asac> apply the reviewed patch
<andv> asac, I know, and I get that change
<andv> asac, which is not in his debdiff
<andv> asac, the only thing possible is that that file gets auto-generated during build
<asac> and just debuild -S
<asac>    
<asac> andv: yes. loads of packages are bad and dont properly clea n up
<asac> thats normal but one shouldnt bother with it when sponsoring
<asac> just take care that you dont produce sources from a tree you used to build ;)
<asac> its annoying, but thats life :)
<andv> asac, yeah, I was just having a look at the diff
<andv> and found out that thing
<andv> so I asked you if that was normal
<andv> nothing more
<asac> everytime i do something to packages not done by me i dpkg-source -x ... modify, create sources .... and if i do a binary build for testing i trash the tree again and unpack the dsc
<asac> ok bad connection atm
<asac> and	well spotted. you are right that diff shouldnt be in teere ;)
<asac> ok ... have to run out  and connectivity is gettin worse. will be back in 30 minutes i guess
<andv> asac, I leave it as it is?
<andv> it's something really minor
<andv> asac, want me to push anyway?
<andv> asac, I looked at old package previously uploaded
<andv> and that change is still there
<andv> so I assume it's auto-generated
<andv> fine then
<asac> andv: a clean debdiff is what we want
<asac> andv: dont use _built_ trees to produce the sources
<andv> asac, I know
<asac> good
<andv> asac, I uploaded it more than 30 mins ago
<andv> but I received no mails
<asac> great
<andv> maybe the archive don't recognize my sha-256 key
<andv> ...
<andv> I'm asking on LP
<e-jat> ping fta
<exn> hi! why not include jssh support for ubuntu build of mozilla ?
<asac> exn: not sure what jssh is ;)
<asac> exn: you are asking to have it packaged or to instal it by default?
<exn> I'm ask to compile it with this options by default mk_add_options MOZ_CO_PROJECT=browser
<exn> mk_add_options MOZ_OBJDIR=@TOPSRCDIR@/firefox-jssh
<exn> ac_add_options --enable-extensions=default,jssh,webservices
<exn> ac_add_options --enable-application=browser
<exn> even redhat has firefox compiled with jssh
<exn> asac: yes, it will be cool to have it by default
<exn> I'm tired to recompile it every time
<exn> and it just option which can be enabled anytime
<exn> like  firefox -jssh
<asac> exn: since when does jssh exist?
<exn> asac ?
<asac> since when does it exist
<asac> just want to estimate how likely it is that this goes away
<asac> in next release or something
<asac> we were burned in the past by shisping stuff that upstream does not support
<exn> from 1x versions
<exn> check it http://tinyurl.com/685tac
<exn> there described how to compile it with jssh support
<exn> for 3x version
<asac> yeah. i will think about it. file a wishlist bug for now
<asac> also check if there ar other extensions we might put into a firefox-3.0-extras package or something
<exn> after compiling it must looks like this http://pastie.org/561804
<asac> well. compiling and doing is not the problem ;)
<asac> its just that unsupported stuff shoudlnt be in a firefox build with official branding
<asac> i will check with fedora guy, why and how they ship it
<asac> so for now: file a wishlist bug ;)
<asac> against firefox-3.5
<exn> it will  be cool to have jssh immediately after apt-get install =)
<exn> I don't know will it be in extras or not
<exn> I think no, because xulrunner and libs must be compiled with this option. but I not sure
<asac> i will check it. i think its basically just chrome and components
<asac> can be shipped outside
<asac> otherwise we wont do it i guess
<exn> thanks
<asac> file bug ... tell me id and I will check when i have time
<exn> maybe somebody knows how to run mozilla without an any kind of X ?
<asac> exn: any kind of X?
<exn> asac , yes, without Xvfb, without desktop
<exn> just one process of mozilla and no more
<exn> without rendering !
<asac> exn:what do you want to do
<exn> it's sounds bad, I know. if I will work with it through jssh interface, rendering is not needed, I mean do not need to draw pages anywhere
<exn> just disable rendering, or something like this
<exn> it's possible ?
<asac> exn: why do you want to run firefox just for jssh?
<asac> what are you doing with it?
<exn> testing javascript
<eagles0513875> hey asac
<asac> hi exn
<asac> hi eagles0513875 ;)
<eagles0513875> kde is broken lol woohooo
<asac> exn: kde networkmanager?
<asac> eagles0513875: ^
<asac> (sorry exn)
<eagles0513875> no
<eagles0513875> the desktop as a whole
<asac> eagles0513875: but ou had problems with kde network manager right?
<asac> i need you to test something then ;)
<eagles0513875> the login is broken there have been a whole bunch of kde updated packages and updating to the latest ones seems to have issues i login then my screen goes blank then all i see is the mouse and black screen nothing shows that the desktop is loading
<fta> hi
<eagles0513875> hey fta
<fta> is it just me or is http://packages.ubuntu.com/ dead?
<eagles0513875> what you mena not loading
<eagles0513875> fta: sites down
<eagles0513875> if you wanna know what is honestly dead is something with kde login
<bdrung> asac: did you wrote a test program like http://paste.ubuntu.com/235370/ ?
<fta> A    chromium-v8-13149/src/test/mjsunit/proto.js
<fta> svn: Decompression of svndiff data failed
<fta> make: *** [gos-co] Error 1
<fta> forcing a respin of the bot..
<erh> is the version of mozjs in xulrunner 1.9.1 supposed to be the same as spider monkey 1.8?
<erh> i'm getting some weird differences between them - including a symbol being in the headers but in the library
<BUGabundo> hey hey hey . guud evening
 * BUGabundo is Happy.... enjoy while you can :D
<micahg> BUGabundo: is BUGaBOTdo a better nick?
 * BUGabundo ignores Mika
<asac> bdrung_: something similar ... more complete
<asac> bdrung_: but in sh ;)
<asac> and done manually. but i dont think that there is much need to extend the test much
<asac> i mean manually as yours, but i also test gt ge for instance nd le
<asac> erh: i dont know about js versioning
<erh> asac: the really weird thing is that there is a symbol in a header file js_RegExpClass that is not in libmozjs.so  when i build spider monkey myself, its in the library
<bdrung_> asac: i only tested the cases listed on the website
<fta> asac, http://paste.ubuntu.com/235432/
<BUGabundo> identica is down!!!
<BUGabundo> who will have I to nag now ?!!?
<BUGabundo> OMG OMG OMG
<micahg> BUGabundo: I thought it was distributed so it can't go down
<BUGabundo> Laconica support OMB and Federation it is
<BUGabundo> *but* identica is just ONE service
<BUGabundo> it can go and has been down
<fta> you killed it
<BUGabundo> damn it
<BUGabundo> GMail spend the entire day killing my FF
<BUGabundo> both here on 3.6
<BUGabundo> and on debian iceweasel 3.0.9
<BUGabundo> stupid gmail
<fta> BUGabundo, so you're using debian now?
<BUGabundo> at work
<BUGabundo> I told you that like 3 weeks ago
<fta> BUGabundo, now that i've unsubscribed from your dents, i may pay more attention to what you actually say ;)
<BUGabundo> I said it HERE
<BUGabundo> fta: you shameless ex-follower :(
<fta> no offense ;)
<BUGabundo> fta: http://www.brainbird.co.cc/bugabundo
<BUGabundo> sub to me there
<BUGabundo> much less _noise_
<fta> i'm only on identi.ca
<BUGabundo> so?
<BUGabundo> its federated!!
<BUGabundo> duh
<BUGabundo> LOLOL
<BUGabundo> I'm subbed to ppl on at least 5 other Laconica servers
<BUGabundo> from my identica account
<BUGabundo> actually my identica and my brainbird are subbed to each other
<BUGabundo> LOL
<fta> Incorrect username or password.
<fta> how do i know they didn't collect my password in the process?
<fta> shame!
<BUGabundo> ahh?
<BUGabundo> what ppassword?
<BUGabundo> you should have been returned to your idenitca accont
<BUGabundo> you are pressing the worng button
<BUGabundo> let me sign out to give you the DIRECT link
<BUGabundo> http://www.brainbird.co.cc/main/remote?nickname=bugabundo
<BUGabundo> no enter http://identi.ca/fta in the 2nd field
<BUGabundo> No suitable nodes are available to serve your request.
<BUGabundo> GRRRR
<pace_t_zulu> http://mashable.com/2009/07/27/firefox-40/ <- anyone see the chromium/chrome resemblance?
<BUGabundo> fta: see it now ?
<BUGabundo> assuming Identica is up
<fta> nope, nada, i gave up
<BUGabundo> :(
<BUGabundo> try again later
<BUGabundo> when its up
<fta> pace_t_zulu, ff 4.0? ff 3.7? wtf is that?
<BUGabundo> did you undertood how to sub to a remote account fta?
<BUGabundo> pace_t_zulu: saw it and read all about tit
<BUGabundo> fta: mockups of the next looks of FF
<BUGabundo> on version 3.7
<BUGabundo> that will lead to 4.
<pace_t_zulu> they borrowed liberally from google
<fta> why not, chromium borrows a lot from firefox
<BUGabundo> ahahahah
<pace_t_zulu> fta: +1
<asac> bdrung_: its ok. i tested almost everything. its good. i will commit it ... thanks!
<asac> erh: how do you checkout/build spidermonkey
<asac> ?
<fta> asac, http://code.google.com/p/chromium/issues/detail?id=16800#c17
<fta> so system v8 is a problem...
<asac> fta: please disable shred build for now
<asac> but keep v8
<fta> it's off
<fta> i never enabled shared build
<asac> ok
<asac> fta: i dont understand the problem though
<asac> can you explain what exactly is broken now?
<fta> localtime is called by v8, but the binary being jailed (sandboxed), it doesn't have access to /etc/localtime so fails to apply the correct tz
<asac> fta: aha. how does jailing work?
<asac> which binary is being jailed?
<asac> how do they detect in which binary they are (code wise)
<fta> it's a chroot on an empty dir (deleted dir)
<asac> is there some document online? that gives an overwivew?
<fta> chromium searches for chromium-sandbox, if it finds it, it starts from there, then all children (the renderers) are jailed
<fta> yes, most probably
<fta> http://code.google.com/p/chromium/wiki/LinuxSUIDSandbox
<BUGabundo> fta: http://www.brainbird.co.cc/main/remote?nickname=bugabundo
<BUGabundo> can you try now?
<BUGabundo> and enter http://identi.ca/fta in the 2nd field
<asac> fta: yeah. but seems its not many cases that this breaks. in general it works pretty well
<asac> i will check the links though. thanks!
<fta> asac, run javascript:alert(new Date().getTimezoneOffset())
<bdrung_> asac: can you push the branch?
<fta> BUGabundo, Bad Request, No authorization request!
<BUGabundo> grrr
<BUGabundo> this is supposed to be easy
<BUGabundo> I've done it 250 times before
<BUGabundo> fta: are you loggin on identica??
<fta> asac, http://paste.ubuntu.com/235480/
<fta> BUGabundo, of course i am
<BUGabundo> are you sure ? :p
<BUGabundo> fta: (11:17:33 PM) shiny: remote subscriptions are..... flakey
<BUGabundo> (11:18:12 PM) evanpro: shiny: I think there's a problem with the session storage
<asac> bdrung_: urgently? i am not logged onto the system.
<fta> asac, i will disable it for now, please experiment in a sandbox ppa
<asac> fta: well. what i wanted the daily builds for atm is to track how well abi/api works
<asac> i cannot do that in a sandbox
<asac> for me the current regression seems ok. but if you think its too bad go ahead
<asac> but good to see that they plant to stabilize v8
<asac> on their own
<fta> asac, my plan was always to push upstream to do the right thing for us, even if i sometimes have to do the patch, and use that *when it's ready*, but never to enable stuff before they are accepted
<asac> and settle on 1.2 branch
<asac> fta: the discussion i read didnt sounded like they would care much about sonames for now
<fta> asac, many people use chromium with gmail, so their emails have a busted date
<fta> soname is a different topic, it's about system libs here
<asac> if upstream says they will do stable abi stuff for v8 its ok. i wont bother to put any work in this. but your paste is the first i see that they want to do that
<asac> fta: yes. but what i did i didnt do for the sake of ssytem libs it was for the sake of checking how abi works out
<asac> not for chomium, but to check if v8 can be a viable alternative for mozjs in the archive and the freesoftware that needs js
<asac> chromium wsa just a good build target to check if soname breaks
<asac> far better than the shell testcase they proposed imo as it is massive real live usage
<fta> asac, as i said many times, webkit, v8 and skia should be the last libs we should try to get in, because they are the ones that are not ready
<asac> all the rest isnt important for the distro
<asac> v8 is what i want to understand
<asac> we have a pressing need to get any stable js lib
<asac> but we have none
<asac> the v8 api looked simple enough to be trackable thats what i did here ;)
<bdrung> asac: it not urgently.
<asac> bdrung: just want to test or to improve the rest?
<asac> bdrung: i didnt modify your patch so you can work on top of that
<bdrung> asac: i only replaced the dpkg command by mozcmp and added an "a" to the comparision for maxversion.
<asac> fta: anyway today i made some political progress on the mozjs abi front so the urgency of v8 might drop again
<fta> asac, i'm all for experimenting stuff, but not when it's a confirmed regression for users
<asac> fta: sure. i wasnt aware about the regressions. for me it looks ignorable for daily build archive (not in a release archive for sure). but its your decision
<fta> asac, what else would use v8 anyway? it's not even complete
<bdrung> asac: s/it/it's/
<asac> fta: what is missing its a js engine that works good enough fo r abrowser
<asac> so its probably good enough for almost everything
<fta> asac, well, the problem is that we just have those daily builds, nothing else, so all users are using the same thing, and they will eventually suffer from our experiments
<asac> seems like you can do all the basics like definining functions objects, running them
<asac> fta: i understand and its your decision because you drive this. maybe we can make the packageing smart so that it will pick up system v8 in a repository that has v8 in it
<asac> and move the daily v8 to some other ppa
<fta> eh?? "fo r abrowser" ? you mean the unbranded firefox? you want to swap the js engine??
<asac> in that way i could regularly copy over
<asac> fta: for a browser == its used by chromium. its definitly complete enough to be used
<asac> fta: i didnt want to say that another browser should use it. what i meant was that for apps that need it now (like couchdb, google gadgedts) its definitly complete enough
<fta> yeah maybe, then try it there, chromium has obviously troubles with it
<asac> though to some degree i feel tempted to build ephy webkit against chromium webkit ;)
<asac> fta: those apps do not exist yet. i need chromium to test how good the abi is
<fta> try
<asac> so i can suggest folks to use that and promote it in the archive.
<asac> i will check what we can do.
<fta> v8 could probably already go, it has everything now
<asac> what i want i sthat i can copy chromium browser to a special ppa where it at best would pick up libv8 system
<bdrung> asac: good night
<asac> fta: thats what i mean. and i didnt want to experiment weith chrome because of chrome, just beacuse its a great app that probably uses most symbols and so we would see abi breakage
<fta> asac, maybe you should make more use of the testsuites
<bdrung> asac: it looks like the whole mozcmp works. i will do more testing the day after tomorrow
<fta> mozcmp?
<bdrung> fta: look here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/234812/
<bdrung> fta: it compares mozilla versions.
<bdrung> fta: it's the current working title.
<asac> fta: yes. you can do it right with testsuites too probably. but they just have the shell from what i understand and not so extensive api tests
<fta> xul already has that
<asac> and the shell most likely doesnt touch enough
<e-jat> ping fta
<asac> fta: which script does provide it. i dont know of any
<asac> i only know of C code
<e-jat> fta: can chrome use pdf plugin?
<fta> asac, i assume the v8 testsuite tests everything, and as for chromium, it should too, gaps should be filled in
<fta> e-jat, no idea, i never tried
<e-jat> even it wont try to download its ..
<e-jat> example : slideshare.net
<fta> e-jat, wfm, i mean, when i click on a pdf, it offers me to save it, i accept, then it's also in the dl bar at the bottom, if it click it there, my preferred pdf viewer opens up
<e-jat> owh ok ..
<fta> it's not *nice* but it works
<asac_> reconnect
<asac_> fta: i think he wants an embedded pdf viewer (guess he already told that though)
<fta> asac_, as i said, i don't know. i don't use any even with firefox
<asac_> ok
<asac__> ok
<e-jat> asac & fta : it not necessary to embedded it :) ... just curious why mine is not offer me to save it ... its ok .. ill keep try it
<fta> maybe you auto-accept all dls
<fta> try ~/Downloads/
<fta> (i should change that back to our default btw)
<e-jat> fta: another thing is ... is it i need to manually add the SSL cert for the website that they self generate?
<asac__> auto-safe or not auto-safe by default?
<asac__> fta: does chromium already treat .deb files as unsafe downloads? e.g. only offers to save and not gdebi?
<fta> asac__, i think it's off by default
<asac__> yeah. i think it should be on ;) ... and honour XDG ... lol ;)
<fta> not sure it's ready
<fta> same for ssl
<asac__> whats not ready? unsafe downloads?
<fta> you know you can file bugs, right?
<asac__> whats the problem with ssl right now?
<asac__> i wouldnt file a bug to find out if a feature is already implemented ;)
<fta> e-jat, well, for self signed certs, i get something similar in ff
<e-jat> hmm ..
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2009-07-29
<e-jat> i wondering y i didnt get the same thing like u get :(
<fta> yesterday, i pasted that: http://code.google.com/p/chromium/wiki/LinuxCertManagement
<e-jat> fta: yeah .. just read that .. thanks..
<fta> the linux guys are pretty good at writing docs: http://code.google.com/p/chromium/w/list
<asac__> yeah. thats CA for me not really ssl
<e-jat> where can i enable the : Clear auto-opening setting ?
<e-jat> its disable in my option
<fta> then you have nothing to clear
<fta> everything is in ~/.config/chromium/
<e-jat> can i remove the folder to have a clean/default chromium?
<fta> you will lose your prefs, bookmarks, etc
<e-jat> so it will come back in default setting right?
<fta> yes
<e-jat> k .. thanks
<e-jat> im trying it now ..
<e-jat> is it will follow the ff setting .. i still did get ask to download the pdf file :(
<e-jat> need to right click ... save as ...
<fta> asac, http://identi.ca/notice/7164848
<BUGabundo> fta: do care to try again??
<BUGabundo> seems fixed
<BUGabundo> sorry for the hard work
<BUGabundo> but its all your fault for unsubbing :)
<fta> BUGabundo, nahh, let me enjoy some real content in gwibber for a while ;)
<BUGabundo> :((((((((
<BUGabundo> my dents are real content
<BUGabundo> I'm offended by that
<fta> i just see answers to people i don't know, about subjects i don't know, and often in a language i don't know
<asac> fta: yes. there are still some threading issues left which i didnt really see initially.
<BUGabundo> on brainbird?
<BUGabundo> its moslty His, and RD
<BUGabundo> no replies there
<asac> gwibber 1 branch turned out to be a real threading desaster ,)
<BUGabundo> replies are only on my identica account
<fta> BUGabundo, no idea about brainbird, it never worked for me
<BUGabundo> asac: ?
<asac> like if someone wrote it that had no clue what multi-threading involves.
<asac> but 2.0 is better i was told - needs still to be confirmed
<BUGabundo> ahahahaahahah
<asac> BUGabundo: the context was "still crashes"
<BUGabundo> asac: https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~segphault/gwibber/service-split
<asac> yes
<BUGabundo> asac: not for me from daily ppa
<asac> thats supposely better. but i have to confirm it on my own before i believe it ;)
<BUGabundo> don't remember when my last crash was
<asac> i dont think you want it yet
<BUGabundo> I can't seem to be able to start service split :(((
<asac> BUGabundo: yeah i fixed lots of crashes. but its still a bit crashy and there are still a lot of freezes
<asac> BUGabundo: like: run killall notify-osd ;)
<BUGabundo> waitttttt
<asac> you will see
<asac> it will freeze
<asac> and you need to restart it
<BUGabundo> I'm talking about daily ppa (aka trunk)
<asac> yes
<BUGabundo> not 2.0
<asac> i am tlaking about trunk too
<BUGabundo> ok
<BUGabundo> so I repeat: no freeze for days
<asac> yes. run killall notify-osd ;)
<asac> BUGabundo: i fixed almost all crashes as i claimed at some point. i am pretty happy that it works so good for you
<asac> i ;)
<BUGabundo> I do run it a bit
<BUGabundo> gwibber works
<BUGabundo> but stops sending to OSD
<BUGabundo> oh and jaiku support is dead now
<BUGabundo> so is UTF8 :(
<asac> BUGabundo: did you killall notify-osd?
<BUGabundo> asac: I did
<asac> hmm. could be that it needs to be down for a bit
<BUGabundo> asac: and you? still following me on identica??
<BUGabundo> or you have betraed me too ?
 * BUGabundo $ rsync -a /home/BUGabundo /dev/bed
<asac> just wanted to answer .... too bad
<asac> bdrung: i committed stuff and enabled the compare. also added prism id but that seems to not work. either a typo or "." are not supported in varnames
<asac> bdrung: prism should get added by adblock for instance
<asac> anyway off. 'night everyone
<bdrung> asac: . and @ are allowed in variable names. only sharps are problematic.
<bdrung> asac: the problem: a typo. the solution: prism@developers.mozilla.org -> prism@developer.mozilla.org
<asac> bdrung: good catch ;)
<bdrung> asac: lintian complains about too long changelog lines. one * is indented to much
<bdrung> asac: the first mozcmp should compare with $(2).*, and the second with $(2)a
<bdrung> asac: example: $(2) = 3.0
<bdrung> asac: for the first "3.0.9 le 3.0.*" would be valid, for the second "3.0 le 3.0a1pre" would be valid
<bdrung> asac: moz-compare-versions sound better than moz-version-compare, but shorter names would even bettern
<asac> bdrung: i will think about different names. i think compare/versions flip is  a religious thing ;)
<asac> you cannot say what is better
<bdrung> ok
<asac> bdrung: i am not sure about the .* and )a thing. i see that it might catch more, but does it really make a practical difference?
<asac> the real solution can probably only be implemented if we require targetapps to be build depends or something
<bdrung> yes, but in the current state, its better to catch more than less.
<bdrung> e.g. test it with adblock, without the mod only firefox-3.5 fits
<asac> reed_: mozilla bug 505732 ... who to CC on that one?
<ubottu> Error: Could not parse XML returned by Mozilla: timed out (http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/xml.cgi?id=505732)
 * reed_ looks
<asac> its really annoying for me ;)
<asac> seems it came back by some change in launchpad
<asac> (was gone for a year or so)
<asac> its a bit scary that a website can trigger caret mode
<reed_> asac: it would really help if you could get a testcase
<asac> i know :/
<asac> asked the malone lead
<gnomefreak> not sure if im here or not
<gnomefreak> i have to go and get another pair of temp glasses until mine are done being made
<unggnu> hi, thanks
<unggnu> So what is the reason?
<gnomefreak> unggnu: its ubufox with the gnome deps
<gnomefreak> not so much firefox
<unggnu> yeah, but 3.0 doesn't need all this dependencies
<unggnu> It makes it easy to install it with KDE
<gnomefreak> give me a sec
<unggnu> ok
<unggnu> I think both parts should be sepparated. Just an extra metapackage or something like that
<gnomefreak> ubufox is seperate in karmic
<gnomefreak> ok i lied its apturl that has them
<gnomefreak> http://paste.ubuntu.com/235838/ under apturl you will see 2 gnoe deps they will bring in most of what you are seeing
<gnomefreak> not sure why apturl does that but im guessing kde doesnt have an apturl app
<unggnu> Still 3.0 hasn't this problem
<unggnu> 3.5 has to have an unneded dependency
<unggnu> *not needed
<gnomefreak> ill be back in a few. when asac gets here you can ask him.uhold on they look the same.
<asac> whats the problem?
<asac> hi gnomefreak
<gnomefreak> compare the firefox-3.0 in this link and 3.5 in other link
<gnomefreak> http://paste.ubuntu.com/235839/
<unggnu> gnomefreak: yes, apturl needs to be installed in case of 3.5
<gnomefreak> hi asac
<gnomefreak> unggnu: does for all firefox versions
 * gnomefreak still brbing
<unggnu> here
<unggnu> http://pastebin.ca/1510918
<unggnu> this difference is huge
<reed_> asac: neil just commented on the caret browsing bug
<gnomefreak> unggnu: as i said most of those are from apturl
<gnomefreak> unggnu: gnome-app-install gnome-icon-theme gnome-mime-data gnome-mount are most likey the ones that bring in the rest (or more so)
<gnomefreak> Firefox is a gtk browser dont forget
<gnomefreak> unggnu: are you on Jaunty?
<gnomefreak> incomming.
 * gnomefreak not likeing the way this day is starting maybe i should have coffee
<pennywise> ping fta
<unggnu> gnomefreak: both, jaunty and karmic
<unggnu> gnomefreak: it is a gtk browser but firefox 3.0 too
<gnomefreak> unggnu: yes in jaunty ubufox is a recommend in karmic its a suggestion
<unggnu> If I remember it right the dependencies of 3.0 were cleaned up in Jaunty
<unggnu> gnomefreak: that should be changed again
<unggnu> Firefox runs without ubufox fine
<gnomefreak> asac: did you change deps in jaunty on firefox firefox-3.5?
<gnomefreak> unggnu: yes it does thats one reason we demoted it
<unggnu> no, I mean if you installed firefox in Intrepid you got the gnome packages
<unggnu> but not in Jaunty
<unggnu> the same applies for Karmic but not for firefox-3.5
<unggnu> ATM I am using a local install of Firefox in the user directory because of the dependencies
<unggnu> it also can update itself :)
<asac> unggnu: just use --no-install-recommends
<asac> we dont put anything in depends
<unggnu> Yes, I can but who knows it?
<asac> that is not essential
<unggnu> Why not put it back to recommend?
<asac> unggnu: i already said to kde folks that this is abasically their problem
<asac> unggnu: similar i could ask: who knows that he should install  -gnome-support
<unggnu> asac: just add ubufox to the ubuntu-desktop dependency
<asac> i dont want folks that run firefox-3.5 to get a crippled firefox
<asac> unggnu: well. even -gnome-support should be a recommends
<unggnu> ok
<asac> i think i removed it at some point because of kubuntu complains
<asac> but i am seriously considering to readd that
<unggnu> Doesn't look crippled to me :)
<asac> it lacks a bunch of things
<unggnu> That's what recommends are for ;)
<asac> right
<asac> thats why we have those added as recommends
<unggnu> Btw. when do you switch in Karmic to 3.5?
<asac> if kubuntu has a lack of decent applications they should check if they enable --no-install-recommends
<asac> unggnu: now
<unggnu> Today?
<asac> e.g. in this alpha cycle we transition
<unggnu> ok
<asac> unggnu: xulrunner-1.9.1 was promoted to main
<asac> now we move all rdpeends first
<asac> when tahts finished i will move firefox
<unggnu> ok
<gnomefreak> asac: the firefox-3.5 xul1.9.1 tanstion is done?
<asac> gnomefreak: read again :)
<asac> i didnt talk in the past, did i ;)?
<gnomefreak> ah missed the rdeps part
<gnomefreak> you said was promoted to main
<gnomefreak> but i missed a few days
<unggnu> I just think many people use Firefox even in Kubuntu and it would be easier for them if it wouldn't come with the whole bunch of packages. It seems has to worked in Jaunty or were there many complains?
<unggnu> *without adding special parameters
<unggnu> It is called Shiretoko :-D
<gnomefreak> it will be called tha tin jaunty it will re name in karmic
<Timmy2Tall> hey gnomefreak
<gnomefreak> Timmy2Tall: what is your ff question and stick with only ff questions
<Timmy2Tall> my ff question is what does ffstand for?
<gnomefreak> Timmy2Tall: dont start with me, im alot tougher than those ops you spoke to
<gnomefreak> ff == firefox
<Timmy2Tall> how do you create new file folders in the Bookmarks of Mozilla Firefox 3
<gnomefreak> Timmy2Tall: look in organize bookmarks. this channel isnt a way around your mute in #ubuntu
<Timmy2Tall> Can i have both enternet explorer 7 and firefox on the my pc?
<unggnu> gnomefreak: asac: Thanks for your support. Ciao.
<gnomefreak> Timmy2Tall: that is not a firefox related question and you will be banned form here not muted if you keep up. I saw what you said when you stated you are looking for trouble. dont forget "we see all"
<gnomefreak> unggnu: np
<Timmy2Tall> Alright so what channel do i go to, to get around my mute in #ubuntu?
<asac> Timmy2Tall: you were muted for a reason most likely
<asac> think about it ... and improve your behaviour ;)
<Timmy2Tall> Alright asac. Ty.
<gnomefreak> asac: hes trolling
<Timmy2Tall> I'm not a troll..
<Timmy2Tall> WHy do you keep calling me that.
<gnomefreak> Timmy2Tall: the AT&T question? i didnt keep calling you that i said it just this once
<asac> Timmy2Tall: sure. i dont think you intentionally troll, but something in your behaviour probably made others believe you are
<asac> Timmy2Tall: try to reflect and improve it ;)
<gnomefreak> mytle was calling you that
<Timmy2Tall> Fine. ty. I'll Improve my behaviour. You all have a nice night/day.
<asac> thanks ... u2
<gnomefreak> Timmy2Tall: the reason for these thoughts. [13:35] < Timmy2Tall> Oh i'm looking for  trouble!
<gnomefreak> asac: thansk saves me a ban but he said the same thing in -ops and still kept going
<gnomefreak> asac: is that the Psddy that is normally here?
<asac> gnomefreak: why did he come here then?
<asac> e.g. why do you direct trolls to this channel :)
<gnomefreak> asac: i didnt direct him here i asked him to walk away from PC and try again later. hes nomrally good but hes creepy out a few women ops
<gnomefreak> the other guy was my fault before i saw him being "bad"
<asac> who is the "other" guy?
<asac> who is the "good" and who the "bad"?
<gnomefreak> everyone is bad today it seems. the other guy was the one that you talked into leaving :)
<gnomefreak> there is something in the water today
<asac> what could that be
<asac> gnomefreak: when are you leaving for your surgery thing?
<gnomefreak> not sure but since ive been here 3 people have been banned thats more than normal
<gnomefreak> i had surgery monday i just need to find glasses until mine are ready. im using a $1.00 pair and they suck for reading
<gnomefreak> now he PMs me. he really really needs to think before he says anything
<asac> gnomefreak: oh yeah. so you are done with all surgeris for now?
<asac> good to hear
<asac> gnomefreak: irssi has a good feature caled "ignore" ;)
<gnomefreak> asac: for now. we are going to talk about the first one a little more i may need to go back for that if we cant fix it at office. i see a black line (the edge of lense that brain should ignore so i dont see it but its not)
<gnomefreak> being an op means i cant use "ignore"
<asac> gnomefreak: why? i mean you mute him. then you can ignore him until the mute is raised
<asac> lifted i mean
<asac> same for ban
<asac> just ignore ;)
<asac> even if you are an ops
<gnomefreak> asac: we muted him in the channel only
<gnomefreak> we need to be ready for him to protest the mute/ban/remove/ect..
<asac> if he starts to pm ... directly go to ban
<asac> ;)
<asac> yeah well. you probalby know better what has to be done
<gnomefreak> i brought it up for vote on banning him after the wine bs in -devel
<asac> its just that a mute isnt that bad and if they bitch around because of that and can't wait like a few hours
<asac> they are worth banning
<asac> that would be my rule ;)
<gnomefreak> if i get a good vote freenode would be next step if he keeps pm'ing people
<asac> imo there is no need to allow folks to complain about mutes ... just about bans. complaining about mutes should be considered reason to ban
 * gnomefreak agrees
<asac> at best include that in the "mute" message he gets
<gnomefreak> we are waiting to see how he acts in -uk atm
<gnomefreak> asac: any chance you can commment on the google search bug? off hand dont remember # but he moved to -devel-discuess list
<gnomefreak> I already explained very
<gnomefreak> well that the object of the question is not the multi-search but the
<gnomefreak> default search page
<gnomefreak> talking about your blog
<Timmy2Tall> I just downloaded Firefox Version 3.5 today. How come I can't right click on a link and choose the option to open it into a new tab anymore? I was able to do that with my previous version of Firefox. Am I doing something wrong? How can I make it work this way? Or, is it just not possible in Version 3.5?
<gnomefreak> it works fine here. try installing firefox-3.5-gnome-suport
<gnomefreak> firefox-3.5-gnome-support
<fta> hi
<gnomefreak> fta: hi
<gnomefreak> asac: the bug that Vincenzo filed
<Timmy2Tall> ty. also would getting new add ons in the menu section solve this at all?
<gnomefreak> Timmy2Tall: what do you mean? add-ons in menu
<Timmy2Tall> Like Toolbars, themes and search providers that help perform common tasks.
<gnomefreak> Timmy2Tall: you can add them they will show in ubufox however know that the more you add the more problems you are likely to have and makes it harder for us to support it.
<Timmy2Tall> alright. ty
<Timmy2Tall> One last question.
<gnomefreak> ?
<Timmy2Tall> I am seeking a easy to maintain and more importantly *working* way to pre-fetch images, so the pages I develop load smoothly without seeing the images kick in flicker as they usually do. Important - I need this to work on Internet Explorer 6.0+ and FireFox. I am presently using at the head of the page, pic100= new Image; pic100.src="./imageme.gif"; However, it doesn't seem to work on FireFox at all. I've tried diffe
<gnomefreak> bug 385325
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 385325 in thunderbird "[armel] thunderbird-bin crashed with SIGSEGVI" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/385325
<gnomefreak> bug 322806
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 322806 in inkscape "UI preference for selecting icon themes" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/322806
<gnomefreak> Timmy2Tall: not sure does it work in IE?
<Timmy2Tall> No not 6.0+
<Timmy2Tall> I'm thinking i need to find javascript image preload scripts but not sure
<Timmy2Tall> Hold up im gonna try to download something i'll brb
<gnomefreak> asac: either of those 2 arm patches do i need for sunbird? bz322806_arm-vfp-2538:3f78d5e894bc bz339782_cvs_xptcinvoke_arm_backport_1.13.patch. im not sure what debbie meant in a bug reply but sunbird does build on arm. just not sure if its still crashing for her
<asac> gnomefreak: right. i am supposed to answer his mail to mailing list i think
<asac> gnomefreak: you need all from tbird. also we need to find a way to make it compile with gcc 4.4 now
<asac> but you dont have to care for that
<asac> because we need to fix it in tbird too
<gnomefreak> sunbird compiles with defualt gcc atm
<asac> gnomefreak: yes. but that would not work on armel
<asac> which is why we need to develop a new patch (not you and probably not me)
<gnomefreak> oh damn thats right.
<asac> have to find someone from mobile team to do it .- though i have finally gotten access to a arm porter machine
<gnomefreak> ok in a week or 2 when i get my real glasses i will check back on that if i remember.
<fta> asac, http://paste.ubuntu.com/235912/ \o/
<asac> thats cool
<fta> but it's 3~4 times slower to produce the debs
<asac> what are you doing?
<fta> lzma
<asac> ah.
<asac> which unfortunately only helps for archives ;)
<asac> not for livecd
<fta> ?
<asac> but we are by no way there yet ;) ... so its great imo
<asac> fta: lzma does not help us on livecd to get more space because we cannot lzma compress there.
<fta> i have a few other ideas to experiment with
<asac> i don thtink the .deb size is the problem (maybe just use lzma for the testsuite because thats what probably is hurting most)
<pennywise> fta: is there an ETA for thunderbird-3.0b3 in jaunty?
<asac> the orig is ...
<gnomefreak> in jaunty?
<asac> we need to strip stuff further there. and for the initial upload to archive maybe remove the testsuite
<gnomefreak> tbird-3 wont got o jaunty
<asac> so archive admins dont run away screaming because of the huge size
<asac> (psychological effect)
<pennywise> i meant the ppa-deb
<gnomefreak> 3.0~b4~hg20090728r3165+nobinonly-0ubuntu1~umd1 should be in PPA
<gnomefreak> that pre b4
<pennywise> that's the daily, isn't it?
<gnomefreak> pennywise: yes
<asac> fta: do you think we want to do milestones with a bot or manually for now?
<asac> if its not a bot task for now i would just create a ppa somewhere now and push the ffox/tbird milestones there
<gnomefreak> the bot doesnt test so other than less releases you still have to saftey in it (however PPA aare not meant to be safe
<gnomefreak> )
<asac> gnomefreak: ew want to provide a milestone ppa somewhere ... that should be better for most than the -daily
<asac> thats what i just asked fta about
<asac> if we want to run it with bot or do it manually for the time being
<asac> fta: oh. also we have to talk about what happens with the dailies when i start making xul 1.9.1/ffxo 3.5 the default
<gnomefreak> we talked about that a while ago for firefox-3.5 for hardy/intrepid
<fta> i would prefer a bot as it will be automatic, but it means a reliable source of tags
<asac> fta: i guess we need a jaunty.head and a .head
<asac> fta: right. but do you have time to work on that now? we could start doing it manually for now because lots of folks want that
<asac> and then move to bot if you get time to work on that
<fta> not before next week for me
<asac> fta: maybe we can maintain a list of milestones on our own? in that way we can just add a release tag ... or beta tag etc. when we want it rather than have all tags and find a smart algorithm to see if sometihng is a tag that is worth inclusion
<asac> fta: like the DEPS file chromium has: e.g. a list of packages -> milestones
<asac> err packages -> current_topmost milestone
<fta> but then it's manual again
<asac> ppa -> package -> topmost milestone or head tag
<asac> fta: its a manual sign off ... not a manual upload
<asac> daily -> firefox -> HEAD
<asac> milestone -> firefox -> RELEASE3_0_5
<asac> we can think about it a bit. i just that as the requirements for stability raises (like milestone ppa is supposed to be more stable than daily), a bit more manual action might be justified
<asac> or we say we  have a ppa with auto milestone uploads (using some smart grep or something to only get the tags we want)
<asac> and a stable milestone ppa where the packages are pocket copied after they have baked for a few days
<asac> anyway. all automatic also sounds sexy obviously ;) ... no need for a mini release manager at least
<asac> fta: what do you think about the jaunty.head vs. .head thing?
<asac> otherwise we would need to do the full xul 1.9.1 transition in the ppa ... unless i am mistaken
<asac> hmm... let me think about it a bit ;)
<gnomefreak> ok done for the day.
<eagles0513875> hey guys
<asac> hey
<pace_t_zulu> fta how come you don't have a "--builder='dpkg-buildpackage -rfakeroot -k${GPGKEY}'" in your bdm bazaar alias?
<fta> i don't?
<fta> pace_t_zulu, http://paste.ubuntu.com/236028/ ?
<pace_t_zulu> fta: yes... for the bdm alias
<pace_t_zulu> fta: i replaced B6EE20E8 with ${GPGKEY}
<fta> oh, it's not needed for bdm, no need to sign the binary locally, they are not meant to be pushed anywhere
<fta> binarIES
<pace_t_zulu> fta, thanks
<fta> asac, http://svn.mozilla.org/projects/webrunner/trunk/confvars.sh still 0.9.9
<fta> asac, http://code.google.com/p/chromium/issues/detail?id=17997
<fta> so we now have a dedicated bug for the system v8 regression
<pace_t_zulu> hey asac and fta, i see you guys use ~svn%dater%revision for versioning svn based packages... what do you use for git? because the hashes aren't sequential iirc
<ripps> pace_t_zulu: I pull the date of the last commit into the version string for my git packages. The only problem is that it generally only safe to do a ppa update once a day, but it works fine with the gmpc-trunk ppa
<pace_t_zulu> yeah rips i have ~git${HASH}x${DATE} ... where ${DATE} is 20090729
<pace_t_zulu> ripps^
<asac> pace_t_zulu: i think our bot also guesses the dat somehow
<asac> and adds the commit it at the end
<pace_t_zulu> asac: what does it look like?
<pace_t_zulu> asac: for example i have "
<pace_t_zulu> 0.0.3~git65f7bc7x20090717
<fta> no, the date must be 1st
<fta> hashes are not sortable
<pace_t_zulu> fta ty
<fta> pace_t_zulu, if possible, use the upstream date (extracted from git logs somehow), not localtime
<pace_t_zulu> fta: yes... now it is 0.0.3~git20090717x65f7bc7
<fta> lgtm
<pace_t_zulu> fta: here's how i get the date: GIT_DATE = $(shell cd $(TMP_DIR)/src && git rev-list --max-count=1 --date=short --format=%ad HEAD | tail -1 | tr -d "-")
<asac> what someone from debian told me was that we should use git-describe
<asac> e.g. that thats best practice ... though i think you need at least one tag in the tree for that
<pace_t_zulu> asac: ok... not tags in this tree yet
<pace_t_zulu> asac: for now i will use the current method... it is a very young project... but i will keep that in mind
<asac> yeah. i havent tried git describe
<asac> but it sounded reasonable
<pace_t_zulu> asac: thanks for sharing though
<fta> pace_t_zulu, which project is that?
<pace_t_zulu> fta: libposix ... completely unrelated here
<pace_t_zulu> i hope my questions were not out of line then
<fta> a new libc?
<pace_t_zulu> fta yes
<pace_t_zulu> i realilze it seems pointless.. more of an academic exercise than anything
<pace_t_zulu> fta where is the v8 regression bug?
<fta> http://code.google.com/p/chromium/issues/detail?id=17997
<pace_t_zulu> fta: so this is a issue that arises out of sandboxing?
<fta> pace_t_zulu, no, it appeared with system v8, but it's a combination of both
<pace_t_zulu> fta: well it wouldn't necessarily exist if chromium weren't sandboxing
<fta> yes, but sandboxing is good for us
<fta> better than system libs i would say ;) even if it displeases asac
<pace_t_zulu> fta: i understand why we sandbox... just trying to understand the nature of the bug
<BUGabundo> hey guys
<pace_t_zulu> fta: does each sandbox get it's own system lib? sandboxes aren't sharing system libs are they?
<pace_t_zulu> hey BUGabundo
<fta> BUGabundo, is there a way to increase the font size in notifications? it's too small for me
<BUGabundo> fta: No
<BUGabundo> a big N O
<fta> pace_t_zulu, http://dev.chromium.org/developers/design-documents/sandbox
<BUGabundo> [still] no settings for OSD
<BUGabundo> one full cicle after release :(
<fta> pace_t_zulu, and http://code.google.com/p/chromium/wiki/LinuxSUIDSandbox
<fta> BUGabundo, then that's bad, is there a bug?
<BUGabundo> think so
<BUGabundo> let me ask on p1
<BUGabundo> +1
<pace_t_zulu> fta thank you
<pace_t_zulu> fta: i
<pace_t_zulu> 'll read those
<BUGabundo> fta: nothing so far
<fta> pace_t_zulu, this sandbox will disappear at some point, in favor of seccomp
<BUGabundo> fta:  bug 393516
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 393516 in notify-osd "The font of trunk notify-osd is way too small" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/393516
<BUGabundo> who is your friend now?
<BUGabundo> now tell me my "updates" are just noise :)))
<fta> lol
<pace_t_zulu> fta, so is this bug likely to be resolved by the move to seccomp?
<fta> i don't know
<BUGabundo> I love you too fta :D
<fta> BUGabundo, http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-desktop/notify-osd/ubuntu/annotate/head%3A/src/defaults.c#L133
<BUGabundo> heh
<fta> asac, i'm out of ideas for ia32-libs. trying a last time with all the updated package, but without the newly added libgail and gvfs
<pace_t_zulu> asac and fta i see gnome-power-manager is versioned like this: gnome-power-manager (2.27.2+git20090729-0ubuntu2)
<micahg1> asac: is TB3 going to be thunderbird or thunderbird-3.0 when it's released?
<fta> pace_t_zulu, well, it all depends if your project is likely to have many commits per day, without a revid of some kind, you can't know what you're building as there's no reverse matching
<pace_t_zulu> fta: yea... i suppose that is a problem with git hashes... there is no way to identify which hash came first... right?
<pace_t_zulu> micahg: wouldn't thunderbird be a metapackage that points to thunderbird-3.0 ?
<fta> pace_t_zulu, for apt/dpkg, you need sortable versions, but git doesn't provide any, hence the date, but date is not enough, hence date+hash, and if you produce 2 versions the same day, you're out of luck
<pace_t_zulu> fta, would you identify that as a major flaw in git's versioning system?
<fta> well no, it's not meant to be used that way, but for us, it's really an unfortunate choice
<micahg> pace_t_zulu: that's what I need asac to confirm ;)
<pace_t_zulu> fta: fair enough... do you see an upside to using the hashes that i'm missing?
<fta> if you want to be able to fetch the sources just based on a version, keep the hash somewhere, that's the only way
<asac> micahg: not yet defined
<asac> i would think we don't version it, unless there is a reason for users to not upgrade and we can provide security somehow
<pace_t_zulu> asac and fta what about using the unix epoch on git revs
<pace_t_zulu> ?
<micahg> asac: I agree, that would be best
<fta> asac, :( NPP_New() wait for reply: Connection closed
<pace_t_zulu> fta: do you see anything wrong with using a unix epoch rather than YYYYMMDD ?
<pace_t_zulu> fta: for git commits
<fta> not readable by users. the good thing with dates is that users can see at a glance how fresh the package is
<fta> imho, a date is better than a digit, unix time or whatever
<fta> pace_t_zulu, ^^
<pace_t_zulu> fta: the nice thing about a unix epoch is it is more sortable than a date (for multiple commits on one day) ... i could stick the hash on the end
<pace_t_zulu> fta, thanks for the input ;)
<fta> in ff3.0, i used YYYYMMDDtHHMM because cvs has nothing else, and ff could have hundreds of commits per day
<pace_t_zulu> fta: did you use UTC?
<asac> yeah nspluginwrapper definitly needs something
<fta> asac, https://edge.launchpad.net/~fta/+archive/sandbox
<fta> asac, the same as before except no gvfs and libgail-common
<asac> yeah
<asac> i think we definitly need to fix nspluginwrapper build using system libs
<asac> but i had that and it still didnt solve the problem
<asac> maybe i should try to update the in-source gtk glue thing or something
<asac> fta: do you know if we had a build failure due to patch diverging for a small package recently?
<asac> like something i could use to teach how our branches work tomorrow morning in training session?
<fta> v8
<fta> but not a good example
<fta> esp the way i fixed it ;P
<asac> hehe
<asac> well. its also an aspect actually
<asac> let me add that
<asac> *avoid patches that cause pain* ;)
<fta> did you see how i fixed it?
<asac> sure
<asac> sedding. for me the file touched didnt look really unstable. but probably i guessed that wrong ;)
<fta> in the context, you have the three digit version, it's very likely to break
<asac> you should only use one
<asac> the soname doesnt have the other digits usually
<fta> eh?
<fta> i mean, the context of your original patch
<fta> there was:
<fta> - #define MINOR_VERSION     2
<fta> - #define BUILD_NUMBER      14
<fta> - #define PATCH_LEVEL       6
<fta> those lines will change quite often
<asac> ah ;)
<asac> ok
<asac> yeah
<asac> i had a blind spot there I agree
<fta> that's why it failed today btw
<asac> fta: thought you already dfixed it
<fta> i did today, but i told you the day you committed your patch
<asac> fta: you added the sedding like yesterday
<asac> at least i saw a mail about that commit
<fta> hm, probably
<asac> so it failed yesterday
<asac> i will use it as an example
<asac> i actually have no clue how much folks tomorrow know
<asac> and what they expect. pretty hard to prepare something
<fta> #  chromium-browser_3.0.196.0~svn20090729r21952-0ubuntu1~ucd2_amd64.deb  (9.7 MiB)
<fta> # chromium-browser_3.0.196.0~svn20090729r21952-0ubuntu1~ucd2_i386.deb (9.7 MiB)
<fta> # chromium-browser_3.0.196.0~svn20090729r21952-0ubuntu1~ucd2_lpia.deb (8.4 MiB)
<fta> \o/
<asac> neat
<fta> i wonder why lpia is always smaller
<fta> #  chromium-testsuite_3.0.196.0~svn20090729r21952-0ubuntu1~ucd2_amd64.deb  (34.3 MiB)
<fta> # chromium-testsuite_3.0.196.0~svn20090729r21952-0ubuntu1~ucd2_i386.deb (30.7 MiB)
<fta> # chromium-testsuite_3.0.196.0~svn20090729r21952-0ubuntu1~ucd2_lpia.deb (25.0 MiB)
<asac> fta: did you drop the complete patch?
<fta> nope
<asac> ok
<asac> chromium-v8-1.2.14~svn20090723r2530.orig/SConstruct is needed
<asac> actually should be fixed to use the SONAME as target file
<asac> but that wasnt trivial on first glance ;)
<asac> also not sure how to add the link creation in scons properly
<asac> fta: look at this: http://pastebin.com/f17d8e948 ;)
<asac> so after putting much love into those fine grained cleanup code i foudn that bubbles are never freed ;)
<asac> which is what you see in the third hunk of <src/stack.c
<asac> fta: http://paste.ubuntu.com/236187/
<asac> fta: http://paste.ubuntu.com/236190/ ... anything else ?
<asac> oh i will explain changelog and release commits ;)
<asac> for "team" ;)
<fta> nice
<asac> great. now launchpad is down ;)
<asac> session is at crayz 6 am tomorrow :)
<asac> i somehow feel i wont be there ;)
<asac> 6am UTC :-P
<asac> but still hard for me
<asac> good sign is that its not like last time where someone pinged me 10 minutes after my session started and i had no clue at all ;)
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2009-07-30
<LLStarks> hey asac
<LLStarks> or is it asac_
<LLStarks> ?
<asac> fta: http://paste.ubuntu.com/236209/
<asac> LLStarks: its me
<asac> but i have to throw myself in the bed soon ;)
<LLStarks> asac, is autocomplete acting up for you?
<LLStarks> https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=507269
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 507269 in Location Bar and Autocomplete "Address bar autocomplete doesn't always work" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<LLStarks> also, when will firefox-3.6 be distro package on launchpad?
<asac> LLStarks: can you give detailed instructions? e.g. how you trigger autocomplete etc.
<fta> asac, l35=l97
<LLStarks> i have no idea how i trigger it
<asac> fta: oh yeah. the team section at bottom is removed ;)
<asac> thx
<asac> i thought it was better to start with simple stuff like team and toools ;)
<asac> good thing its more or less an open end session ;)
<asac> so if you wake up and feel like jumping in at 9 or 9:30 i might still be acting ;)
<asac> ok with team at bottom removed: http://paste.ubuntu.com/236213/
<fta> i'm at work at that time
<asac> that makes sense ;)
 * asac is curious who will show up that early ... australians? asians? early-birds?
<fta> no one?
<asac> i just can hope that whatever set it is,its at least with me ;)
<asac> i would hope not :)
<asac> LLStarks: usuually we push things in repo on late alphas or early betas
<asac> for first time
<fta> lzma is good for the size, but the build time jumped to almost 3h
<asac> i dont think thats worth it now
<asac> chromium is alredy heavy enough
<asac> it for now ;)
<fta> heavy? you mean slow to build or heavy debs?
<asac> slow to build
<asac> currenlty PPA cycles seem to be more precious than space ;)
<asac> at least we seem to be ok with the current quota (also not much room of course)
<asac> damn. i uploaded nss jaunty to intrepid in ppa :(
<asac> now the ppa is lost
<fta> lol, with 40GB of quota, that's enough..  even if every few days, i reach 38GB
<asac> still it works for the current approach :)
<asac> have you seen this notify-osd patch from above?
<LLStarks> mark better demand delta debs for lucky liger.
<asac> i cant parse that to be honest ;)
<asac> but its late
<LLStarks> or courgette
<asac> i think the mozillateam is the wrong group to fix debs to use courgette ;)
<fta> asac, http://paste.ubuntu.com/236226/
<fta> asac, so your patch could be much simpler
<asac> fta: you mean because it unrefs?
<BUGabundo> hey guys
<asac> fta: not sure what you mean. the patch definitly could make things much simpler, but i dont think the patch can be made much simpler. i do the check for the reference counting of surfaces because of the data thing that the client has to take care on its own
<fta> asac, no, your if (ptr != NULL) destroy(ptr);
<asac> ok
<fta> just call destroy
<asac> yeah that could be
<asac> it was not specified in api doc
<fta> that's why i fetched the sources
<asac> yeah. but i am not sure one should rely on undocumented api behaviour
<asac> thats why i usually dont look at sources ;)
<asac> but i will think about it... maybe there is some general sectio nthat says that all destroys in cairo are NULL safe
<fta> cairo does ref counting, so that should be pretty robust
<fta> otherwise, we'll see a lot of crashes everwhere in gnome
<asac> fta: you say alot of things in gnome call _destroy with NULL ?
<asac> not sure why refcounting means that something is NULL safe ;)
<asac> anyway. there ar emore memory issues left. at least i am down from 100 Megabyte in 20 minutes using special testcase to 1.4 m ;)
<fta> that's the basis of refcounting, don't crash ;)
<asac> well. not on NULL
<asac> the idea of refconuting is that you can unref it ... but not that you can unref something that doesnt exist
<asac> of course its there to prevent doublt free situations... but you rarely call something with NULL and ge ta double free
<asac> rarely == never ;)
<asac> either its graceful or it crashes
<asac> good. nss bits are in the ppa ... so i can sleep  ;) cu 'morrow
<fta> 'night
<BUGabundo> night
<BUGabundo> I'm going to
<BUGabundo> still need to make chromium work on debian
<BUGabundo> darn lib32-gtk
<fta> rebuild it
<fta> oh, lol, more ia32 issues
<fta> BUGabundo, i will soon experiment with native x64
<fta> it's getting closer
<BUGabundo> YAY
<fta> asac, http://groups.google.com/group/chromium-dev/browse_thread/thread/3fbd367ac70f6232
<micahg> asac: I would normally show up for that time period as it's 1AM for me :)
<micahg> I won't be there tonight though...
<micahg> I'll check the logs over the weekend though
<micahg> I wish I could make it
<asac> fta_: annoying form thing ... posted two messags. they dont show up
<asac> fta_: if you could point them to my issue, that would be great: http://code.google.com/p/v8/issues/detail?id=411
<asac> http://groups.google.com/group/chromium-dev/browse_thread/thread/3fbd367ac70f6232
<asac> pinged evmar directly
<asac> anyone with hardy/intrepid/jaunty here ;)?
<e-jat> :)
<asac> so i will probably not so another training session at 6 UTC)
<e-jat> :( i miss the training ..
<andv> asac, which training session?
<gnomefreak> asac: did devicekit-power replace devicekit?
<gnomefreak> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<asac> gnomefreak: dont know. but sounds reasonable
<asac> at least devicekit is dead
<gnomefreak> ah
<gnomefreak> asac: thanks
<gnomefreak> asac: my feelings aside im getting the hint that multisearch shyould be removed. 2 more bugs reported today on it.
<gnomefreak> - Drop devicekit dependency.
<gnomefreak>     - Add Conflicts to devicekit.
<gnomefreak> that explains that
<gnomefreak> ill be back in a few
<asac> gnomefreak: we will remove multisearch for alpha4
<asac> that was communicated, wasnt it?
<asac> i will check if we can remove it in a week or so. i guess we have want we wanted by then
<asac> gnomefreak: please use "multisearch" tag for those bugs. thanks!
<gnomefreak> asac: they were duplicates of the 2 main bugs we have
<gnomefreak> asac: i will check to make sure they are tagged
<gnomefreak> asac: yep both are tagged already
<gnomefreak> my Lp script isnt working :(
<gnomefreak> bdmurray: as i recall you are the author of the LP greasemonkey script (from PPA) if so it seems i lost the reply choices
<gnomefreak> firefox-lp-improvements is the name of it
<gnomefreak> asac: it doesnt seem you commented about removing it on either bug. Can you please comment about it either on your blog or on the 2 bugs bug 403246 bug 402767. if on blog let me know i will comment ont he bugs linking them to your blog. blog im talking about is at: http://www.asoftsite.org/s9y/archives/162-What-is-this-Multisearch-thing-in-my-Firefox-about.html
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 403246 in firefox-3.5 "multisearch - please restore old NEWTAB" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/403246
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 402767 in firefox-3.5 "multisearch add on blocks the functionality of firefox location bar" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/402767
<mac_v> guys...In karmic, why is the right-click google search always searching in the Ubuntu start page?
<mac_v> I removed ubufox but still it is stuck with the start page :(
<mac_v> searching from the searchbox searches in the google.com/firefox , but the right click select always uses ubuntu start page [both in 3.0 &3.5]
<mac_v> fta_: asac gnomefreak : is this a known issue or should i open a separate bug^ ?
<gnomefreak> mac_v: yes for now disable ubufox should help it
<mac_v> gnomefreak: nope , doesnt do it :( , i removed ubufox , but still only start page
<gnomefreak> start page == your home page or ubuntu search page
<mac_v> ubuntu start page
<gnomefreak> mac_v: link?
<asac> gnomefreak: ubufox has nothing to do with it
<asac> multisearch ;)
<asac> is it
<mac_v> gnomefreak: what link? i'm confused
<gnomefreak> asac: removing ubufox helps some of them. but yes i know multisearch is the problem
<mac_v> http://www.google.com/cse?q=
<asac> gnomefreak: please dont tell anyone to disable ubufox
<mac_v> lol
<asac> gnomefreak: for the search issue. thats a wrong thing and spreads around and everyone drops ubufox ;)
<gnomefreak> asac: you started that not me
<asac> i started it?
<asac> i said: disable multsearch ;)
<asac> not ubufox
<mac_v> guys... gus...
<mac_v> guys... how do i solve this? ;p
<gnomefreak> asac: ah. thats it :(
<asac> mac_v: what is right click google search ... i dont know that
<gnomefreak> mac_v: try disabling multisearch :)
<asac> ack ;)
<gnomefreak> http://www.google.com/cse?q=fun&ie=utf-8&cx=partner-pub-2070091971271392:hsw1kx-3zxg&sa=Search
<gnomefreak> you can also check the button that says web search
<mac_v> asac: select text and right-click , you have the search option ... i was mentioning that
<gnomefreak> at the top of that page but not sure if that is once or once for each search
<mac_v> gnomefreak: i tried checking the websearch button , no go for me
<gnomefreak> mac_v: disable multisearch extension
<gnomefreak> asac: there are 4 or 5 arm patches?
<asac> mac_v: yeah disable multisearch then
<gnomefreak> there is 18_arm 38_arm bz339782_cvs and bzr 322806_
<gnomefreak> i had 3 of them already
<gnomefreak> so i feel im missing one
<mac_v> hehe... so long i was wondering what was multi-search extension.... just now checked ... that bugger has sneaked in ;p
<asac> mac_v: also file a bug about "right click search going to custome search" ... and tag it multisearch please
<asac> thx
<mac_v> yeah disabling it solves the problem
<mac_v> asac: ok... but how did that extension get added?
<gnomefreak> hmm that seems those are the only ones. at least the 2 bzr were added
<asac> !multisearch
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about multisearch
<asac> !multisearch is http://www.asoftsite.org/s9y/archives/162-What-is-this-Multisearch-thing-in-my-Firefox-about.html
<asac> 15:44 [freenode] [ubottu(n=supybot@ubuntu/bot/ubottu)] Your edit request has been forwarded to #ubuntu-ops.  Thank you for your attention to detail
<asac> sigh ... too bad that they dumped me from the ops list
<gnomefreak> i got it
<gnomefreak> !multisearch is <reply> http://www.asoftsite.org/s9y/archives/162-What-is-this-Multisearch-thing-in-my-Firefox-about.html
<ubottu> I'll remember that, gnomefreak
<gnomefreak> :)
<asac> sure. but i am 100% sure it worked for me a while ago ;)
<mac_v> lol
<gnomefreak> asac: you have to be loggede in to bot to add
<gnomefreak> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<gnomefreak> asac: try that
<asac> @login
<ubottu> Error: Your hostmask doesn't match or your password is wrong.
<asac> @me
<asac> @whoami
<asac> !whoami
<ubottu> use @whoami
<asac> you dont rock ubottu
<asac> gnomefreak: we already had that a few days ago. i am not in the list anymore i am sure
<gnomefreak> asac: i am working on it
<asac> dont bother to add me again ;) ... just curious when i got removed
<gnomefreak> me too
<gnomefreak> !snack
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about snack
<gnomefreak> !treat
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about treat
<gnomefreak> damnit
<gnomefreak> !good
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<asac> !snack is <reply> not something to drink
<gnomefreak> :(
<asac> hehe
<gnomefreak> no there is one already
<gnomefreak> gedit is crashing damnit
<gnomefreak> gedit patches/series
<gnomefreak> Segmentation fault (core dumped)
<mac_v> asac: done ... Bug #406893
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 406893 in firefox-3.5 "Right-click search goes to custom search" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/406893
<asac> thx
<bdrung_> asac: you wanted a correct version comparison. here you have it: http://paste.ubuntu.com/236641/
<gnomefreak> ok arm patches are added :)
<bdrung_> asac: the only problem is, that you need all packages installed (e.g. firefox-3.0, firefox-3.5, thunderbird, prism, ...)
<asac> bdrung_: please a diff ;)
<asac> bdrung_: yeah. but you need those installed then ... i am not sure if we really want it
<bdrung_> asac: http://paste.ubuntu.com/236644/
<bdrung_> asac: or would it be enough if you strip the upstream version out of the debian package version?
<asac> bdrung_: we could say that apps should add a custom header to the binary packages control file
<asac> like: Xb-Moz-App-Version: ${xulapp:version}
<asac> however, i am currently not sure if we can have access to that on the builders
<bdrung_> asac: how do access those information in the terminal?
<asac> bdrung_: check apt-cache show mozilla-plugin-gnash | grep Npp-
<asac> those are custom headers that are in control like: Xb-Npp-....
<bdrung_> asac: i read your classroom session and stumbled upon the xulrunner dependency checks. e.g. "shell pkg-config --exists 'cairo >= 1.5.8'; a=$$?; if test $$a != 1; then echo 1; fi"
<bdrung_> asac: you can simplify this or do you really want to check _exactly_ the result version != 1?
<gnomefreak> now it no longer crashes
<bdrung_> asac: "shell pkg-config --exists 'cairo >= 1.5.8' && echo 1" should do the same. the second command is only run, if the first exits with 0.
<asac> bdrung_: yeah i know.
<asac> bdrung_: i am not sure when we did it ;)
<asac> i usually dont care for working code :)
<asac> feel free to suggest improvements
<asac> at best by suggesting merges ... lol...
<asac> yeah this training session was a bit odd. noone really replied so i think they expected something completely different and ran away
<bdrung_> asac: oh, i wanted to only create a patch file :) (so i don't have to write a changelog entry)
<bdrung_> asac: or they had to go to university to write an exam.
<asac> bdrung_: whatever you prefer. but i assure you that you will love bzr if you actually give it a chance ;)
<asac> bdrung_: yeah. actually the time was more for eastern europe/asian/australian folks
<bdrung_> asac: i like bzr, but not love it. :)
<asac> but afaik free software isnt that popular
<asac> bdrung_: that whould be good enough to use it :)
<asac> should
<asac> TomJaeger: hi
<TomJaeger> hi
<asac> TomJaeger: so seems xserver 1.7 is at risk
<bdrung_> asac: my preference would be a combinition of git and bzr
<TomJaeger> asac, yup
<asac> bdrung_: for our purposed bzr is pretty perfect
<bdrung_> but slow
<asac> bdrung_: nowadays?
<bdrung_> asac: yes
<asac> bdrung_: for me it feels pretty snappy nowadays ;)
<asac> at least similar to hg
<bdrung_> asac: git feels faster.
<asac> and the difference really isnt significant to git for everything but the biggest source tres
<asac> bdrung_: i think your current perception is still biased from past experiences ;)
<bdrung_> asac: gitweb is better.
<asac> thats a fair point
<asac> and i kick folks everytime i see it
<asac> see them
<bdrung_> but the big problem of git is, that is complex and some command are really weird
<asac> but imo git web doesnt outweight the brain-pain that git comes with
<asac> right. i dont think its worth for packaging. really
<asac> its completely over engineered for that purpose
<asac> its for a huge development project with centralize main tree ;)
<bdrung_> :)
<bdrung_> asac: and for ugly packages like eclipse
<asac> packages that need git do something wrong i am sure ;)
<bdrung_> asac: for the speed: bzr pull in mozilla-devscripts need 4 secs (with no changes)
<asac> oh wait. eclipse package is dead
<asac> bdrung_: because you go through ssh?
<gnomefreak> kernel uses git IIRC
<asac> try how quick the http: thing is
<asac> bdrung_: if you use lp:~.... it tries ssh first i think
<bdrung_> asac: bzr+ssh
<asac> yes
<bdrung_> asac: but with http i cannot push, right?
<asac> bdrung_: you can have http for pull and ssh for push
<gnomefreak> bdrung_: https you can
<gnomefreak> its slower by a little bit
<bdrung_> gnomefreak: that's what asac was referring to (its for a huge development project with centralize main tree)
<asac> gnomefreak: no you cannot push
<gnomefreak> asac: i thought i did
<asac> bdrung_: for me pull taking 4 seconds is completely acceptable. you dont run pull like twenty times in a row ;)
<asac> anyway ;)
<bdrung_> asac: i have a script which updates all my repos
<gnomefreak> apport isnt working in Kamric
<asac> bdrung_: yeaah. then pull through https ... just tried takes about 1-2 seconds
<gnomefreak> any idea on how to report a crash using apport?
<asac> bdrung_: bzr pull --remember https://code.launchpad.net/~mozillateam/mozilla-devscripts/mozilla-devscripts
<gnomefreak> asac: example i used bzr push sftp://bazaar.launchpad.net/~gnomefreak/firefox/firefox.dev
<asac> gnomefreak: you shouldnt use sftp
<asac> thats rally old and slow
<gnomefreak> asac: shouldnt but had to with firefox
<asac> gnomefreak: use lp:~gnomefreak ...
<gnomefreak> asac: i couldnt it would stall out every time push or pull using lp~*
<bdrung_> asac: http needs 1.1 secs
<bdrung_> and https 1.1 secs, too.
<bdrung_> thats nearly 4 times faster.
<asac> bdrung_: yeah. thats what i mean
<asac> the other thing is bzr+ssh
<asac> so its all ssh handshake ;)
<asac> so do a bzr pull --remember with https://code.launchpad on all branches and bzr push --remember lp:~... then its fine
<bdrung_> 3 secs for ssh. i currently tested my ssh connection to the university. they need 3 secs, too.
<bdrung_> asac: so i blamed the wrong one. ;)
<asac> ack ;)
<bdrung_> asac: back to xpi.mk: if all apps would provide a custom header Upstream-Version, then this patch should work: http://paste.ubuntu.com/236723/
<asac> bdrung_: yeah. unfortrunately i found out that we have no access to any apt db during build
<asac> :(
<bdrung_> asac: why not?
<bdrung_> asac: isn't it possible to depend on apt?
<asac> bdrung_: apt yes, problem is you dont have athe apt db locally ... nor do you have access to network on buildd's
<bdrung_> asac: so we need the first approach, that we have the binary packages installed. any other suggestions?
<asac> good question.
<asac> i will think a bit about it
<Willex> hi
<asac> we could have two modes: a) accurate versioning (requires build depends) or b) no versioned depends
<asac> hi Willex
<Willex> is it possible some update has screwed up my firefox as it struggles to start?
<bdrung_> asac: can you explain b) more?
<bdrung_> hi Willex
<Willex> it worked fine in the morning but this evening when I rebooted nothing appears until like 5 min lag...
<Willex> I tried reinstalling but still no change
<bdrung_> Willex: did you tried to start ff without plugins?
<Willex> no
<asac> bdrung_: basically extension package maintainers could decide. either they opt-into accurate versions ... which would require them to build depend on all applications he wants to have in Depends/Recommends
<asac> or he says: just add packages for the given targetapplication ids ... wihtout considering versions
<bdrung_> Willex: you can try to start ff with "firefox -safe-mode"
<Willex> well I already disabled all the addons and it now starts fluidly
<Willex> so is it some broken extension update that's screwing it up?
<bdrung_> Willex: so you can enalbe them step by step and you will catch the problematic one
<Willex> I don't remember updating them recently...
<bdrung_> or it is a ff problem in combinition with an extension
<Willex> well I've had the same ones for quite some time...
<Willex> hmm, seems to be Kallout that's the trouble maker here
<Willex> waiting... tralalalaaa
<bdrung_> asac: updating the changelog and doing the change in the same commit or in different ones?
<asac> bdrung_: what change?
<asac> the accurate vs. proactive
<asac> err sloppy
<bdrung_> asac: e.g. the one regarding xulrunner (simplifying the shell command)
<asac> bdrung_: rule is: if current changelog is UNRELEASED -> extend the changelog
<asac> if its karmic or so it means that last commit was a release update
<asac> then open new changelog entry with UNRELEASED
<asac> makes sense?
<bdrung_> asac: yes, that was clear
<asac> bdrung_: oh. do it on xulrunner-1.9.2.head branch ... thats where we usually land improvements first
<bdrung_> asac: my question was: a) doing changes, commit, update changelog, commit or b) doing changes, update changelog, commit
<asac> as its trunk
<asac> bdrung_: ah ok.
<asac> bdrung_: doing change, update changelog and use debcommit
<asac> so the changelog entry is used for bzr commit of the change
<bdrung_> ok
<bdrung_> asac: here you are: https://code.launchpad.net/~bdrung/xulrunner/simplify-shell-command/+merge/9469
<bdrung_> asac: you can find UNRELEASED twice in the xulrunner changelog. something went wrong there...
<asac> let me check
<asac> bdrung_: yeah. thats the 1.9.1 changelog still ;)
<bdrung_> asac: how to proceed with xpi.mk?
<asac> bdrung_: a bit of a difficult question.
<asac> bdrung_: not from xpi.mk side, but from what we require applications to do
<asac> xpi.mk should get a switch like ..._XPI_AUTO_VERSION
<asac> and if its there use whatever mechanism we define for targetapplication packages to expose their version
<asac> also we could consider to define a version mapping for packages so we could guess the right lower/upper version bounds for depends
<asac> for package versions
<asac> let me think a bit ;)
<bdrung_> it's now late enough to think clearly ;)
<bdrung_> asac: my goal is it to simplify the plugin packages. so simplifying depends, but the having to b-d on the ff, tb, etc. would destroy the win
<asac> bdrung_: yes. so if we could invent a mozversion -> deb package mapping, we could generate proper version bounds without having them installed
<asac> so we might have impossible combinations like thunderbird (>= 3.0~a1)
<asac> but we could maintain a list of special EOL and SOL versions for certain packages
<asac> ;)
<asac> like thunderbird_sol = 0.1a1pre
<asac> thunderbird_eol = 2.0.0.*
<bdrung_> what do you mean with eol and sol?
<asac> thunderbird-3.0_sol = 3.0a1pre
<asac> bdrung_: eol = end of life ;)
<bdrung_> aha
<asac> sol the opposite ;)  ... version of birth like ;)
<bdrung_> not birth date, but fecundation date ;)
<bdrung_> asac: you said that in the building we cannot run apt-cache. how should the mozversion -> deb package mapping work?
<bdrung_> asac: now i understand it.
<bdrung_> asac: here's the implementation of your idea: http://paste.ubuntu.com/236918/
<bdrung_> afk
<eagles0513875> morning asac
<bdrung_> re
<bdrung_> asac: we could set the *_sol to the current upstream version of the packages in unstable/karmic, couldn't we?
<bdrung_> asac: wow, NEW contains nearly 300 packages.
<bdrung_> asac: packages should b-d on xulrunner-dev instead of libxul-dev, right?
<bdrung_> asac: do you know how to sru a new upstream version? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/adblock-plus/+bug/320762
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 320762 in adblock-plus "Please backport adblock-plus 1.1-0ubuntu1" [Wishlist,New]
<asac> bdrung_: yes xulrunner-dev is the right one
<asac> bdrung_: thtas a backport request. not an SRU?
<asac> bdrung_: ok. it basically needs a bug that is severe enough to justify a backport
<bdrung_> asac: the backport team said, that sru fits better than backporting
<bdrung_> asac: maybe we should adjust the severity
<asac> bdrung_: we should make a bug out of it ... like: "adblock-plus filters broken"
<asac> what exactly is broken?
<bdrung_> asac: some filter expressions do not work, because only the newer version supports the syntax. so less spam is filtered.
<bdrung_> asac: so it is not totally broken, but partly.
<asac> bdrung_: i remember that there are different filterlist providers
<asac> are the new filter expressions used by new providers? or by the old ones?
<bdrung_> asac: and depending on how aggressively they use the new syntax...
<bdrung_> asac: by the old ones.
<bdrung_> asac: they are used by (nearly) all providers listet on adblock website
<asac> bdrung_: what i mean is: users that have the old adblock extension ... do they already pull data that they dont properly understand?
<bdrung_> asac: yes. the lists are automatically updated (weakly)
<pace_t_zulu> fta_: i reckon this command works for formatting the commit date like you suggested GIT_DATE = $(shell cd $(TMP_DIR)/src && git rev-list --max-count=1 --date=rfc --format=%ad HEAD | tail -1 | xargs -i date +%Y%m%dt%H%M -d'{}')
<pace_t_zulu> fta_: if you have a better/more compact command... please share
<asac> bdrung_: ok make a bug out of it. change severity and subscribe motu-sru
<bdrung_> asac: other topic: should we set the *_sol to the current upstream version of the packages in unstable/karmic?
<asac> bdrung_: but i think we cannot use the same packaging. so we need to branch off the current jaunty version and maintain a stable branch for jaunty and before
<asac> bdrung_: no. i think _sol is basically first upstream version that matches the branch associated with the name
<pace_t_zulu> fta_: so now the version looks like this... 0.0.3+git20090717t2107x65f7bc7
<pace_t_zulu> i stuck the hash on the end for good measure
<asac> bdrung_: example: thunderbird-3.0 -> 3.0a1pre
<bdrung_> pace_t_zulu: very long version string
<pace_t_zulu> bdrung_: indeed... that's just for the ppa... for unreleased commits
<asac> bdrung_: firefox-3.5 -> 3.5a1pre ...
<bdrung_> pace_t_zulu: then it's ok. it would be more readable if the date is seperated from the rest
<pace_t_zulu> bdrung_: how do you suggest i do it dfferently
<bdrung_> pace_t_zulu: for git checkouts i used only the date, e.g. 0.0.3+git20090717 and if you need more than one build per day, add the time 0.0.3+git20090717-1704
<asac> bdrung_: alternatively we could say that it should be the first version that entered the archive
<asac> have to think a bit about it ... but i currently lean to the first upstream version
<bdrung_> asac: and why not the current version in the archive?
<pace_t_zulu> bdrung_: you wouldn't include the hash?
<bdrung_> pace_t_zulu: no, you could mention the hash in the changelog.
<asac> bdrung_: because that would be overly strict imo
<bdrung_> s/you could/i would/
<bdrung_> asac: but it fits for the normal user.
<asac> bdrung_: think about packages. you wouldnt bump lower version if there is no incompatibility
<asac> bdrung_: why do you think its better to use current version as sol?
<bdrung_> asac: example: we have thunderbird 2.0 in the repo, but the _sol is 0.1a1pre.
<asac> yes
<bdrung_> asac: we have an extension which works with tb till 1.0.
<asac> because what we use _sol for is to figure if it makes sense to have thunderbird as a dependency
<bdrung_> asac: so it would not work with tb and so tb should not be listed as possible dependency.
<asac> bdrung_: no. it should be listed, but with proper bounds
<asac> thunderbird >=0.5 <= 1.0.*
<bdrung_> asac: ok, with bound it would be ok.
<asac> so if we use current ones we would get overly strict depends
<bdrung_> asac: then the xpi.mk need finetuning
<asac> if we use upstream sol /eol we would end up with overly lax depends until we do the next and final step and get perfect bounds
<asac> imo overly lax is better because it does not prevent you install for targets that work
<asac> also its the right way for the final solution imo
<andv> asac, are you available for an upload later?
<asac> not today
<andv> asac, I've decided to take back libagg coz someone wanted to NMU it
<asac> tomorrow might work
<andv> asac, my other packages are all ok so I can have one more package to work on
<andv> asac, I gonna leave for the sea at like 2-3 pm
<asac> bdrung_: the final solution would require a version scheme for packages .. e.g. policy
<andv> asac, can you make it for the morning?
<asac> no
<asac> i cants say when
<andv> damn : /
<asac> i have a haystack of work ;)
<bdrung_> asac: how would the version scheme look like?
<asac> bdrung_: i think its pretty simple (not sure about *) ... 2.0a1pre -> 2.0~a.1~pre
<asac> maybe + instead of .
<bdrung_> ?
<asac> 2.0~a+1~pre
<asac> i am not sure if there can be a perfect mapping ;)
<bdrung_> asac: i would prefer 2.0~a1~pre
<asac> bdrung_: does it always work if we dont split letter to number transitions?
<bdrung_> asac: yes. we only have to split number to letter
<asac> bdrung_: maybe it really works
<bdrung_> asac: because their interpretation is that an empty string is lower than everything else
<asac> dpkg --compare-versions a1 eq a01 && echo asdsa
<asac> a1 is equal to a01 ... so dpkg seems to split those transitions somehow
 * asac  didnt know that a01 == a1 ;)
<bdrung_> even a1 > a-2 works
<asac> bdrung_: is it equal in mozilla land too ;)?
<bdrung_> asac: yes, they allow negative numbers
<asac> bdrung_: no i mean is a01 == a1 ;)
<asac> let me test with our script ;)
<bdrung_> asac: yes, it was one of the examples
<asac> works ;)
<asac> ok so lets try to standardize that with debian moilla and debian moz extension maintainers
<asac> i will talk to extension guy ... and ask him to ask instead of me ;)
<bdrung_> asac: mozilla mailing lists i should subscribe?
<asac> bdrung_: no .. debian mozillateam
<asac> mozilla has no stake in deb versions ;)
<bdrung_> asac: link?
<asac> let me get it
<asac> http://lists.alioth.debian.org/mailman/listinfo/pkg-mozilla-maintainers + http://lists.alioth.debian.org/mailman/listinfo/pkg-mozext-maintainers
<asac> bdrung_: ^
<bdrung_> asac: and ubuntu lists?
<asac> bdrung_: we only have our mailing list (/topic)
<asac> hmm ... there is no url ;)
<asac> https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-mozillateam
<asac> bdrung_: ^
<bdrung_> asac: done. :) the ubuntu list was the fastest (although i subscribes as last)
<andv> asac, k
<andv> asac, gonna prepare everything for you for tomorrow
<andv> asac, it's just a bug fix anyway on amd64
<bdrung_> asac: pkg-mozilla-maintainers needs a spam filter
<asac> yeah
<asac> debian doesnt want spam filter ;)
<bdrung_> why?
<asac> bdrung_: i wasnt accurate. debian has tradition to not require a subscription
<asac> and since alioth has no spam filtering (compared to debian-devel) its a mess
<asac> but even debian-devel gets loads of spam through afaik
<asac> but they have pretty good mailadmins that tweak spamfilter quite well
<bdrung_> asac: where to report the spam filter request for alioth?
<asac> let me check if i can enable spam filtefring for that list
<asac> hmm ... i am not admin i think
<asac> of the list
<asac> just the project
<asac> i dont know where to file something. sorry.
<bdrung_> asac: what was the conclusion of the _sol version? using the version of the first package release?
<BUGabundo> hey . gonna get my self a Android G2 tonight!
<andv> asac, does it matter if I gonna provide you orig diff e dsc files instead of branches?
<bdrung_> pace_t_zulu: for getting the latest git commit date, i used: "git log --pretty=format:%h -1"
<pace_t_zulu> bdrung_: i will test that now
<bdrung_> pace_t_zulu: your command looked much more complex
<pace_t_zulu> bdrung_: indeed...
<bdrung_> pace_t_zulu: ups
<bdrung_> pace_t_zulu: that command was only for the hash. for the date i used the current one (date +%Y%m%d)
<pace_t_zulu> ?
<bdrung_> pace_t_zulu: and i used "${VERSION}+git$(date +%Y%m%d).${GIT_HASH}" as version string. so i did include the hash
<fta> hi
<asac> bdrung_: i think so. yes.
<fta> (booo, localtime, baad)
<fta> asac, so, how was your session?
<pace_t_zulu> bdrung_: that date command will only get the current date... not the commit date
<andv> asac, does it matter if I gonna provide you orig diff e dsc files instead of branches?
<bdrung_> pace_t_zulu: yes, i know. i thought i improved that.
<pace_t_zulu> bdrung_: the current date isn't as useful as the commit date
<asac> andv: i think only you can answer that
<andv> asac, lol
<andv> asac, nvm then :S
<andv> * :D
<asac> a) i have no clue what package you are talking about ... b) i have no idea if there were any branches used before/in future
<asac> etc.
<andv> asac, libagg, there are no branches yet
<andv> asac, there will be some branches in the future, but I gonna setup them after the package is uploaded (fixes a grave bug)
<andv> asac, so on monday when I get back, I'll make some working branches
<asac> k
<andv> asac, gonna provide you a dgettable url
<andv> asac, don't worry
<bdrung_> andv: all ubuntu packages are now in bzr branches. so you could easily branch the karmic version.
<andv> bdrung_, are you talking about my package?
<andv> (libagg?)
<bdrung_> andv: https://code.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/agg
<bdrung_> andv: yes.
<asac> yeah. should be easy to downstream maintain packages in debian from ubuntu
<andv> bdrung_, have to upload a package as soon as possible, so I won't have time to do all revisions in bzr
<andv> bdrung_, on monday I'll set them up
<andv> bdrung_, for now I gonna work with orig diff dsc file
<bdrung_> andv: it's only a hint for the future work.
<andv> bdrung_, appreciated ty
<andv> bdrung_, I'll have to merge the package anyway
<andv> I see two ubuntu patches there
<andv> for fixing something in jaunty
<bdrung_> andv: you're welcome
<andv> didnt know all packages are branched now
<bdrung_> it's for a short time now
<andv> bdrung_, how does it work?
<andv> bdrung_, they get synced on bzr automatically?
<bdrung_> andv: yes. every time a new package is uploaded a new commit is generated.
<andv> cool
<bdrung_> andv: i don't know how fast it is. it's probably a cron job which runs every hour or every day or something in between
<andv> yeah
<andv> looks like a good idea
<fta> asac, http://dev.chromium.org/user-experience/omnibox may give you idea for the addon ;)
<fta> +s
<asac> fta: idea for which addon?
<asac> multisearch?
<fta> yep
<fta> roh, i'm kidding
<asac> does chromium not have a search field by default?
<fta> no, it's omnibox
<asac> k
<asac> fta: we have to decide what to do with dailies
<asac> err .head for xul + ffox
<asac> i will transition stuff like yesterday ;)
<asac> at firs tadding xulrunner-dev to 1.9.1
<asac> then transitioning rdepends and then moving firefox to 3.5, enablling branding and asking profile migration question
<asac> so i see two questions ew have to answer with yes to just continue:
<asac> a) is it ok to migrate daily users to xulrunner-dev 1.9.1 by default
<asac> b) is it ok to migrate daily users to firefox 3.5 by default
<asac> i dont think its a big issue ... and i think thats aktually what most probably want, but still it hsould be an explicit decision that you also agree with ;)
<asac> fta: ?
<asac> rather than me injecting that in .head and then it happens everywhere
<fta> i guess it's fine
<asac> yeah only thing i am a bit unsure about is xulrunner-dev
<asac> maybe they want to respin a hardy package and then it breaks
<asac> but lets assume that those that need this can use pinning
<asac> and the rest doesnt care most likely
<fta> they should respin in chroot / pbuilder, not on their own box
<andv> asac, a linux magazie in italy posted the link to chromium daily ppa
<andv> asac, on this month
<andv> * magazine
<andv> bdrung_, do ppa builds for sid too?
<asac> no
<bdrung_> andv: no
<andv> k ty
<bdrung_> andv: and only x86 and amd64
<asac> lpia
<andv> I gonna change the changelog to karmic then
<bdrung_> (due to virtualisation)
<bdrung_> asac: lpia counts as x86 for me
<asac> still they build separtely
<asac> andv: remember to keep version in ppa lower than the actual upload
<asac> ~andv1
<andv> ok
<fta> i wonder if it's possible to hack apport to send crash reports to upstream somehow
<fta> google would like that
<asac> fta: can google deal with our crash files?
<asac> the blocker usually is that they need our symbols
<fta> no, they use breakpad
<asac> right so its the same thing as with mozilla
<fta> yep
<fta> breakpad is actually google, not mozilla ;)
<asac> fta: the blocker is not really the sending of the crash report
<asac> i knew
<asac> its the "how to get the symbols uploaded and keep them versioned in their db so they can find the right ones etc."
<asac> i would be happy if we solve this with google directly ;)
<fta> i often resolve my crash files locally
<asac> you do. but most dont have the huge -dbg packages availabl
<asac> and it shouldnt be required
<fta> that's something lp should do
<asac> fta: what should launchpad do?
<asac> fta: google has to be ready to accept uploads of symbols from distros
<fta> lp has all the debs, fresh and not so fresh, it should be able to resolve all the crashes that are interesting to have and feed the results to a tracker specified in the package
<asac> and later be able to assocaited those symbols
<asac> fta: you say forward the bugs. ok
<asac> thats a different thing
<fta> no
<asac> than uploading the crashes to breakpad
<fta> just an apport service
<asac> we discussed forwarding retraced crashes to their db
<asac> but there were problems too
<fta> i would like to add some apport hooks to my packages to teach apport what it should do with resolved crashes, instead of posting them in a lp bug, or reject it because "it's not a genuine ubuntu package"
<asac> fta: unlikely that apport will get a feature to run code etc on the retracers machine
<asac> fta: i understand. but where should it post the results to?
<asac> fta: you said know if i asked if those should be auto fild upstream
<fta> a remote bug tracker
<asac> err you said no ;)
<fta> not to lp, then forwarded, but directly upstream
<asac> ah ok
<asac> but still in launchpad ?
<asac> nm
<fta> apport will run on the ubuntu side, as all the debs are there
<asac> so that would involve: a)
<asac> make an apport webservice that is the primary upload service, rather than launchpad bugs
<fta> yes
<fta> something like that
<asac> specify a contract that upload plugins can implement
<asac> and use that after retracing to do the upload
<asac> main problem is really that the retracers machine are deep in a datacenter ... not sure if someone would wnat to give them net access
<asac> but one has to find out
<asac> something we should suggest to pitti
<fta> could be proxified, like pushed in a queue and processed by another machine
<asac> yeah. the other thing is that we are talking about privacy related data
<asac> so if users upload to ubuntu ... they dont expect google to get the private data
<asac> not sure if that is relevant
<asac> but users even complained that we violate privacy law in many states by putting multisearch in
<asac> even though we just get the amount of clicks done where ;)
<asac> and all the requests still go to google
<fta> well, it's no different that going through breakpad
<asac> fta: its different
<asac> well of course it applies to the idea of us uploading to breakpad
<asac> as well
<fta> maybe i should just find a way to bypass apport and use breakpad then
<asac> i meant its different if users directly upload to breakpad
<asac> and we provide te symbols
<asac> fta: as i told you thats the best way. but the problem is somewhere else
<asac> its to get the symbols uploaded ... and afaik breakpad is not ready out of the box to do that
<asac> if we can solve that i would jump up and down for 10 minutes ;)
<fta> not enough ;)
<asac> https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~mozillateam/
<asac> fta: ok one time a week 10 minutes additional push ups for a month;)
<asac> with each month it takes till this happens i remove 1 minute ;)
<fta> bug? they all have the same graph
<asac> !date
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about date
<asac> fta: yeah
<asac> thats what i wanted to say ;) and forgot to write it after the link
<asac> not sure yet which one they take
<asac> i had a different one before i reloaded
<fta> anyone using chromium and having crashes on shutdown?
<fta> http://code.google.com/p/chromium/issues/detail?id=18112
<asac> fta: no
<asac> works
<asac> since when does ithappen?
<fta> with --enable-plugins?
<fta> i noticed a few days ago
<asac> fta: i use the dailies
<asac> i am upgrading to latest now
<asac> but i think i upgraded yesterday
<fta> try with  --enable-plugins
<fta> on the cmd line or in /etc/chromium-browser/default
<fta> upstream noticed some crashes when totem plugin is installed, but that's supposedly fixed now
<asac> fta: do i need to use something that trigers plugins?
<asac> or jus topen and cloe?
<fta> no
<asac> argh
<asac> typing spastics
<asac> --enable-plugins works too
<asac> i am on 32bit
<asac> hmmm ... even works with nspluginwrapper ;)?
<asac> nice ;)
<asac> hmm. seems they dont resolve links
<asac> so i have multiple entries now
<andv> asac, sent to build on ppa
<andv> asac, if it builds fine on amd64, problem is fixed
<fta> asac, it crashed if i have acid3 in a tab
<fta> -d+s
<asac_> no need to report every progress. just the big steps :)
<andv> asac_, k
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2009-07-31
<andv> asac, everything ok
<andv> asac, builds fine on amd64
<andv> asac, I've pushed them to my website, gonna mail you the dgettable url
<andv> asac, did you receive mail?
<andv> asac, having some problems with my client
<andv> yep, sent
<starwind> hey, some what silly question
<starwind> just to confirm
<starwind> sudo apt-get remove firefox-3.5
<starwind> will remove the shiretoko build of firefox on jaunty, right?
<andv> I guess ff3.5 was built for karmic only
<andv> let me see
<andv> no, it got uploaded to jaunty-security as well
<andv> starwind, yes, that will delete your 3.5 copy
<andv> use the purge option to remove config file as well
<starwind> how is that done?
<bdrung> sudo apt-get purge firefox-3.5
<starwind> alright, and that is used after the apt get remove, right?
<andv> you can directly use purge
<andv> purge includes delete
<starwind> I see, so it will uninstall and remove the config files
<andv> uninstall the package and remove config files
<andv> yes
<starwind> great, thanks :)
<andv> np
<starwind> what command would I use if I wanted to install the minefield build of firefox?
<bdrung> minefield?
<starwind> yes, I think that's the codename
<starwind> for the nightly builds
<bdrung> sound like you need to active a ppa for that
<starwind> ok
<billybigrigger> hey all
<billybigrigger> anyone here tested out the new 64bit flash update?
<billybigrigger> libflashplayer-10.0.32.18.linux-x86_64.so.tar.gz
<billybigrigger> i keep getting a bunch of these...
<billybigrigger> *** NSPlugin Viewer  *** ERROR: /usr/lib/flashplugin-installer/libflashplayer.so: wrong ELF class: ELFCLASS64
<micahg> where is it?
<micahg> billybigrigger: where is it?
<billybigrigger> http://download.macromedia.com/pub/labs/flashplayer10/libflashplayer-10.0.32.18.linux-x86_64.so.tar.gz
<billybigrigger> i
<micahg> ah, we don't support downloads from adobe
<billybigrigger> i'm surprised you guys haven't jumped all over this :P
<billybigrigger> haha what did you expect, i said 64bit flash update
<micahg> did they officially release the 64 bit version
<billybigrigger> no, its an update
<micahg> or is it still alpha?
<billybigrigger> still the alpha prerelease ya
<micahg> ok
<micahg> yeah, we're not gonna release it until it's stable
<micahg> but
<micahg> my guess is you shouldn't been running nsplguinwrapper with 64 but flash
<micahg> *bit
<billybigrigger> billybigrigger@cabo:/usr/lib/flashplugin-installer$ ls
<billybigrigger> libflashplayer.so
<billybigrigger> is the one i had it there before
<billybigrigger> and i have sound in flash and it works good, so i'm not messing with it :) tried that new one and don't want to muck with it too much
<billybigrigger> :)
<micahg> yes, make sure you remove nspluginwrapper from your system
<micahg> ok
<reed_> asac / fta: ping
<asac> reed_: ?
<reed_> asac: I cc'd you to a bug
<reed_> oh, apparently I didn't
<reed_> mozilla bug 507568
<ubottu> Error: Error getting Mozilla bug #507568: NotPermitted
<asac> let me check
<andv> morning asac
<andv> did you receive my mail in the end?
<asac> havent checked mails yet
<andv> ok
<asac> yes i see a mail from you
<asac> thakns
<asac> will try to do that later
<andv> perfect
<andv> asac, a guy is NMUing it with a deferred upload, I've already added my comment on the bug and wrote to him on irc. I guess we should upload my fix before the delay ends
<asac> andv: NMUes are not really a big problem.
<asac> andv: have you included his changes?
<andv> asac, yes
<andv> asac, I already had those changes anyway
<andv> asac, it was a fix for a grave bug
<andv> I was working on it already
<asac> ok
<andv> asac, so I don't want to have an NMU on my package
<andv> it's not nice
<andv> ;)
<andv> it's not a big problem, but it's not nice
<asac> well.
<asac> its really not a problem at all
<asac> you should give credit to him
<andv> asac, already done
<andv> in the changelo
<asac> ok good.
<andv> asac, I gonna leave for the 3 pm, if you gonna process it for that hour would be great, then I'm off for 3 days
<asac> andv: why would i hurry if you go to holidays.
<asac> i will upload if its good
<andv> yep
<asac> if not it has to wait. ... think of me as the one who has 25+ much more severe issues on his plate than a NMU
<andv> yep, I know
<andv> :)
<asac> i will try it anyway
<andv> I made everything ready for you, so it won't take more than 5 minutes
<andv> so you won't lose time
<andv> ty alex
<dpm> hey asac, good morning. I'd like to talk about the FF3.5 translations next week, so I'll try to grab you at some point at the sprint if you've got some time
<asac> ack
<dpm> (actually, it should have been good afternoon ;)
<asac> dpm: hmm. it was 12:33 that qualifies for morning here
<dpm> :)
<fta> asac, for me, morning ends up at 11:59
<asac> fta: i align my day to UTC :)
<asac> Bug 402767
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 402767 in firefox-3.5 "multisearch add on blocks the functionality of firefox location bar" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/402767
<andv> asac, I'm leaving in around 10 minutes, are you able to send me a text message on my mobile?
<andv> if everything went fine
<asac> no
<asac> sorry.
<andv> ook
<asac> its better for you to assume that all went ok anyway
<asac> if you cannot change it
<asac> otherwise you will be unhappy all weekend ;)
<andv> lol
<asac> also i dont know why not everything should be ok
<andv> yeah
<asac> andv: when was the NMU uploaded?
<andv> asac, it has been uploaded to deferred
<asac> and to which delayed queue
<andv> 1 day remained
<asac> k
<andv> and it will be accepted if my upload
<andv> doesnt get in
<asac> at least then the NMUer didnt do his work for nothing
<andv> 1 days 04:46
<asac> k
<asac> i will upload if i can ... promissed. but you shouldnt sweat it; there are worse things in the world
<andv> yeah, I integrated his changes and gave some credit to him
<asac> yeah. so even if the NMU gets in the upload will clean it and all will be happy
<andv> asac, yeah, that's for suree
<andv> asac, well, if the NMU gets in, it will need some changes to the package I made
<andv> e.g integrating changelog entry
<asac> what about debian bug 377270 is that in the pipeline?
<ubottu> Debian bug 377270 in agg "agg doesn't provide a shared library" [Important,Open] http://bugs.debian.org/377270
<andv> forwarded upstream ages ago
<andv> but no responses
<asac> lets talk about that when you come back
<andv> we already talked about it in the past
<andv> ;)
<asac> have fun at the sea
<andv> thanks alex
<asac> andv: yes. but if upstream doesnt move you can make a shared lib out of it maybe.
<andv> let's hope everything will be fine
<andv> when I get back
<asac> if we already discussed that and there were reasons not to do it, then so be it ;)
<andv> asac, no
<andv> asac, it's broken
<andv> agg doesn't ship one because it's broken. it was .so.2 in 2.2, 2.3 and
<andv> it in 2.4. WITH incompatible API/ABI changes.
<andv> upstream won't provide a shared lib
<andv> already discussed
<andv> fine, I'm off
<andv> take care
<andv> going to take my gf
<andv> cya
<kimus1> ping asac
<asac> http://identi.ca/notice/7312246
<kimus> can I talk to you a bit asac?
<asac> just ask/talk ... dont send contentless pings ;)
<kimus> asac: sorry dont want to be rude
<kimus> asac: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager/+bug/407359
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 407359 in network-manager "USB Modem e156G not working" [Undecided,New]
<kimus> asac: i'm steeling my neighbor net :-)
<kimus> asac: can you can help me with this... I can help you debugging :-)
<asac> kimus: shouldnt that be ttyUSB0?
<asac> or something?
<asac> what do you get for ls /dev/ttyUSB*
<kimus> even that does not work :-) no probinf ingo asac
<asac> *
<kimus> it's 0 in the end
<asac> please run that output then
<asac> kimus: a) can you see your modem?
<asac> in NM?
<kimus> /lib/udev/nm-modem-probe --verbose --export /sys/class/tty/ttyUSB0 ... outputs the same
<asac> kimus: its a huawei?
<kimus> asac: what do you mean about 'seeing' the modem in the NM? it shows the GSM connection that I have, after inserting the modem
<kimus> asac: yes it's an huawei
<asac> kimus: so dont touch ttyUSB0
<asac> try ttyUSB1 (but unplug, replug first)
<kimus> humm
<asac> anyway
<asac> the modem-probe isnt the problem if you see it in NM
<kimus> L: main(): (/sys/class/tty/ttyUSB1): usb-vid 0x0000  usb-pid 0x0000  usb-intf 0  driver '(null)'
<asac> e.g. it means the  prober properly detected it
<kimus> asac: I attached all stuff in the lp bug
<kimus> NetworkManager: <info>  (ttyUSB0): exported as /org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_12d1_1003_noserial_if0_serial_usb_0
<asac> odd
<kimus> so he is using USB0
<asac> ok stop NM /etc/ini*/NetworkMa* stop
<asac> then run it from command line like:
<kimus> DEBUG?
<asac> sudo NM_SERIAL_DEBUG=1 NetworkManager --no-daemon 2>&1 | tee /tmp/nm.log.txt
<kimus> I did that
<asac> then plug in your huawei
<kimus> I will attach that :-D
<asac> and attach that log
<asac> after connect fails
<asac> thx
<kimus> it's running for a while. should I do again or you filter ?
<kimus> so I dont loose the internet :-D
<kimus> ok... attaching
<kimus> done
<kimus> the last thing I did was the connect
<bdrung> asac: what does nss do?
<asac> bdrung: ssl etc.
<bdrung> ah, ok
<kimus> asac: so nm is trying ttyUSB0 and not ttyUSB1 in the logs
<kimus> should it be USB1?
<asac> kimus: i dont know yet. i would have thought so
<asac> but first i need the log
<kimus> asac: http://launchpadlibrarian.net/29751290/nm-serial.txt
<asac> kimus: thats more than one connect attempt
<kimus> the last one
<kimus> in the end
<kimus> NetworkManager: <info>  Activation (ttyUSB0) starting connection 'SAPO'
<asac> thats not a freshly started NM
<asac> after a fresh plug of the modem
<kimus> do you need that?
<asac> thats what i said
<kimus> i will loose the net :-S
<kimus> ok ok.. I will do that for you... brb :-D
<asac> kimus: well. isnt the first attempt that?
<asac> are you sure you did a fresh plug before?
<asac> if not. please do that... modems can get in weird follow up states
<asac> kimus: another thing ...
<asac> kimus: do you have APN/username/password set for connection?
<asac> ok ;)
<kimus> asac: http://launchpadlibrarian.net/29751445/nm-serial.txt
<kimus> do you need more info asac?
<asac> kimus: do you have a root shell open?
<kimus> asac: sure... what you need
<asac> kimus: close all root shells and try
<asac> check that there is no /var/console/root
<asac> err /var/run/console/root
<asac> dbus bug that is
<kimus> exists
<asac> yes. make that the root is not there anymore -> exit all root shells you have
<kimus> ah ok :-)
<kimus> done
<kimus> no root console
<asac> ls /var/run/console/root
<asac> must not exist
<asac> otherwise it wont work
<asac> you can open root shells after you connected, but not while connecting
<kimus> asac: like i said... there's none now
<asac> for ppp
<fta> asac, is select broken for you too in ff?
<asac> yes. then the error should be different. but i expect it to work
<asac> fta: what kind of select?
<kimus> asac: so I do the nm-serial log again? but without a root console?
<asac> kimus: sudo ... doesnt create one afaik
<kimus> ok
<kimus> again... out we go
<asac> kimus: check if it doesnt connect that ther eis no root ;)
<fta> asac, http://www.sofaraway.org/ubuntu/tmp/select-bug-ff.ogv
<asac> i remember a similar bug a year or so ago when 3.0 was still trunk
<asac> but i dont see it (nor do i use 3.6 much atm :()
<asac> i need to use what we ship
<kimus1> asac: http://launchpadlibrarian.net/29751862/nm.log.txt
<fta> asac, grr, why do i get the profile selector each time i start 3.5?
<asac> kimus1: do you have APN/username/password set? (sorry if naswered above)
<kimus> asac: I'll check
<asac> fta: that happens if you have two profiles ... or started it once and didnt check the "dont ask me again"
<asac> dont ask me again should work ;)
<kimus> asac: no user and no passwd
<kimus> asac: so do I need to put the user and password ? that's odd
<asac> kimus: set them to someting
<kimus> asac: try again?
<asac> a few modems need that to not go rouge
<asac> rouge
<asac> ;)
<kimus> let's try without debug
<kimus> asac: so you should make a list... wish modems need :-D
<asac> kimus: its fixed in latest NM
<kimus> asac: oh... I see
<asac> but not in jaunty
<kimus> tryied the ppa and was not working
<kimus> but ok :-)
<asac> kimus: did you use the broadband wizard to setup the connection?
<asac> kimus: yes. ppa isnt the latest on jaunty yet.
<kimus> no wizard
<asac> wanted to do it in real karmic first because a bunch of people rely on that
<asac> kimus: yeah. so if you use the wizard it sets username/password for most providers
<asac> so maybe you woudnt have seen it
<asac> you need libmbca0 installed for the wizard
<kimus> disconnected... not working... trying again... sometimes only on the 2nd atempt
<kimus> nope... seeing the "disconect" libnotify popup right away
<kimus> asac: so what do you sugest?
<kimus> asac: libmbca0: Depends: mobile-broadband-provider-info but it is not going to be installed
<asac> kimus: do you still have the NM ppa enabled?
<asac> might be that thats the problem
<asac> i think i updated the mobile-broadband-provider-info there already to prepare the update to latesat upstream
<asac> which breaks libmbca0 .... so its not going to be installed
<kimus> asac: loosed connection. sorry, did you said something?
<asac> 16:45 < kimus> asac: libmbca0: Depends: mobile-broadband-provider-info but it is not going to be installed
<asac> 16:50 < asac> kimus: do you still have the NM ppa enabled?
<asac> 16:50 < asac> might be that thats the problem
<asac> 16:50 < asac> i think i updated the mobile-broadband-provider-info there already to prepare the update to latesat upstream
<asac> 16:50 -!- kimus [n=kimus@pa3-84-90-215-77.netvisao.pt] has quit [Read error: 104 (Connection reset by peer)]
<asac> 16:50 < asac> which breaks libmbca0 .... so its not going to be installed
<kimus> asac: :-)... so concluding... i'm ...f#@%d
<kimus> asac: thank you, do you recomend anything else?
<kimus> a ppa? an upgrade? what? :-S
<asac> kimus: all is fine
<asac> you said it worked.
<asac> at least sometimes ;)
<asac> which is a good step ahead
<asac> there are some serial consoel problems. maybe the PPA NM helps
<asac> to get more reliable connections
<kimus> worked what? only works with another modem... but not what I need :-)
<asac> did you add username/password, etc.?
<kimus> yes
<asac> well. i need to the serial debug then. but first upgrade to ppa version
<asac> there are a few bugs fixed i dont want to fix again
<kimus> so what ppa do you recomend?
<asac> https://edge.launchpad.net/~network-manager/+archive/ppa
<kimus> humm I had that... but then BUGabundo recomended another... even with 0.8 didnt work... but I didn't have the user/pass settings :-D
<kimus> asac: the version on the ppa it's almost the sabe... 0.7.1
<kimus> *the same
<kimus> asac: using modem now :-D
<asac> kimus: nice. so its fixed there?
<asac> kimus: is it using ttyUSB0 ?
<kimus> do you care? :-D
<kimus> asac: GSM (ttyUSB0)
<kimus> and I had to empty de pass and user asac
<kimus> the problem was the APN ...
<kimus> but... first it conencted and no ping... then I restarted the wizard and sqy Any in the modem... and worked
<kimus> asac: thank you
<asac> yes apn is even more often needed
<asac> user/password can do hard, but sometimes random values help similar to aPN
<kimus> asac: using user and passwd was requesting a passwd .:-D
<asac> kimus: something random didnt work?
<kimus> asac: nope.. strange
<asac> k
<kimus> asac: the modem was detected like e220 it's normal?
<asac> not sure what that means
<kimus> intead of detecting has a e156G on the connection wizard... in the modem combo appeared e220
<kimus> so it must be normal right asac?
<kimus> I choosed Any nevertheless :-D
<asac> i would have to check that
<asac> but i wouldnt be surprised ... so if it works, dont bother ;)
<kimus> asac: just give me a ping on #ubuntu-pt if you need debugging :-D
<asac> i think its unlikely to remember that if i need it ;)
 * asac wonders if setting up a wiki page for hardware owners would help to get feedback and help on specific modems
<kimus> asac: maybe you can remember #linux-pt eh eh eh
<kimus> asac: thanks again
<asac> np
<fta> Rejected:
<fta> xulrunner-1.9.1_1.9.1.2~hg20090730r26181+nobinonly-0ubuntu1~umd1.dsc: Version older than that in the archive. 1.9.1.2~hg20090730r26181+nobinonly-0ubuntu1~umd1 <= 1.9.1.3~hg20090730r26178+nobinonly-0ubuntu1~umd1 ????
<micahg> can someone look at bug 348505, it seems to be a bad interaction with ff3.5 and the new gnome shell
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 348505 in firefox-3.5 "firefox-3.5 crashed with SIGSEGV in __pthread_mutex_lock()" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/348505
<asac> fta: maybe version bump backout
<bdrung> fta: yes. have a look at the beginning:  1.9.1.2 <= 1.9.1.3~hg20090730r26178+nobinonly-0ubuntu1~umd1 ????
<bdrung> fta: yes. have a look at the beginning:  1.9.1.2 < 1.9.1.3
<fta> bdrung, i can read, i just wonder why upstream decided to do that
<fta> bdrung, sorry, i often skip the obvious in my questions
<bdrung> fta: ok
<micahg> asac: could you look at bug 348505
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 348505 in firefox-3.5 "firefox-3.5 crashed with SIGSEGV in __pthread_mutex_lock()" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/348505
<BUGabundo> hey asa
<BUGabundo> *asac
<fta> asac, "we use our custom Hunspell which uses a custom dictionary format for better performance." *sigh*
<asac> fta: as long as the api they use is not differnt thats ok ;)
<asac> micahg: i reopened the upstream bug for now. if we invalidate it let me know or invalidate the upstrewam bug too
<asac> micahg: maybe subscribe to upstream bug and let me know if he closes it again
<micahg> ok
<micahg> thanks
<micahg> asac: is the policy of closing retrace-failed bugs still in effect?
<asac> micahg: its not really policy, but a consequence ... if there are instructions to reproduce we should try to get one by ourself
<micahg> ok
<micahg> oh, about the dictionaries?
<micahg> spelling problems should be opened again teh appropriate myspell package?
<micahg> asac: ^^^^
<asac> micahg: depends
<asac> words misspelled/unknown -> most likely hunspell langpack
<asac> not smart enough -> most likely hunspell main package
<asac> wrong dictionary default -> not so sure ... probably firefox for now
<micahg> yep unknown words
<asac> that depends.
<asac> if its a variant because of language particularities
<micahg> bug 407145
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 407145 in firefox-3.5 "Firefox UK English spell checker doesn't know its own name" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/407145
<asac> like (casus, etc.) its hunspell main package
<asac> ok so Firefox missing?
<asac> thats -uk langpack
<micahg> hunspell?
<asac> i would think hunspell-uk or something
<micahg> ok
<micahg> I'll take care of it this weekend
<asac> if there are sources fdor that
<asac> thanks
<asac> iam out now most of the time till monday where we start sprinting in dublin
<asac> for that week i am usually not as responsive as i would like
<micahg> ok, so for the next week then?
<micahg> is there anyone I can ping while you're out?
<micahg> or should I just send an e-mail?
<asac> no ... i will be there ;)
<asac> also will be logged in ... just not as responsive ;)
<asac> tomorrow i will try to relax and run some errands. but will check if there are questions ;)
<micahg> ok
<asac> but interesting bug
<asac> Ubuntu is known
<asac> but Firefox not ;)
<asac> feels strange.
<asac> ok off for some gaming. will be back later for a bit
<gnomefreak> im not here either
<gnomefreak> asac: have fun
<LLStarks> asac, how do i compile google gears?
<micahg> he's afk at the moment LLStarks
<BUGabundo> hey LLStarks micahg
<LLStarks> hey
<LLStarks> bug. mark wrote about multisearch.
<micahg> hi BUGabundo
<BUGabundo> ok
<BUGabundo> link?
<micahg> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-mozillateam/2009-July/000782.html
<BUGabundo> ohh
<BUGabundo> it was just slap in the rist
<BUGabundo> nothing more
<BUGabundo> :\\
<gnomefreak> last i heard we were removing it anyway we were talking about this yesterday or the day before
 * gnomefreak checking gwibber than im gone
<micahg> hi gnomefreak, how are you ?
<gnomefreak> micahg: hi im ok thanks and yourself?
<BUGabundo> hey John. welcome
<micahg> ok
<gnomefreak> BUGabundo: hi
<fta> nice, i'm not the only one to have ssh zombies
<fta> bug 407428
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 407428 in openssh "sshd zombie processes and strange behavior after karmic upgrade" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/407428
<gnomefreak> fta: IIRC BUGabundo had them the other day
<BUGabundo> me what?
<BUGabundo> ssh?
<BUGabundo> no, it was fta. not me
<gnomefreak> i thought you couldnt ssh into your upstrairs box?
<BUGabundo> I have no other linux box that I use
<gnomefreak> oh
<gnomefreak> sorry
<BUGabundo> you are messing up stuff
<BUGabundo> np
<BUGabundo> now I need to get in touch with ubuntu-mid guys and Android community
<BUGabundo> I want to enjoy my new android to the max
<BUGabundo> any one knows anything? pointing me in the right direction?
<fta> #ubuntu-mobile maybe
<BUGabundo> those guys are toooo quiet for my taste
<BUGabundo> eheh
<fta> maybe they prefer working instead of loosing time talking ;)
<BUGabundo> :)
<fta> BUGabundo, http://identi.ca/notice/7332110 why !ubuntu there?
<BUGabundo> better question: why not!
<fta> why do we all need to know that url?
<fta> i mean, there's no useful context, it's 1 to 1 answer
<fta> not 1 to n
<BUGabundo> hum?
<BUGabundo> let me check
<BUGabundo> lot
<BUGabundo> what happened to context?
<BUGabundo> lolol
<BUGabundo> darn identichar
<BUGabundo> *identichat
<BUGabundo> well, @gamerchick02  was asking for themes
<BUGabundo> I said I had a link
<BUGabundo> than that guy asked for the PPA
<BUGabundo> so I gave it to him and the all group
<fta> see what i mean? we don't care ;) just answer him
<BUGabundo> you don'tbut 3 others just thanked me
<BUGabundo> :)
<BUGabundo> asac: fta: new adobe flash 64bits package? http://labs.adobe.com/downloads/flashplayer10.html
<micahg> BUGabundo: still not packaging it :)
<BUGabundo> I know
<BUGabundo> I just use the .so
<BUGabundo> I set a RSS monitor on the page
<BUGabundo> and it just told me the page changed :)
<fta> i hate flash
<micahg> as do I
<BUGabundo> me 3
<micahg> I hope HTML5 video really catches on
<BUGabundo> will it ?
<fta> codec debacle :(
<fta> free vs non-free fight
<BUGabundo> ehe yep
<BUGabundo> fta: micahg the flash installer for 64bits pulls 64bits so, or 32 with a wrapper ?
<fta> 32 with a wrapper
<fta> unless someone changed it
<fta> asac didn't want that as long a the x64 blob is beta
<BUGabundo> ok
<fta> mozilla 473629
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 473629 in Startup and Profile System "crash on exit in glibc memalign with jemalloc statically linked" [Normal,New] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=473629
<fta> asac, bz493541_att386469_fix_flash_fullscreen_crash ?? what does flash has to do with this bug? wrong filename?
<fta> oops
<fta> mozilla 493541
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 493541 in jemalloc "jemalloc integration cause crashes when libraries or plugins dlopen with RTLD_DEEPBIND" [Critical,Resolved: fixed] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=493541
<fta> fixed, good
<fta> asac, nm
<micahg> fta: it's on trunk with a look at 3.5.3 for widespread use if I remember correctly
<fta> micahg, nm, i was fixing a ftbfs in the dailies
<micahg> ok
<fta> https://edge.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mozilla-daily/+archive/ppa too much red
<micahg> yeah
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2009-08-01
<BUGabundo> http://identi.ca/notice/7339571 ME
<micahg> nice shot
<BUGabundo> thanks
<BUGabundo> shows how sleepy I am
<BUGabundo> :p
<BUGabundo> off to bed. bye
<gnomefreak> i guess it cant hurt to build 2.0, seems there were alot of fixes made to 2.0
<gnomefreak> any chance there is a text editor like gedit in repos
<BUGabundo> hi guys
<gnomefreak> hi
<BUGabundo> he
<gnomefreak> im going to grab source for seamonkey-2.1 so i will walk away (its gonna take a while)
<BUGabundo> okay
 * gnomefreak scared of 2.1 but my 2.0 is way outdated
 * gnomefreak looking for newpaper article about M$ and Yahoo ganging up on google
<BUGabundo> hey hbbs
<gnomefreak> asac: i know your gone for weekend or at least should be but did you update libnss3-1d in hardy/intrepid/jaunty/karmic?
<gnomefreak> see bug 407549
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 407549 in nss "Update libnss3-1d in Ubuntu 8.04 LTS" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/407549
<BUGabundo> he blogged about it
<BUGabundo> I think its *only* on PPA pre-testing
<BUGabundo> then -proposed, then updates and security
<gnomefreak> BUGabundo: is dom inspector gone for 3.5?
<BUGabundo> no idea
<gnomefreak> !info firefox-3.5-dom-inspector
<ubottu> Package firefox-3.5-dom-inspector does not exist in jaunty
<gnomefreak> i remember hearing about bugs on it
<gnomefreak> and karmic doesnt have it either
<gnomefreak> be back ina  few
<stefanlsd> Firefox 3.5 will be default in Karmic right?
<gnomefreak> stefanlsd: yes
<gnomefreak> stefanlsd: it will also be renamed in karmic
<gnomefreak> to firefox-3.5 rather than shiretoko
<stefanlsd> gnomefreak: cool. i presume 3.0 will be around for people that want to use it rather...
<gnomefreak> stefanlsd: that hasnt be decided yet
<stefanlsd> gnomefreak: oh ok. i've updated gears to support firefox 3.5, but it doesnt work with 3.0 now.. so i was wondering if i needed to get it working :)
<BUGabundo> stefanlsd: and 3.6 ??
<BUGabundo> eheh
<stefanlsd> BUGabundo: hehe.   run something stable for a while!  :)
<gnomefreak> stefanlsd: you can add 3.0 in control file
<gnomefreak> stefanlsd: im not looking at the package atm so that is best option off top of my head
<stefanlsd> gnomefreak: yeah, its broken in some other ways, which xulrunner etc. i just dont want to go through the effort if 3.0 is a non event for karmic.
<BUGabundo> stefanlsd: what's the fun in that?
<stefanlsd> BUGabundo: hehe. yeah.
<stefanlsd> 3.5 is very unstable on karmic for me... anyone else have lots of crashes...
<BUGabundo> depends on addons
<BUGabundo> grease monkey breaks it
<BUGabundo> and so does TMP
<gnomefreak> works great for me
<BUGabundo> I've reported the greasemonkey bug upstream
<gnomefreak> greasemonkey works fine in 3.5 here
<BUGabundo> gnomefreak: on 3.5 and 3.6 ?
<gnomefreak> BUGabundo: both
<BUGabundo> mix it a bit with some other addons :)
<gnomefreak> - greasemonkey on 3.6
<gnomefreak> BUGabundo: firefox is stable add-ons are not
<BUGabundo> uptidy, nightly tools, etc
<BUGabundo> lots of breakage when combined
<BUGabundo> gnomefreak: true
<gnomefreak> ok who knows quilt fairly well?
<stefanlsd> i see its often npviewer
<BUGabundo> off to lunch. gone convert one more user after lunch :)
<gnomefreak> npviewer has issues mostly crashes
<gnomefreak> hm that script only works when using new package change
<gnomefreak> it would be nice if greasemonkey showed up in 3.5 menu
<gnomefreak> ah i see why
<gnomefreak> i dont want to build it again
<om26er> how to replace firefox 3.5.2 with 3.0.12
<om26er> any1 available 2 assist
<gnomefreak> om26er: use the menu to find 3.0
<gnomefreak> om26er: atm hardy and up have 3.0 as default
<om26er> gnomefreak: sorry i think my question was wrong
<om26er> i want to install 3.5.2
<om26er> and remove 3.0.12
<gnomefreak> sudo apt-get install firefox-3.5  than sudo apt-get remove firefox-3.0
<gnomefreak> i suggest keeping 3.0 incase you need it. just use 3.5 as default
<om26er> gnomefreak: will it be shiretoko?
<gnomefreak> om26er: yes karmic will be only one to change it to firefox instead
<om26er> gnomefreak: does open containing folder works in 3.5.2
<gnomefreak> once it is default
<gnomefreak> om26er: dont know but i did skim that bug earlier but dont rmeember it
<om26er> gnomefreak: ok thanx
<gnomefreak> om26er: np
<om26er> gnomefreak: adding mozilla team daily respo help me
<om26er> gnomefreak: do i install firefox from respo or from software channel
<gnomefreak> ok than it will get fixed in official repos on next point release
<gnomefreak> trying build again maybe ill get this working
<om26er> gnomefreak: ok that would b great
<gnomefreak> ok last change if it fails ill work on it next week
 * gnomefreak has a feeling upstream needs to fix it
<gnomefreak> fixed greasemonkey
<gnomefreak> ok sent email about it :)
<gnomefreak> ok greasemonkey uploaded to PPA :) later guys
<gnomefreak> BUGabundo: 0.8.20090123.1-0ubuntu3~jjv
<gnomefreak> thats in my PPA it fixes depends on 3.5 and 3.6
<gnomefreak> try that instead of nightly tools
<BUGabundo> gnomefreak: ?
<gnomefreak> BUGabundo: greasemonkey is updated for 3.5 3.6 since the one in repos didnt support them
<BUGabundo> last time I checked I had the lasted upstream
 * BUGabundo checks again
<BUGabundo> it would be foolish of me to make bugs on older versions
<BUGabundo> yep
<BUGabundo> I have the latest available upstream
<BUGabundo> gnomefreak: what does htat ppa change?
<BUGabundo>   Installed: 0.8.20090123.1-0ubuntu2
<gnomefreak> BUGabundo: bumps max versions to 3.5
<gnomefreak> oopps
<gnomefreak> 3.6 i mean
<BUGabundo> ahh
<BUGabundo> well I have nightly tools
<BUGabundo> although disabled now
<gnomefreak> https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~gnomefreak/firefox-extensions/greasemonkey.ubuntu
<gnomefreak> those are the changes
<gnomefreak> and its built in PPA already
<gnomefreak> any other problems with it?
<gnomefreak> that i should know about
<BUGabundo> just a sec
<BUGabundo> need to paste the trace
<BUGabundo> don't want to flood the #
<BUGabundo> :)
<gnomefreak> k
<BUGabundo> as soon as I enable GM FF won't start
<BUGabundo> asac: knows about it
<BUGabundo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/241716/
<gnomefreak> mine starts fine with mine. i would say its the nightly tools extension (should be disabled in 3.5
<BUGabundo> it is
<gnomefreak> ok 3.6 is crashing
<BUGabundo> hehe
<gnomefreak> mine worked here test it see if it helps
<gnomefreak> testing something here
<BUGabundo> let me get you that bug
<BUGabundo> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/greasemonkey/+bug/405070
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 405070 in greasemonkey "GM crashes Firefox 3.6" [Undecided,New]
<gnomefreak> BUGabundo: yep nightly tools is disabled here
<BUGabundo> right
<BUGabundo> so I know GM works on 3.6 even without NT
<gnomefreak> BUGabundo: do yuou have link to newest 3.6 nightly tools
<BUGabundo> sure
<BUGabundo> https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/6543
<gnomefreak> thanks
<BUGabundo> or at http://www.oxymoronical.com/web/firefox/nightly
<gnomefreak> Nightly Tester Tools 2.0.2 could not be installed because it is not compatible with Minefield 3.6a1pre. i dont want to fix it
<BUGabundo> eheh
<BUGabundo> yeah I got that a few days ago
<BUGabundo> on my debian work machine
<BUGabundo> then it worked
<BUGabundo> I think XUL did not upgrade for some reason
<BUGabundo> manually instaling it, fixed
<BUGabundo> I think asac messed up the depencies
 * gnomefreak wonders. i think i can fix it
<BUGabundo> also got something kewl the other day
<BUGabundo> TMP complaing it could not be installed 'cause NT was instaled
<BUGabundo> lolol
<BUGabundo> since I need more TMP, NT went way :)
<BUGabundo> now I need to find a replacement for uptidy :(
<BUGabundo> http://trac.arantius.com/wiki/Extensions/Uppity
<BUGabundo> it breaks TMP too
<gnomefreak> ok i think this fixes it. will repack it and test if it does ill branch it and push to PPA
<BUGabundo> http://trac.arantius.com/ticket/318
<gnomefreak> the install.rdf said max version was 3.0a1pre
<BUGabundo> gnomefreak: check all my addons eheh
<gnomefreak> BUGabundo: not today :)
<BUGabundo> on that bug gnomefreak
<BUGabundo> just a _small_ list
<gnomefreak> oh shit
<BUGabundo> what?
<BUGabundo> is that *too* many?
<BUGabundo> that's just a _small_ part of what I had back on 3.0 and 3.5
<BUGabundo> since most won't work
<gnomefreak> 3.6 started fine >10 time with GM installed now it doesnt with the same error you had
<BUGabundo> you fixed it?
<BUGabundo> I can start 3.6 1 out of 5 tries
<BUGabundo> or else I have to use safe-mode
<BUGabundo> starting ONCE in safe mode seems to help fixing it for one startup
<BUGabundo> but since that's too much trouble I have it disabled
<gnomefreak> we lost the install button in ubufox
<BUGabundo> as you can see form that bug, all my other addons are enabled and workign
<gnomefreak> wtf happened to it
<BUGabundo> amazingly all others disalbed are Ubuntu specific
<BUGabundo> LOLOLOL
<gnomefreak> ubufox should make life easier not harder damnit
<BUGabundo> gnomefreak: what does it do nowadays?
<BUGabundo> I've had it disabled for the last year or so
<gnomefreak> that error and non start are not ading up
<BUGabundo> LOL
<gnomefreak> http://pastebin.mozilla.org/665323
<gnomefreak> and its running
<gnomefreak> BUGabundo: is that the same as yours?
<BUGabundo> yeah
<BUGabundo> I get *that* _everytime_
<BUGabundo> don't even care anymore
<BUGabundo> I think asac has  some patch on daily PPA for 3.6 to test that
<gnomefreak> you get the error everytime but the crash no?
<gnomefreak> BUGabundo: im using daily 3.6
<gnomefreak> after testing this i have to get going
<BUGabundo> I only get the crash with GM enabled
<BUGabundo> took me half an hour to bisec al my addons to figure it out
<gnomefreak> hmmmm
<gnomefreak> brb
<BUGabundo> ok
<BUGabundo> I'm off. see you in a bit
<gnomefreak> ok im fed up with upstreeam authors without email addresses but i gave a review hopfully he will read it if not i have it fixed and can build it for PPA
<EruditeHermit> hey, what is the ubuntu build daemon web page?
<BUGabundo> https://edge.launchpad.net/builders/ ?
<BUGabundo> EruditeHermit: ^^^^^
<BUGabundo> or https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+builds
<EruditeHermit> ah thanks
<BUGabundo> np
<EruditeHermit> the official distribution build machines build stuff for karmic?
<BUGabundo> yeah
<BUGabundo> why do you ask EruditeHermit?
<BUGabundo> if not, how would i be running it!
<EruditeHermit> I was trying to build a new kernel
<EruditeHermit> but ran out of space on my machine
<EruditeHermit> =p
<EruditeHermit> wondering when it will get built in the archive
<BUGabundo> aahahaahhahaahaahhahahaahahaahah
<BUGabundo> yeah check on one of those links
<EruditeHermit> the sources are there
<EruditeHermit> because I was able to do apt-get source
<EruditeHermit> but no packages
<EruditeHermit> so if they are idle, I don't know what is happening
<BUGabundo> yeah check on one of those links
<EruditeHermit> the official distribution buildds are idle
<EruditeHermit> only the ppa machines have stuff building
<BUGabundo> ok
<BUGabundo> and where is your package?
<EruditeHermit> oh
<EruditeHermit> its built
<EruditeHermit> but its not apt-gettable yet
<EruditeHermit> https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/2.6.31-5.24/+build/1143084
<BUGabundo> yeah
<BUGabundo> it takes a bit to be coppied
<EruditeHermit> cool
<EruditeHermit> brb
<EruditeHermit> got to test it!
<kklimonda> I know this isn't the best place to ask questions but where does Firefox store buttons order?
<BUGabundo> ehe
<BUGabundo> fta: ping ^^^^^^^
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2009-08-02
<LLStarks> asac, why does multiple digg story tabs reliable make 3.6 freeze?
<LLStarks> or hang
<micahg> anyone here running karmic?
<om26er> open and open containing folder does not work in the downloaded contents
<micahg> what version?
<om26er> micahg: 3.5
<micahg> hmmm
<micahg> I also had some trouble
<micahg> Have you tried a new profile?
<micahg> It worked for me in a new profile
<om26er> no
<om26er> i have not
<om26er> how to make a new profile?
<micahg> I haven't had time to figure out why it's not working for me in my current profile
<micahg> firefox-3.5 -ProfileManager
<om26er> in terminal?
<micahg> yeah
<micahg> bug 356026
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 356026 in firefox-3.5 "open containing folder in downloads doesn't work" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/356026
<om26er> micahg: profile manager is the same as normal firefox
<micahg> ?
<om26er> micahg: no i created new profile but the problem persists
<om26er> yesterday gnomefreak told me that he will try to fix in the next package but today i updated it and the problem is not gone
<micahg> well, a new package hasn't been released yet for 3.5
<micahg> 3.5.1 is the latest
<micahg> unless you are using the dailies
<micahg> ah, it's working for me now :)
<micahg> What version of 3.5 on what version of Ubuntu?
<micahg> om26er: I'm going to close out the bug report I made unless you have more information for it.
<BUGabundo> morning !
<gnomefreak> god help me :( its too early for him
<kklimonda> gnomefreak: I've prepared a fast update to 0.7.8 based on your branches earlier today
<gnomefreak> kklimonda: there re some licencing issues last time i looked as well as with flashgot. flashgot is waiting for upstream to get back to us
<gnomefreak> kklimonda: if you push to your own bzr branch after test building let me know ill look at it
<kklimonda> gnomefreak: sure, and wrt licensing issues - how severe are they?
<gnomefreak> kklimonda: i dont remember off hand what they were
<gnomefreak> wait i already update to that version i think
<gnomefreak> asac: if your here please remind me what had to be done for firegpg to get into archives, or this week sometime.
<gnomefreak> kklimonda: i did the update already sorry i didnt push to my branch yet
<kklimonda> gnomefreak: to 0.7.8 ?
<gnomefreak> kklimonda: let me chcek but that sounds right. let me finish email first
<kklimonda> sure
<gnomefreak> kklimonda: it was .7.5 i was waiting to update to 0.8 due to time contraints but if you push to a branch i will ping asac to look at it or you can request a merge into my branch
<gnomefreak> the problem with most extensions upstream updates them almost weekly were we cant do that for official archives alot of times
<gnomefreak> unless makor security fixes but they use point release for features and we cant do that with stable ubuntu versions
<gnomefreak> bug 347972
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 347972 in ubufox "Does not work with Shiretoko Web Browser (Firefox 3.5)" [Critical,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/347972
<gnomefreak> i guess i shoudl take a day to update most of my branches but when upstream doesnt email you its hard to do
<gnomefreak> kklimonda: can i have you branches link.
<gnomefreak> major even
<gnomefreak> kklimonda: gmail is still broken atm for firegpg
<gnomefreak> s/still/
<gnomefreak> Gmail can be still broken in 0.7.8 ! Wait a few days and everything should be ok. (30.07.09
<gnomefreak> well at least they didnt drop svn source
<gnomefreak> asac: it seems SM2.1 is SM2 im just not sure why the .1 was added since it wasnt relelased yet
<gnomefreak> kklimonda: now i remember it was FireGPGCall clena rule in debian/rules that is messed up. I commented it out but that is a temp fix i havent gotten around to fixing it yet
<gnomefreak> kklimonda: heres what i will do. i update my .upstream branchi will look into fixing the FireGPGCall this week (they moved it and change it) and i will email upstream to bump the max version upstream to 3.6 to stop fixing conflicts every time we merge to .ubuntu branch
<gnomefreak> ok contacted author and see what he says about bumping version. I'm getting tired of fixing conflicts for each release and its known that it works on 3.6
<gnomefreak> ok it looks like m-d is going to be a while for SM2 im gonna go for a bit and work on it tomorrow if i have time
<e-jat> ping fta
<fta> e-jat, ?
<e-jat> fta: http://paste.ubuntu.com/244281/
<fta> e-jat, http://identi.ca/notice/7429366
<e-jat> ok ..
<fta> e-jat, you were not supposed to install it manually, but wait for chromium to ask for that new dep
<e-jat> fta: ic ...
<e-jat> ok thanks for da info
<e-jat> fta: i having prob with .pdf .. even i already restore it .. seems like it wont popup asking me to dload the .pdf
<fta> e-jat, you already asked me that right? you may want to file a bug
<e-jat> owh ok .. sorry for asking it again .. ;]
<fta> e-jat, no problem, it's just that i don't have an answer for you, as it works for me
<e-jat> or maybe ill try to purge then reinstall it back ..
<e-jat> then if its still occurs .. maybe ill need to file a bug
<e-jat> fta: r u using gnome @ kde?
<e-jat> maybe i need to try in both ..
<e-jat> or it just me having the issue ..
<fta> gnome
<e-jat> brb ..
<asac> quick hello from frankfurt airport ;)
<asac> this is really a desaster airport ;) ... they dont have sushi or anything else decent to eat
<asac> just italian food
<sebner> asac: I used a train today which came from frankfurt :D
<asac> like 20 italian restaurants or so in a row
<sebner> ürg
<asac> sebner: he. so you didnt even come from frankfurt ;)?
<asac> actually i havent seens anything else but italian and i have been walking through the terminal for about an hour
<sebner> asac: nah, I just joined in salzburg ;D
<asac> finally found a power plug ;)
<asac> sebner: oh so going south?
<asac> !time
<ubottu> Information about using and setting your computer's clock on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuTime - See https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/serverguide/C/NTP.html for information on usage of the Network Time Protocol (NTP)
<asac> hey
<asac> i need the current time ;)
<asac> the clock close the powerplug is broken
<asac> !now
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about now
<asac> @now
<sebner> asac: sure, you know I live there -> http://www.austria-navigator.de/karte/0667.jpg  , just visited some friends in Upper Austria
<BUGabundo> asac: Sun Aug  2 20:05:39 WEST 2009
<BUGabundo> asac: Sun Aug  2 19:05:58 UTC 2009
<BUGabundo> bot at your service :)
<asac> thx ;)
<asac> BUGabundo: i need CEST ;)
<asac> but i can guess that
 * asac thinks he should move to the other departure area again where there are no powerplugs, .... flight leaves in 50 minutes
<asac> sebner: now i know where you live ;)
<asac> ok off ... getting upstairs again.
<sebner> asac: hf
<BUGabundo> have a good trip asac
<asac> thx
<fta> asac, need help with my codec package
<BUGabundo> he is traveling :)
<BUGabundo> do you want him to kick a plane down ???
<BUGabundo> >:-D
<fta> asac, http://paste.ubuntu.com/244445/ is it enough/too much?
<fta> oh, i didn't read above
<BUGabundo> eehe
<BUGabundo> fta: http://code.google.com/p/chromium/issues/detail?id=13096
<BUGabundo> Updates:        Labels: -Mstone-LinuxBeta
<fta> so?
<fta> BUGabundo, so?
<BUGabundo> nothing
<BUGabundo> just keeping you updatd
<BUGabundo> don't kill me
<fta> there are plenty of bugs that got the minus for beta, it just means that noone has a patch good enough
<fta> at last, my fix for the codecs looks ok
<BUGabundo> I just don't know how there inst a patch for something so basic
<BUGabundo> that even works on the same app, on another OS :\
<fta> the thing is omnibox is much more than an url bar, it's also a search bar, so you have plenty of features combined
<BUGabundo> so does AwesomeBar
<BUGabundo> :)
<fta> not really, this is AwesomeBar + the search box
<fta> good, noone filed bugs upstream for my codec mess
<BUGabundo> hahaha
<BUGabundo> you seem confident
<fta> hm, the packaging issue is solved, but still no video
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2010-08-02
<BUGabundo> anyone having trouble in youtube with chromium ?  I get a message saying video format not available, when using html5
* micahg changed the topic of #ubuntu-mozillateam to: Welcome to the Ubuntu Mozilla Team: |  Mailing List: http://is.gd/83fnr | Firefox 3.6.8 in Hardy-Maverick | Thunderbird 3.1 (Now in Mozilla Daily PPA) Coming to Maverick after Alpha 3 | Firefox 4.0 Beta PPA coming Mid August | Report Mozilla PPA bugs here: http://is.gd/dPMLv | Help test Mozilla prerelease updates http://is.gd/dsudW | Next Meeting: TBD
* micahg changed the topic of #ubuntu-mozillateam to: Welcome to the Ubuntu Mozilla Team: |  Mailing List: http://is.gd/83fnr | Firefox 3.6.8 in Hardy-Maverick | Thunderbird 3.1 (Now in Mozilla Daily PPA [amd64|lpia]) Coming to Maverick after Alpha 3 | Firefox 4.0 Beta PPA coming Mid August | Report Mozilla PPA bugs here: http://is.gd/dPMLv | Help test Mozilla prerelease updates http://is.gd/dsudW | Next Meeting: TBD
<czr> micahg, cool, I'll keep on using the "other" PPA until maverick then
<eagles0513875|2> morning
<fta2> https://edge.launchpad.net/~chromium-daily/+archive/dev/+build/1898702
<fta2> there're kidding me, right?
<fta2> "created on 2010-07-31" "Start 2010-08-05"
<fta2> micahg, ^^
<eagles0513875|2> morning fta2
 * fta2 feels like stopping all the dailies for good this time, ppa are unreliable for that usage
<BUGabundo_remote> fta2: codecs borked in chromium
<fta2> BUGabundo_remote, ?
<BUGabundo_remote> html5 videos won't work in youtube
<BUGabundo_remote> (2010-08-02 00:10:10) freenode: anyone having trouble in youtube with chromium ?  I get a message saying video format not available, when using html5
<eagles0513875|2> BUGabundo_remote: question not related to chromium
<eagles0513875|2> woudl u recommend against embedding a video with the html5 video tag
<eagles0513875|2> and if so what would you recommend instead
<BUGabundo_remote> eagles0513875|2: no
<BUGabundo_remote> but depends on your target audience
<BUGabundo_remote> how many browsers support it already?
<BUGabundo_remote> how many users have browsers capable of using it?
<eagles0513875|2> i hear ya i am trying to figureo ut something as i need to embed a video in the website im doing
<micahg> czr: what "other" PPA?
<micahg> BUGabundo_remote: eagles0513875|2: HTML5 is supported by everything except IE ATM, the question is which codec, after Firefox 4.0 is released, WebM seems the way to go
<eagles0513875|2> webm?
<micahg> eagles0513875|2: VP8
<eagles0513875|2> micahg: any good websites about webM
<BUGabundo_remote> micahg: +1
<BUGabundo_remote> eagles0513875|2: videojs.com I think
<eagles0513875|2> thanks BUGabundo_remote
<micahg> eagles0513875|2: http://www.webmproject.org/
<eagles0513875|2> thanks micahg
 * micahg seems to have forgotten a patch for TB3.1...
<czr> micahg, ticotz has one which carries TB3.1 for 32 and 64.
<czr> ricotz, sry.
<czr> micahg, newer versions of lightning require TB3.1, and sunbird isn't developmed anymore. so it's kind of catch-22.
<micahg> czr: I addressed that in my post to the team mailing list
<czr> micahg, do you have url handy? I don't follow the ML directly
 * micahg probably should've waited for it to build before sending out the mail though :-/
<micahg> czr: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-mozillateam/2010-August/001185.html
<micahg> fta2: do you have a libvpx backport?  do you build with yasm?
<czr> micahg, thanks
<eagles0513875|2> ha figured out hwo to get a video on website
<eagles0513875|2> seems like you can do it with the img tag
<eagles0513875|2> and set movie that way
<micahg> fta2: if you get a chance, can you respin Tb3.1 in umd?
 * gnomefreak cant get shit to work right
<micahg> chrisccoulson: it's going to be a busy month :)
<fta2> micahg, yep, i have backports of libvpx from debian, with yasm
<fta2> in ucd
<fta2> i auto-backport it
<fta2> micahg, ^^, here is my script: http://paste.ubuntu.com/472172/
 * fta2 likes shell scripts..
<fta2> micahg, umd respin: done
<micahg> fta2: thanks, I think I'll backport yasm to umd then for hardy/jaunty, I have to talk to Mozilla about using system libvpx for xulrunner-2.0
<fta2> micahg, you can probably just copy everything from ucd
<micahg> fta2: that would work also, I requested a yasm update in debian which might improve chromium and firefox builds
<fta2> micahg, what kind of update?
<micahg> fta2: yasm is 0.8 in debian and 1.0.1 is out
<micahg> that's what Mozilla is building with
<fta2> oh, i see. is there a big difference, perf wise?
<micahg> fta2: idk, my guess is a little bit of improvement, but every little bit helps in the browser
<fta2> micahg, i've discussed the use of ffvp8 in chromium with upstream, they said they will use it if it really proves faster, but not before it's on par with libvpx on the various arm arches needed by chrom*os
<fta2> micahg, (wrt http://x264dev.multimedia.cx/?p=499)
<micahg> fta2: cool, Mozilla has issues with that since it's LGPL
<micahg> chrisccoulson: don't you need commas between Provides entries?
<chrisccoulson> micahg - oops ;)
<chrisccoulson> well spotted
<micahg> chrisccoulson: so, I managed to get kmozillahelper renamed to firefox-kde-support, but now we have kmozillahelper in Lucid and firefox-kde-support in Maverick+, so do I do Suggests: firefox-kde-support | kmozillahelper so that the PPAs work or should I create a control.in file and add the appropriate one in rules?
<chrisccoulson> micahg - the first solution should work ok
<micahg> chrisccoulson: k, I'll get that in later this week then
<chrisccoulson> asac - if i want to get the latest binaries for arm, i should get them from http://ports.ubuntu.com/ shouldn't i?
<asac> chrisccoulson_: yes
<fta> asac, hey
<micahg> fta: builders are back :)
<fta> really?  http://people.ubuntu.com/~fta/ppa-dashboard/chromium-daily.html
<micahg> fta: just were restored, if they don't disappear again, they should be caught up by tomottow
<micahg> *tomorrow
<asac> fta: hi!
<fta> micahg, the build-farm really makes me want to quit for good, seriously
<micahg> fta: it's hard to complain about a free service
<fta> micahg, sure, but my contribution is also free
<micahg> fta: true, I see your point now, you fix an FTBFS and can't even get the builds to finish
<fta> micahg, also, the non-daily ppas all contain hot security fixes, yet no valid builds in days
<fta> so i can only conclude that PPAs are not suitable for shipping browsers
<fta> not reliable
<micahg> fta: well, not suited for immediate release
<micahg> fta: you're in a tight spot since there's no lead time on the chromium builds, we usually get 3 weeks, even for emergency builds, we usually get a couple hours notice
<fta> it always the same story, no resources for dailies, and not suitable for timely releases. so for me, it's useless as a service for the wide community of browser users
<micahg> fta: I think once the administrative hurdles are out of the way, you might be able to get a native PPA that chrisccoulson could upload for you to for stable releases
<fta> micahg, that won't work if it's not automated. i'd better give the whole thing to someone else and spend my time on something else
<micahg> fta: idk what to say, asac or chrisccoulson_ any ideas?
<fta> imho, only someone from canonical can do that, as we outsiders don't have access to enough resources
<chrisccoulson_> i'm not sure. ultimately, the updates will go through -security (which i can upload to the PPA for), and the builds for those are scored quite high
<fta> stable resources i mean
<chrisccoulson_> so, some of the current issues will go away then, as the builds will generally move through the queue much faster
<fta> chrisccoulson_, so you just confirmed that dailies are not welcome
<chrisccoulson_> fta - no, dailies are welcome
<micahg> fta: no, there's a whole campaign this cycle for dailies
<fta> chrisccoulson_, clearly not when it's impossible to get a build in a week
<chrisccoulson_> fta - welcome and possible are 2 different things though. they are certainly welcome, but i'm not sure why the PPA's are so slow atm
<micahg> chrisccoulson_: the problem is the PPA builders get hijacked for  internal Canonical tasks (mirrors, test machines...)
<chrisccoulson_> micahg - ah, ok
<chrisccoulson_> and we have resource issues with the native builders at the moment too
<fta> ok, i stop complaining, i'll build my own stuff somewhere else and let the ppas agonize
<chrisccoulson_> fta - there's quite a few people currently asking for more buildd capacity atm, so people are aware that the current situation is sub-optimal
<fta> sorry, been disconnected
<fta> (again)
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2010-08-03
<micahg> chrisccoulson_: looks like we'll be pushing TB 3.1.2 into maverick at the end of the week
<chrisccoulson_> micahg - yeah, just saw the mail too ;)
<micahg> chrisccoulson_: I'm wondering, should I wait until Sat night to upload so I can watch for regressions?
<micahg> or right after CDs are final on Thursday?
<chrisccoulson_> it doesn't matter too much really, as long as one of us is around after uploading it
<chrisccoulson_> we can upload it as soon as a3 is released though
<micahg> chrisccoulson_: k, was just worried about Fri night/Sat as that's when it'll probably hit the mirrors
<micahg> chrisccoulson_: since we have to backport thunderbird-locales, I"m not going to modify the packaging from the Lucid version aside from updating to comm-1.9.2 locales
<chrisccoulson_> yeah, that sounds ok
<micahg> chrisccoulson_: as for enigmail, I plan on merging from Debian to pick up their packaging fixes and then updating to 1.1.2 (TB31 support)
<chrisccoulson_> what sort of packaging changes are there?
<micahg> chrisccoulson_: idk, I haven't looked yet, if they're ominous, I'll leave them out or run it by you
<micahg> chrisccoulson_: I just know they had 4 revisions on top of ours
<chrisccoulson_> i suspect it will probably just be ok to use
<chrisccoulson_> i'll probably convert the FF4.0 dailies in to all-in-one build sometime tomorrow, and turn on the crash reporter
<chrisccoulson_> i chatted with ted on IRC earlier, and he's quite keen for us to do that
<micahg> chrisccoulson_: awesome, that leaves me free this weekend to make PPAs :)
<micahg> chrisccoulson_: tedg?
<micahg> chrisccoulson_: don't forget yasm in the build-dep, that should help with WebM
<chrisccoulson_> micahg - ted mielczarek
<chrisccoulson_> (i think that's how you spell it)
<micahg> chrisccoulson_: oh, upstream ted :)
<chrisccoulson_> i think we'll only switch on the crash reporter for maverick (and maybe lucid) for the dailies, else we'll end up sending several GB of crash symbols every day
<micahg> chrisccoulson_: sounds good, if that works and they want more, we can always do more
 * micahg needs to run home, tty in the morning
<chrisccoulson_> ok, thanks!
<fta> jdstrand, mdeslaur-afk: bug 612109 needed for lucid
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 612109 in chromium-browser (Ubuntu) "new upstream release: 5.0.375.125~r53311 (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/612109
<asac> !test
<ubot2> hrm?
<fta> BUGabundo_remote, hi, do you remember when the codecs stopped working?
<fta> stupid lp removes the debs far too early to be useful to bisect anything :(
<gnomefreak> fta: you used to bring up the removed packages in PPA
<gnomefreak> be able to bring
<fta> it's no longer possible
<gnomefreak> oh well damn
<fta> months ago, they decided it was too big
<fta> but now, it's useless
<gnomefreak> it was handy to have
<BUGabundo_remote> fta: it still happens
<BUGabundo_remote> I have all packages here
<BUGabundo_remote> 8,5GB
<chrisccoulson> asac - do you know what abrowser_run_mozilla.patch is meant to do? it doesn't seem to do much with the way that we start the browser from the wrapper script
<asac> chrisccoulson: can you paste the patch?
<chrisccoulson> asac - http://paste.ubuntu.com/472635/
<asac> chrisccoulson: did i commit that?
<chrisccoulson> asac - i think so, it's been there quite a long time though
<asac> feels more like something fta'ish :) (blind guessing)
<chrisccoulson> asac - ok, i'm just trying to look at the way the whole startup script/alternative branding works atm, and this patch seemed a little redundant
<fta> nope, not mine
<fta> bzr blame it
<chrisccoulson> heh, "491 asac@ub..."
<chrisccoulson> i've never used bzr blame before!
<asac> chrisccoulson: ffox branch?
<chrisccoulson> asac - this one: lp:firefox/3.6
<asac> chrisccoulson: debian/firefox.sh.in:
<asac> sets CMDNAME_USER
<chrisccoulson> asac - yeah, i can see that bit. but i'm still not sure what it actually does
<asac> chrisccoulson: i think its there to fix MOZ_DEFAULT_NAME for abrowser
<chrisccoulson> asac - firefox.sh always calls $LIBDIR/firefox though, so MOZ_DEFAULT_NAME is always the same value (whether you start abrowser or not)
<chrisccoulson> unless i've misunderstood something ;)
<jdstrand> fta: thanks. do you have a lucid package available somewhere?
<fta> jdstrand, http://people.ubuntu.com/~fta/chromium/5.0.375.125~r53311-0ubuntu0.10.04.1/
<jdstrand> fta: thanks
<BUGabundo_remote> fta: any progress on the codec breakage?
<fta> BUGabundo_remote, no, i don't have the older debs
<fta> BUGabundo_remote, if you want to help, could you please identify a window for the regression?
<fta> i'm not sure it's the codec package, it may be chromium itself
<BUGabundo_remote> fta: Sunday
<BUGabundo_remote> let me know if you need any deb
<fta> micahg, wrt my pysnmp fix, the other day, you told me to subscribe sru, right?
<micahg> fta: and upload to lucid-proposed
<fta> why sru?
<micahg> ubuntu-sru
<micahg> it's already subscribed
<fta> bug 610570
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 610570 in python-pysnmp4 (Ubuntu Lucid) (and 1 other project) "python deprecation warnings for md5 and sha (affects: 2) (heat: 16)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/610570
<micahg> ah, it's uploaded, good
<fta> no, see the last comment
<micahg> fta: Riddell must not be familiar with new SRU policy :)
<fta> i'm not either
<micahg> fta: try moving the test case to the description
<micahg> fta: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2010-July/030999.html
<fta> bug 612879
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 612879 in chromium-browser (Ubuntu) "Repo is not getting updated (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/612879
<fta> *sigh*
<micahg> fta: I wasn't sure what teh user meant about that
<fta> i can't use lp anymore, everything i do times out :(
<micahg> fta: are you on edge?
<micahg> chrisccoulson_: did you accidentally set the wrong task on bug 613049, I'm just wondering if there's a new bug in malone
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 613049 in firefox (Ubuntu Maverick) (and 1 other project) "Default website link in Maverick firefox is invalid (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/613049
<chrisccoulson_> micahg - no, it was me working around another bug in launchpad that gives me more priviliges than i really have ;)
<chrisccoulson_> i can target bugs in universe to a particular release, but not packages in main
<chrisccoulson_> but if i remove the package assignment, then i can target the bug ;)
<chrisccoulson_> which is cheating
<micahg> so you targetted an empty task
<chrisccoulson_> micahg - yeah, then reassign it back to firefox again ;)
<micahg> cool, that's good to know :)
<chrisccoulson_> in theory, this should just work, because i can already upload the package
<chrisccoulson_> but it doesnt, so i cheat a little (although i shouldn't be doing that really)
<micahg> heh, ok, just got the second email (which is really the first thing you did)
<micahg> chrisccoulson_: yeah, just apply for core-dev ;)
<chrisccoulson_> micahg - yeah, i keep meaning to apply at some point
<fta> yeah, another chrome hannel :P http://blog.chromium.org/2010/08/google-chrome-in-coal-mine.html
<fta> channel
<micahg> fta: isn't that just their version of a daily build?
<fta> micahg, nope, it's between -dev and daily
<micahg> fta: oh, fun
<fta> they want to release faster, so they need the dev->beta->stable to be shorter
<fta> more release means even more work for us
<micahg> yes, a new major release every 6 weeks, plus additional security/major bug fixing
<fta> http://blog.chromium.org/2010/07/release-early-release-often.html
<fta> jdstrand, ^^
<micahg> fta: yeah, I saw that and mentioned it to seb128 earlier
<micahg> fta: I was hoping it meant less frequent miinor releases, but they told me that wasn't the case
<micahg> fta: builders are back and i386 queue is almost done (5 hrs)
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2010-08-04
<gnomefreak> anyone notice the context menu changed a bit from 3.6* and 4.0*. it seems open in tab is the second choice in 3.6*. in 4.0 it is the first choice
<asac> micahg: someone on twitter asked about tbird 3.1 ;)
<yofel> was the search bar intentionally moved to the left in 3.6? http://imagebin.ca/view/H_GDBXXi.html
<yofel> maverick with 3.6.9~hg20100803r34478+nobinonly-0ubuntu1~umd1
<asac> i dont think so. might be related to your personal customizations you had before
<yofel> indeed, it's on the right in a new profile
<yofel> now how did this get moved there o.O
 * gnomefreak thought micahg planed on pushing it to Maverick or at least trying to
<gnomefreak> the feature that lsts a pugin crash but not the browser (dont recall teh name of it) but is 3.6 getting it
<chrisccoulson> asac - about tb 3.1, micahg has plans to get that in to maverick after the a3 release ;)
<asac> kk
<asac> thx
<micahg> chrisccoulson: will you have a chance to look at enigmail-locales for Lucid today?
<chrisccoulson> micahg - sure, can do
<micahg> thanks, that way we can hopefully get a fix in before most people upgrade
<micahg> chrisccoulson: I need to drop a patch from the daily, were you planning on releasing an ubuntu2 to maverick or just push 3.6.9 to -security for testing when ready?
<micahg> s/-security/ums
<chrisccoulson> micahg - i was planning to do a ubuntu2 release after the a3 release
<chrisccoulson> which patch do you want to drop?
<micahg> chrisccoulson: I need to drop the symlinks patch since it was accepted upstream in 3.6.9
<micahg> chrisccoulson: I can wait another day, the build will just fail tonigght
<chrisccoulson> ah, ok
<micahg> chrisccoulson: BTW, I have the maverick note in /topic :)
<chrisccoulson> oh, yeah ;)
<chrisccoulson> xchat truncates that though ;)
<chrisccoulson> micahg - are you on the ubuntu-desktop ML?
<micahg> chrisccoulson: no, would you like me to be?
 * micahg has signed up for almost every other relavent list
<chrisccoulson> micahg - yeah, can do. i posted a mail there a couple of minutes ago to discuss default bookmark suggestion (as it was something that somebody bought up on here a few weeks back)
<chrisccoulson> and i got a response straight away from humphreybc, with a single suggestion....
<chrisccoulson> to omgubuntu ;)
<micahg> chrisccoulson: yeah, but I think we should stick to official or mostly official Ubuntu links in ubufox
<chrisccoulson> yeah, i agree
<micahg> signing up for list now
<chrisccoulson> micahg - i'm starting to merge some of the changes in firefox-3.6.head in to firefox-4.0.head now (they've diverged quite a lot). that will include using the internal xulrunner too
<chrisccoulson> i really think we should auto-generate the versioned debhelper files at build time, it's a pain trying to compare diff's when all the files are named differently
<micahg> chrisccoulson: if you want to, go for it
<chrisccoulson> yeah, i'll probably look at that over the next week or so
<micahg> it makes reversioning a snap as well, change in 2 places (rules/changes)
<micahg> chrisccoulson: might as well use control.in then if that will work too
<chrisccoulson> yeah, it would be much simpler
<micahg> chrisccoulson: just make sure you're still using dh6 logic :)
<chrisccoulson> yeah, that's no problem
<chrisccoulson> i don't know how dh7 works yet ;)
<micahg> heh, I cut the rules file for thunderbird-locales in half and then realized that I had switched to dh7 :)
<chrisccoulson> lol
<chrisccoulson> that's pretty impressive!
<micahg> soon...we can switch to dh7 soon...:)
<micahg> chrisccoulson: will it be so bad if Thunderbird 3.1.2 isn't in maverick until Sunday?
<micahg> fta: will you be available on Sunday for a bot change re TB3?
<fta> micahg, probably not until the evening, my time
<fta> and assuming i still have my adsl cnx working, it's getting worse
<micahg> chrisccoulson: miro webkit building in maverick \o/
<micahg> chrisccoulson: or at least queued
* micahg changed the topic of #ubuntu-mozillateam to: Welcome to the Ubuntu Mozilla Team: |  Mailing List: http://is.gd/83fnr | Firefox 3.6.8 in Hardy-Maverick | Thunderbird 3.1 (Now in Mozilla Daily PPA) Coming to Maverick after Alpha 3 | Firefox 4.0 Beta PPA coming Mid August | Report Mozilla PPA bugs here: http://is.gd/dPMLv | Help test Mozilla prerelease updates http://is.gd/dsudW | Next Meeting: TBD
<BUGabundo> evening
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2010-08-05
<micahg> chrisccoulson: when you get in crashreport failed to install in ff369 dailies
<jaes> hi
<jaes> i just installed thunderbird-3.1 from the ubuntu mozilla team ppa and i'd like to post a minor bug but i didn't find where i should do that
<fta> see the topic
<jaes> fta: thank you, i didn't see it
<chrisccoulson> jaes - thunderbird not starting is a minor bug? ;)
<jaes> chrisccoulson: it was easily fixed, so it didn't alarmed me that much
 * micahg wonders why my test launch was good
<micahg> jaes: thank you for finding that bug :)
<micahg> chrisccoulson: is FF40 worth a respin in the PPA?
<micahg> chrisccoulson: nm, I forgot there was a problem w/xul20
<micahg> fta: can you respin just TB31?
<chrisccoulson> micahg - it's waiting for xulrunner (which has failed) to build isn't it?
<chrisccoulson> yeah ;)
<micahg> chrisccoulson: I need to wait till Sunday for Thunderbird upload, maybe Sunday night, I need to dogfood it w/enigmail, upstream lightning and test locales and I can't do it before the weekend.  upstream locales for 3.1.2 should be published today, I don't have enigmail updated yet
<chrisccoulson> ok. i'll upload enigmail-locales for lucid in a minute, i'm clearing some sponsoring right now
<micahg> chrisccoulson: cool, thanks, BTW, I'll probably update instantbird this weekend as well
<micahg> brb, need  a reboot for kernel security uupdate
<fta> micahg, chrisccoulson: umd refreshed
<chrisccoulson> fta - thanks
<chrisccoulson> micahg - you forgot the bug number in the changelog for enigmail-locales ;)
<micahg> I guess I did, sorry
<chrisccoulson> heh, no worries. i've added it now
<chrisccoulson> micahg - enigmail-locales uploaded
<micahg> chrisccoulson: thanks, I hope it works :)
<chrisccoulson> right, back to other work now i've sponsored that, connman  and ofono :)
<micahg> fta: thanks
<micahg> fta: will you be around sunday for umd changes?
<fta> <micahg> fta: will you be available on Sunday for a bot change re TB3?
<fta> <fta> micahg, probably not until the evening, my time
<fta> that was yesterday
<micahg> fta: oh, sorry, missed that somehow, that's fine, whenever
<micahg> chrisccoulson: I don't understand, is the daily PPA not building w/MIN_SYS_DEPS?
<chrisccoulson> micahg - not yet. i've mostly finished it here already, but i didn't want to push it until i've made sure it still builds ok
<micahg> chrisccoulson: sorry, I meant 3.6
<chrisccoulson> oh, it should be for 3.6
<fta> i do i get a package dropped from the lucid queue? https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/lucid/+queue?queue_state=1&queue_text=
<micahg> so, I don't understand the fix for the FTBFS
<micahg> fta: ask archive admin to reject the upload
<fta> (the older python-pysnmp4)
<chrisccoulson> micahg - are you referring to the lpia build failures for 3.6?
<micahg> yeah, I guess so
<micahg> is that what happened?
<chrisccoulson> micahg - i see what the issue is there
<micahg> it's just that one arch
<chrisccoulson> micahg - http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~mozillateam/firefox/firefox-3.6.head/revision/642 will fix that
<chrisccoulson> (inadvertently) ;)
<micahg> chrisccoulson: that's what I don't get, I thought we were buillding with that already
<micahg> or is it not on that arch
<chrisccoulson> micahg - it's only enabled on i386, amd64 and armel
<micahg> chrisccoulson: ah, right
<chrisccoulson> so it won't exist on lpia, but that commit should fix that now
<vish> chrisccoulson: micahg: how does : http://paste.ubuntu.com/473629/ sound as an update for the ubufox description?
<chrisccoulson> the short description seems a little wrong :/
<vish> oh!
<micahg> vish: please file a bug on ubufox to change release notes to Ubuntu release notes
<vish> chrisccoulson: that one is the old description
 * micahg has to run
<vish> micahg: there is a bug already
<chrisccoulson> hmmm, it doesn't really make sense
<micahg> vish: k
<vish> micahg: oh , i was thinking of a different bug.. i'll search and file one if not there
<vish> chrisccoulson: this is what it is right now,> http://paste.ubuntu.com/473633/
 * vish looking to fix #123713 for maverick atleast ;)
<chrisccoulson> the short description should probably be more like "Ubuntu specific configuration defaults and apt support for Firefox"
<vish> ah , nice catch!
 * vish changes that too
<vish> chrisccoulson: http://paste.ubuntu.com/473635/ better?
<chrisccoulson> vish, yeah, seems to be
<vish> chrisccoulson: neat thanks.
 * vish pushes branch
<vish> micahg: found Bug #274605
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 274605 in ubufox (Ubuntu Jaunty) (and 2 other projects) "Firefox release notes show Ubuntu release notes (affects: 14) (dups: 6) (heat: 64)" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/274605
<vish> oh he is not here ..
<vish> https://code.launchpad.net/~vish/ubuntu/maverick/ubufox/bug123713/+merge/31872
<vish> do i have to set the reviewers to mozilla team or .. is that fine?
<micahg> fta: do you mind if I write an apport hook for chromium?
<vish> micahg: found Bug #274605
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 274605 in ubufox (Ubuntu Jaunty) (and 2 other projects) "Firefox release notes show Ubuntu release notes (affects: 14) (dups: 6) (heat: 64)" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/274605
<vish> micahg: also , for :  https://code.launchpad.net/~vish/ubuntu/maverick/ubufox/bug123713/+merge/31872   do i have to set the reviewers to mozilla team or .. is that fine?
<micahg> vish: that should probably be UNRELEASED not maverick
<micahg> I think chrisccoulson is planning an update
<vish> oh , ok
 * vish fixes
<fta> micahg, what do you want to add?
<micahg> fta: oh, is there a hook already?
<micahg> fta: I have some notes from evan from UDS on stuff he request
<fta> micahg, no, i wanted to add one a long time ago, but couldn't think of anything useful.
<fta> oh, where is that?
<micahg> fta: I have it on another disk, I can try to pull it up next week sometime, would you be ok writing it then?
<micahg> I'll add it to the blueprint for better apport support in browsers
<fta> micahg, feel free to do it, i'm just curious about what's needed
<micahg> fta: one of the things was which window manager
<micahg> I think the other thing was an extensions list
<micahg> vish: yeah, you can request review by the ubuntu-mozilla-uploaders team
<vish> micahg: thanks , done.
<micahg> vish: it's different as for some reason, we don't have a team branch for it, I guess asac wanted a little more control over it
<micahg> s/more control/added controls
<vish> micahg: oh , ubufox is not under the mozilla team ? odd...
<micahg> vish: yep, but the uploaders can maintain the debian dir
<vish> micahg: this merge is a change in the debian dir alone, right?
<micahg> vish: yep :)
<micahg> jdstrand: if the apparmor notify plugin supposed to not show alerts for profiles in complain mode?
<micahg> *is
<vish> micahg: so i'm confused now , why uploaders cant upload , or did you mean , this one uploaders /can/ upload :)
<micahg> vish: uploaders can upload :), we just don't manage the "upstream' ubufox release
<vish> ah , got it :)
<jdstrand> micahg: is this on maverick?
<micahg> jdstrand: no, lucid
<jdstrand> micahg: it should show them. you may be running into kernel rate limiting
<micahg> hmm
<jdstrand> disable rate limiting with kern.log via sysctl:
<jdstrand> sudo sysctl -w kernel.printk_ratelimit=0
<jdstrand> micahg: well, are you saying you see the messages in kern.log, but that apparmor_notify isn't displaying them?
<micahg> I think so
<micahg> yes
<komputes> Is there something special that needs to be done to have links clicked in thunderbird focus the firefox window upfront instead of in the background?
<komputes> asac: ^ ?
<asac> komputes: thats a decision of the design team basically
<asac> e.g. apps should never come to front, but rather signal attention in the background
<komputes> asac: right, it used to focus all the time before. good i havent gone crazy ;)
<asac> thats my understanding. talk to mpt
<chrisccoulson> are you using compiz?
<asac> komputes: well there are bugs in metacity vs compiz
<komputes> asac: I agree, just helping someone who likes the old behavior
<asac> i think the compiz behaviour is the one UX always wanted
<komputes> no compiz just metacity
<asac> while metacity was always buggy (e.g. to front)
<asac> then maybe they fixed the metacity bug finally
<chrisccoulson> the compiz behaviour sucks. it either focuses windows when i don't want them, or doesn't focus windows when i do want them
<komputes> asac: this has been the case for at leat 10.04 and I think 9.10 was where the new behavior was introduced
<chrisccoulson> i've always found metacity to work better ;)
<komputes> me too
<chrisccoulson> the focus stealing logic in compiz is just completely broken IMO
<asac> komputes: well. yes. its a mess :-P
<asac> talk to desktop team what the actual wanted behaviour is
<asac> i lost track of where we stand now
<chrisccoulson> i'm not sure the design team have had any influence on the current behaviour, i think it's actually just broken ;)
<komputes> asac: as I said, I agree with mpt's design decision of "apps open in bkg" but is there a way to reverse it for users who prefer the old way. Either configuring metacity or about:config'ing ff or tb?
<jdstrand> micahg: based on the code, it looks like it is only looking at AA_RECORD_DENIED. I am betting complain mode uses AA_RECORD_AUDIT
<chrisccoulson> hmmm, apps opening in background is wrong
<chrisccoulson> it should be:
<komputes> chrisccoulson: unless you call it explicitly
<micahg> jdstrand: wouldn't it be benificial to at least have a config option for audit (maybe one already esxists)
<chrisccoulson> apps open in fg unless you clicked anywhere else in between launching the app and it appearing
<chrisccoulson> and that's how metacity (and mutter) already does it
<jdstrand> micahg: profile in complain mode tends not not be as cool as one would like, since the application goes through different codes paths
<chrisccoulson> brb, i have  to shut down to undock, else X crashes
<jdstrand> micahg: apparmor_notify could be adjusted. feel free to file a bug and attach a patch if you can
<micahg> jdstrand: well, are the extra dirs in place for maverick so I can make changes to the firefox profile without having it overwritten every time?
<jdstrand> micahg: I am actually working on it right now (well, before I started talking to you :)
<asac> komputes: i think thats not that easy.
<micahg> jdstrand: basically I need to keep adding /opt/source so I can attach debdiffs to lucid
<micahg> s/lucid/LP
<komputes> asac: well one can always wish
<komputes> asac: thanks for the pointers, cheers
<asac> its too long ago when i looked at the code. window manager could probably have a config switch for that ;)
<asac> at least metacity and compiz are probably well integrated in gconf etc. but not sure what upstream says about it
<fta> BUGabundo, http://code.google.com/p/chromium/issues/detail?id=50678
 * BUGabundo clicks
<BUGabundo> its that alright
<BUGabundo> thanks
 * BUGabundo stars
<chrisccoulson> hmmm, i have no idea what Frederik Nnaji is talking about in response to the e-mail i posted to the ubuntu-desktop ML yesterday
<micahg> chrisccoulson: he wants to be an open source evangelist vicariously through ubufox :)
<micahg> oh,  wrong guy
<micahg> he wants a bookmark service that auto updates with a focus on the user <-- weird, because we already focus the bookmarks on teh user
<chrisccoulson> yeah, i couldn't work out what he was getting at :/
<chrisccoulson> never mind, i'll just ignore him ;)
<micahg> k
<BUGabundo> fta: http://code.google.com/p/chromium/issues/detail?id=50517
<BUGabundo> this is the one really messing with me
<BUGabundo> can't use it at work
<BUGabundo> doesn't like ISA server
<BUGabundo> and squid was removed last week
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2010-08-06
<BUGabundo> I see white pillow in my short future .... nite everyone
<micahg> chrisccoulson: so, what do you think about switch which version the thunderbird.head dailies are on people?
<chrisccoulson> micahg - you mean to switch people from TB3.0 to TB3.1?
<micahg> chrisccoulson: yes, it would happen Sun night
<chrisccoulson> yeah, makes sense, especially if we are going to abandon the TB3.0 dailies
<micahg> chrisccoulson: well, originally we said we weren't but it seems more work than it's worth (create thunderbird-old source that's installable alongside thunderbird
<chrisccoulson> micahg - we should hopefully have an all-in-one build of firefox-4.0 shortly ;)
<chrisccoulson> i'm still trying to get it to build. for some reason, make install isn't installing the $LIBDIR/firefox shell script :/
<chrisccoulson> although, i've probably ruined my build environment now ;)
<micahg> chrisccoulson: that should be firefox-4.0, right?
<chrisccoulson> micahg - yeah, that's what i meant. sorry, typo ;)
<micahg> chrisccoulson: so, it's ok, if I switch on people?
<micahg> I'll test an upgrade from 3.0 to 3.1 to see what happens
<chrisccoulson> yeah, that's ok
<chrisccoulson> hmmm, we need a new NSS
<micahg> is that why stuff's breaking? we should be using in source ATM
<chrisccoulson> it's breaking xulrunner, as that's configured to use external NSS
<chrisccoulson> firefox will be using internal NSS though, so it's building ok
<micahg> chrisccoulson: I thought I fixed that to use in sourse atm
<micahg> oh, that was nspr
<chrisccoulson> we'd need to bump the version number in debian/rules to switch to internal NSS wouldn't we?
<chrisccoulson> (although i can't remember if xulrunner has that logic)
<micahg> yeah, I'm looking for a bug about it now
<chrisccoulson> we should just update it in maverick anyway
<micahg> chrisccoulson: that's assuming there's a release
<chrisccoulson> yeah, i can't find any release notes
<chrisccoulson> but there is a NSS 3.12.7 RTM tarball
<micahg> chrisccoulson: BTW, I'm going to update yasm after I get TB updated so we get better performance in ff40
<chrisccoulson> cool
<micahg> I'm going to try to get mediatomb fixed and updated to a stable version as well
<chrisccoulson> ah, the NSS tarball was only created today
<chrisccoulson> jdstrand, that might be something to be aware of. i'm not sure what issues the new version fixes yet
<micahg> chrisccoulson: mozilla 575620, do you want to update the rules files or should I?
<ubot2> Mozilla bug 575620 in Security: PSM "upgrade to NSPR 4.8.6 + NSS 3.12.7 and link against mozsqlite3" [Normal,Resolved: fixed] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=575620
<chrisccoulson> micahg - feel free to just do it :)
<micahg> chrisccoulson: k, we're going to need to bump on stable releases as well with 3.6.9
<chrisccoulson> ah, bugger
<chrisccoulson> never mind ;)
<micahg> chrisccoulson: BTW, they forgot the configure checks again
<chrisccoulson> jdstrand, so, we need to update NSS on all releases again in time for FF3.6.9 :(
<jdstrand> nice
<chrisccoulson> i'll try and get that in to the PPA over the weekend, so we have a nice head-start for testing ;)
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson: there are no CVEs with it?
<chrisccoulson> jdstrand, not yet. there are no release notes either (the tarball was only created today)
<jdstrand> if not, we can just use a -2 for it and nspr (assuming it has to be rebuilt against the new nss)
<chrisccoulson> i only realised because the latest mozilla-central depends on the new version
<jdstrand> actually, we can just lump them in. regardless, you probably don't need a USN for it in the changelog
<fta> chrisccoulson, i read tha chromium is no longer wanted on UNE, is that true?
<fta> that
<chrisccoulson> fta - "not wanted" is the wrong expression. it's definately wanted, but there's still a lot of work to do to get it in, and it's too late in the cycle to switch browser now
<chrisccoulson> the plan is still to have chromium as default in UNE
<chrisccoulson> but it's deferred to next cycle
<fta> bug 597485, last comment
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 597485 in chromium-browser (Ubuntu) " Switch to baidu as the default search engine for Chinese users (affects: 1) (heat: 78)" [Medium,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/597485
<chrisccoulson> fta - ok, i will fix that ;)
<fta> i'm disappointed, no one asked me anything :(
<chrisccoulson> i'll speak to him first
<chrisccoulson> fta - ok, i reopened it again
<chrisccoulson> well, i would have if LP didn't time out :/
<chrisccoulson> fta - did you see jcastro's announcement about the decision?
<fta> no
<micahg> chrisccoulson: it's not on the planet
<chrisccoulson> it's on one of the ML's, but i can't tell you which one whilst my computer is going this slow ;)
<chrisccoulson> eek, firefox-bin has eaten over 1GB of RAM :/
<chrisccoulson> that's why it's stopped working
<chrisccoulson> micahg - ok, there's a bug in the FF4.0 build system. it has @BINPATH@/firefox hard-coded in browser/installer/package-manifest.in
<chrisccoulson> changing it to @BINPATH@/@MOZ_APP_NAME@ fixes it
<micahg> chrisccoulson: we have a patch for that I think
<vish> fta: it was announced on the desktop mailing list
<vish> fta: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-desktop/2010-August/002603.html
<micahg> chrisccoulson: bzXXX_moz_app_name_inconsistencies.patch
<chrisccoulson> micahg - oh, it's actually the patch which breaks it ;)_
<micahg> chrisccoulson: yes :)
<chrisccoulson> ok, i disable :)
<micahg> idk why it was added, take a look at r439
<chrisccoulson> i was going to add a patch to fix it. that would have been amusing ;)
<chrisccoulson> adding a patch to revert one of our existing patches
<micahg> chrisccoulson: probably wouldn't have been the first time
<chrisccoulson> right, it's built. time to test now :)
<chrisccoulson> nice, it works
<chrisccoulson> even the built in FF-sync seems to be working
<micahg> chrisccoulson: I thought they pulled it
<micahg> maybe that was just for beta 3
<chrisccoulson> micahg - not sure. this build is 2 days old though
<chrisccoulson> so, ff3.6.head and ff4.0.head should be fairly similar now
<micahg> cool
<micahg> chrisccoulson: I think I want to rename before I make the beta PPA
<micahg> firefox-next
<micahg> and firefox-trunk
<micahg> maybe not
<micahg> there's a lot to do
<chrisccoulson> yeah, we should do. i just added a new bit to debian/rules to make that easier
<micahg> and we can rename to firefox-trunk when they branch
<micahg> chrisccoulson: BTW, it's NSS 3.12.8 beta 1 that's causing the FTBFS
<chrisccoulson> micahg - do you mean that it needs NSS 3.12.8 beta 1?
<micahg> chrisccoulson: yeah, I'm following up with upstream as to what needs to be set for configure
<chrisccoulson> ok, thanks
 * micahg should actually look at what's failing before guessing versions :-/
<micahg> plus there was no tracking bug for it
 * micahg really has to run now, bbiab
<chrisccoulson> oh, i've only just realised it is us setting MOZ_APP_NAME to firefox-4.0
<micahg> chrisccoulson: yes :)
<micahg> chrisccoulson: is it worth a mail to -devel about the Thunderbird transition in Maverick and the dailies?
<chrisccoulson> micahg - i don't think we need to do that
<micahg> chrisccoulson: k
<chrisccoulson> ff-sync is really rocking. i didn't realise i could access my tabs from my other computer
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2010-08-07
<vish> mozilla bug 572482
<ubot2> Mozilla bug 572482 in Theme "[Linux] UI Refresh" [Enhancement,New] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=572482
<LLStarks> hey guys, can you remind me when 3.6.x eol is?
<chrisccoulson> hmmm, looks like i broke FF4 dailies :/
<BUGabundo> bRoas
<bobby_> Anyone else's 4.0b4pre crashing non-stop or is it just me?
<bobby> Is FF4.0b4pre crashing at startup for anyone else?
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2010-08-08
<chrisccoulson> bobby - at startup or when viewing flash content?
<chrisccoulson> if it's when viewing flash content, then i already know why that's crashing
<bobby> Nope, at startup
<chrisccoulson> WFM. are you sure you don't have flash content on your homepage?
<bobby> Yeah, homepage is just my.yahoo.com
<bobby> I barely even see the homepage for a second
<bobby> No Flash on it though
<chrisccoulson> that works ok here
<bobby> Oh, I'm on Maverick Alpha 3 BTW
<chrisccoulson> yeah, me too
<chrisccoulson> but i know that flash definately won't work in our daily for anybody atm
<bobby> Yeah, Flash was an issue back when in... 3.7a5 if I remember
<bobby> When it was called 3.7 at least
<bobby> Let me see if I can find a crash log for it...
<chrisccoulson> there won't be one
<chrisccoulson> it's blacklisted in apport
<bobby> ... Why?
<chrisccoulson> because we're submitting crash reports directly to mozilla now. if it's crashing, you will see the mozilla crash handler
<bobby> Yeah, I got that... Why is that? I thought it was run out of launchpad?
<chrisccoulson> the crash reports for firefox are useless in launchpad
<bobby> Ah... So you just send it to the Mozilla bug team then... Got it...
<bobby> Well, I'll just run Chrome for now
<chrisccoulson> yeah, but they aren't getting our debug symbols for the daily builds yet, so our crash reports aren't useful just yet
<bobby> Yeah, not much use for em' then...
<bobby> Hey, do you know anything about the UI update?
<chrisccoulson> it depends what you want to know
<bobby> Are we getting a UI update?... At all?
<bobby> Besides tabs on top?
<chrisccoulson> from the recent discussions, i don't think it will change much more
<chrisccoulson> but i could be wrong
<bobby> What about the epic mockups?
<chrisccoulson> which ones?
<bobby> On the Mozilla.org wiki?
<bobby> https://wiki.mozilla.org/Firefox/4.0_Linux_Theme_Mockups
<bobby> They're so beautiful :s
<chrisccoulson> oh, i thought you meant the menu button in the titlebar ;)
<bobby> >.<
<bobby> No, an actual UI overhaul :P
<chrisccoulson> i'm not really sure what else is planned for the linux version
<bobby> I'm really getting sick of the UI, been the same since I started using Ubuntu/Linux a year ago :s
<fishor> hallo all, i have problem with latest two updates of firefox-4.0. Ifter start it will freeze on first page
<fishor> can any one confirm it. i use ubuntu 10.10 amd64 + ppa:ubuntu-mozilla-daily
 * micahg can test on lucid
<micahg> seems like a plugin-container issue like before :-/
<fishor> i thing i got it first time yesterday. on friday it was ok
<micahg> weird, should work...
<fishor> 3.6.9 and chromium working fine
<micahg> ah, it's not being installed :(
 * micahg updates
<micahg> fishor: shoudl be fixed tomorrow
<micahg> fishor: thanks for letting us know
<fishor> micahg: welcome and thank you
<vish> micahg: if its just improving the description , it sound good to make it more accurate
<micahg> vish: as in what I did you like?
<vish> micahg: yup , mentioning Adobe sounds good
<vish> micahg: was there a reason it wasnt mentioned before?
<micahg> vish: idk, oversight maybe
<vish> yeah , probably
<micahg> I thought he did it in the diff, but then I looked back and what was there before was worse
<vish> :)
<porter1> hey, is anyone in here?
<micahg> porter1: yes
<porter1> Cool. I was wondering if anyone else was testing 4.0b4 and having immediate crashes with flash? Also strange text rendering?
<micahg> porter1: yes, I fixed it in bzr, it'll be fixed in the next upload
<porter1> Oh cool. Thanks for responding so quickly!
<micahg> porter1: fishor let me know an hour and a half ago
<DanaG> hmm, firefox 4.0 re-broke plugin-container....
<DanaG> http://pastebin.com/pCUYTesg
<micahg> DanaG: yes, known issue that's fixed in bzr
<DanaG> Cool.
<DanaG> Just straight copying it from 3.6.9 works for now.
<micahg> DanaG: you can copy it from xulrunner-2.0
<micahg> actually, idk if that would work..
 * micahg tests
<micahg> DanaG: well, 3.6.8 doesn't work and neither does xul20
<DanaG> Hmm, it worked for me.
<DanaG> Anyway, time for bed now...
<DanaG> It'd also be nice if Firefox would report "missing" instead of hanging... =P
<DanaG> Like, "failed to start plugin container"
<micahg> DanaG: well, it was just integrated as all-in-one, so bugs likely to happen
<micahg> DanaG: the problem is with the packaging
<DanaG> Yeah, I figured.  Anyway, off to bed now -- glad to know it's known and fix-commited.
<micahg> DanaG: thanks
* micahg changed the topic of #ubuntu-mozillateam to: Welcome to the Ubuntu Mozilla Team: |  Mailing List: http://is.gd/83fnr | Firefox 3.6.8 in Hardy-Maverick | Thunderbird 3.1 (Now in Mozilla Daily PPA) Coming to Maverick after Alpha 3 | Firefox 4.0 Beta PPA coming Mid August | Report Mozilla PPA bugs here: http://is.gd/dPMLv | Help test Mozilla prerelease updates http://is.gd/dsudW | Next Meeting: TBD | Firefox 4.0 Daily flash issue will
* micahg changed the topic of #ubuntu-mozillateam to: Welcome to the Ubuntu Mozilla Team: |  Mailing List: http://is.gd/83fnr | Firefox 3.6.8 in Hardy-Maverick | Thunderbird 3.1 (Now in Mozilla Daily PPA) Coming to Maverick after Alpha 3 | Firefox 4.0 Beta PPA coming Mid August | Report Mozilla PPA bugs here: http://is.gd/dPMLv | Help test Mozilla prerelease updates http://is.gd/dsudW | Firefox 4.0 Daily flash issue Fix Committed
* micahg changed the topic of #ubuntu-mozillateam to: Welcome to the Ubuntu Mozilla Team: |  Mailing List: http://is.gd/83fnr | Firefox 3.6.8 in Hardy-Maverick | Thunderbird 3.1 (Now in Mozilla Daily PPA) Coming to Maverick This Week | Firefox 4.0 Beta PPA coming Mid August | Report Mozilla PPA bugs here: http://is.gd/dPMLv | Help test Mozilla prerelease updates http://is.gd/dsudW | Firefox 4.0 Daily flash issue Fix Committed
<micahg> hi chrisccoulson
<chrisccoulson> hi micahg
<micahg> chrisccoulson: I have TB built and the locales ready, now I'm just clearing space so I can dogfood TB before packaging up enigmail
<chrisccoulson> awesome, thanks!
<micahg> chrisccoulson: oh, I wanted to ask you about the russian translation
<micahg> for firefox that is
<chrisccoulson> for abrowser?
<micahg> yeah
<micahg> did you see that
<chrisccoulson> yeah, i was going to find a russian speaking colleague to have a look at it
<micahg> k, I'll switch you to reviewer then?
<chrisccoulson> i'm a bit nervous about changing translations for languages i don't speak ;)
<chrisccoulson> yeah, that's ok
<micahg> is that possible to reassign review?
<chrisccoulson> i'm not too sure about that
<micahg> got it :)
<chrisccoulson> ah, yes. just saw it now
<DanaG> Weird... my Firefox is not following 301 "Moved Permanently"!
<DanaG> Go to http://phoronix.com/ -- and it gives me a page that just says:
<DanaG> Moved Permanently
<DanaG> The document has moved here.
<DanaG> Same for http://newegg.com
<DanaG> This object may be found here
<DanaG> And when I click the "here" on Phoronix, it gives me a page that's entirely empty -- even "view source" is empty!
<micahg> DanaG: which version?
<DanaG> Version: 4.0~b4~hg20100807r49066+nobinonly-0ubuntu1~umd1
<micahg> oh, my daily is still broke :)
 * micahg likes empty builders :)
<micahg> lzma rocks :)
<micahg> chrisccoulson: I think the only troubling thing left with the build is the beta participation from 3.1
<DanaG> ah, updated firefox... now it's unbroken.
<micahg> I guess I can substitute beta 3.0 participation for beta 3.1 participation since thunderbird-3.0 hasn't been around for almost 6 months
<DanaG> Oh yeah, one use case those migration scripts dealt badly with, last time I checked:
<DanaG> One time I had firefox-3.5 dir symlinked to firefox dir.... so it moved "firefox-3.5" to "firefox" and "firefox" to "firefox-3.0.abandoned".
<DanaG> So I ended up with "firefox" being a symlink to "firefox".
<micahg> DanaG: we don't support user's changing links
<DanaG> Oops, my Firefox is still broken...
<DanaG> That is, the "permanently moved" is broken.
<DanaG> Error: [Exception... "'JavaScript component does not have a method named: "asyncOnChannelRedirect"' when calling method: [nsIChannelEventSink::asyncOnChannelRedirect]"  nsresult: "0x80570030 (NS_ERROR_XPC_JSOBJECT_HAS_NO_FUNCTION_NAMED)"  location: "<unknown>"  data: no]
<micahg> chrisccoulson: I seem to have dependency hell on locales
<chrisccoulson> what's the issue with them?
<micahg> chrisccoulson: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/475102/
<chrisccoulson> so,the locale packages are set to conflict thunderbird (>> 3.1~a1) and thunderbird (<< 3.1~)?
<micahg> shouldn't be
<chrisccoulson> it seems that they are according to that output
<micahg> Conflicts: thunderbird (<< 3.1~), thunderbird (>> 3.2~a1)
<micahg> oh, I'm missing one :)
<chrisccoulson> that might be why ;)
<micahg> no, it's there
<micahg> maybe dpkg -i doesn't have a good dependency resolver?
 * micahg could push to PPA
<chrisccoulson> yeah, dpkg doesn't handle dependency resolution like that
<chrisccoulson> i normally test by creating a local archive
<micahg> is that easy?
<chrisccoulson> yeah, i normally follow the instructions here for building packages with dependencies in a local archive: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PbuilderHowto#Building%20With%20Local%20Packages
<chrisccoulson> and then just add the relevant line to my sources.list
<chrisccoulson> which, for me is "deb file:///var/cache/archive/ maverick/"
<micahg> chrisccoulson: do I need anything special besides the deb line pointing to a dir with debs?
<chrisccoulson> micahg - as long as the folder is a debian repository (ie, it has things like a Packages.gz)
<micahg> ugh, I guess I have to generate that
<micahg> chrisccoulson: not going to worry about it now, just pushing to PPA
<bobby> Hey, anyone think it is time to remove the 3.7 transitional package, considering its been dead for over a month now?
<micahg> bobby: you can if you want
<bobby> lol, I'm just asking if there is a reason it is still in there... Along with FF2.0 transitional?
<micahg> bobby: ff20 should've been dropped
<bobby> Really? After only two years?
<bobby> Come on?
<bobby> When's the next FF4 update coming out... Just keeps crashing on startup
<micahg> about 7-8 hrs
<bobby> >.<
<bobby> I don't have anything against using chrome, but no auto-scrolling is really annoying me :s
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2011-08-02
<BUGabundo> evening folks of relay
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2011-08-03
<BUGabundo> bRoas
<BUGabundo> this is gonna be me in a couple of weeks! #Parashute-jump #tandem https://plus.google.com/u/0/110546133384368429145/posts/cZ4RH83okXu
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2011-08-04
<jfcastro> somebody know how can I configure an Exchange Server OWA in my thunderbird?
<BUGabundo> evening folks of the mighty land of the writing
<BUGabundo> $ pkill -9 chromium-browser
<BUGabundo> is not killing chromium :S
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2011-08-05
<BUGabundo> guud afternuun fluks
<BUGabundo> Chromium this has to STOP NOW!!!!
<BUGabundo> I want my RAM back!!!!!
<BUGabundo> https://plus.google.com/110546133384368429145/posts/4DjriLZaUNF
<micahg> bhearsum: is it appropriate for me to ask on release-drivers when the next beta will be? (since beta 5 won't be the last now)
<bhearsum> yeah, that should be fine
<micahg> k, thanks
<chrisccoulson> hi bhearsum, how are you?
<chrisccoulson> it's been quiet in here this week!
<bhearsum> i'm pretty good, other people have been doing the 6.0 Betas, which has been a refreshing change for me :)
<bhearsum> how about you?
<chrisccoulson> bhearsum, yeah, not too bad thanks. although, stressing about a crash i'm causing on the current beta ;)
<bhearsum> ouch :(
<bhearsum> current == b4?
<chrisccoulson> bhearsum, current == all 6.0 beta releases
<chrisccoulson> http://goo.gl/j7DtJ
<chrisccoulson> number 3 ;)
<chrisccoulson> it only started with 6.0
<bhearsum> oh
<chrisccoulson> most of them are from the same person though, and i got an e-mail address for him
<chrisccoulson> but he hasn't replied to me yet
<bhearsum> only 40 total
<chrisccoulson> in 1 week ;)
<bhearsum> from one person :)
<chrisccoulson> heh :)
<bhearsum> i was sweating for a second there
<bhearsum> lot's of extensions installed
<chrisccoulson> there is more than 1 person with the same crash, but the bulk of them seem to come from 1 person
<chrisccoulson> i tried replicating his setup already, and i didn't have any luck
<bhearsum> i guess libglobalmenu.so is a unity or gnome thing?
<chrisccoulson> bhearsum, yeah, that's the extension we ship
<chrisccoulson> so i'd like to figure out fairly quickly ;)
<bhearsum> ahhhh
<bhearsum> easy enough to push the fix if you find the problem
<micahg> chrisccoulson: are you preparing the natty update for 6?
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2011-08-06
<BUGabundo> 11958     1058e3         781     58639K        5.0G       1.4G        5.0G       1.4G      bugabund     bugabund       37%      chromium-brows
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2011-08-07
<DeusFigendi> Hi I'm in trouble installing Enigmail in Thunderbird. It tells me its the wrong "build type". I found a link to http://enigmail.mozdev.org/troubles.html that doesnt exist -.- and http://enigmail.mozdev.org/support/troubles.php.html seems not to handle this problem :(
<DeusFigendi> oh using atm:  Mozilla/5.0 (X11; U; Linux x86_64; en-US; rv:1.9.2.18) Gecko/20110617 Thunderbird/3.1.11
<DeusFigendi> noone? :/
<micahg> DeusFigendi: install from the Ubuntu repo
<DeusFigendi> I tried that
<DeusFigendi> It had no effect :/
<DeusFigendi> or do I have to do anything before?
<DeusFigendi> uninstall the existing Enigmail
<DeusFigendi> e.g.
<DeusFigendi> and how does Ubuntu know to what profiles it has to be installed?
<micahg> yes, uninstall the one in the profile
<DeusFigendi> okay...
<micahg> it's installed in all profiles if installed at the system level
<DeusFigendi> :-O
<DeusFigendi> thanks a lot micahg
<DeusFigendi> uninstalling helped
<DeusFigendi> the new one was instandly there ^^
<DeusFigendi> without reinstalling
<DeusFigendi> great
<micahg> DeusFigendi: so for regular extensions, we tell people to go to AMO now, but for binary ones like enigmail, we still have to provide them in the archive
<DeusFigendi> allright
<DeusFigendi> for TB that is fine at AMO but for Aurora I have to use the developers pages ^^
<BUGabundo> evening micro dots of Existence
<BUGabundo> micahg: ping
<micahg> BUGabundo: pong
<BUGabundo> micahg: I've asked this once, but no reply. trying one last time: what the heck happened with fta ?
<BUGabundo> I haven't seen him in several weeks
<micahg> BUGabundo: I told you, he's in stealth mode
<BUGabundo> did he leave the project ?
<BUGabundo> finally got tired of all the nitpicking ?
<micahg> he's doing stuff, just not on IRC
<BUGabundo> okay
<BUGabundo> I kinda miss him... a lot
<BUGabundo>  I like talking to hime
<BUGabundo> *him
<BUGabundo> and you guys too
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2012-07-30
<dupondje> chrisccoulson: or somebody else :) any eta on lightning update?
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2012-08-02
<dupondje> chrisccoulson: any idea on lightning ? :)
<chrisccoulson> dupondje, as usual, when i get some spare time ;)
<dupondje> :) somebody should really help you :)
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2012-08-03
<ugarich> hi
<ugarich> i have problem with installing adobe flash for firefox
<ugarich> i'm noob in linux
<ugarich> please help!
<ugarich> nobody don't help?
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2012-08-05
<species_4981> hello all - please could you help track down a problem/feature I see in Thunderbird? My profile is stored on a NASboxand every so often I find that my network traffic has hit maximum ... if I killall thunderbid the traffic stops, otherwise I see 100Mbps upload from my PC to my Nasbox and maybe 3Mbps download (Nas to PC) ... clearly the traffic is from thunderbird but why? How do I identify the cause and then stop it?
<species_4981> This is using Linux Mint 13, built on Ubuntu 12.04
<micahg> species_4981: global indexer and/or synchronized folders?
<species_4981> micahg: thanks! Yes, it might be synced folders, that's true ... and I have looked ... maybe I missed one. Not sure what "global indexer" means though ...?
<species_4981> ahhh ...I understand now ...have disbaled global searching and I'll monitor the traffic to see if that cures it. Thanks micahg
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2013-07-30
<micahg> chrisccoulson: if you want help again with Firefox, just let me know, I've been hands off as you were very active and I didn't want to step on any toes
 * ajmitch forgot he lurked here
<directhex> what do i need to do to make firefox in precise deal with a custom url protocol handler (sparkleshare://) short of manually picking the application in the file chooser dialogue? google suggests it should be using values out of gconf
<bkerensa> #firefox would be the appropriate place for a general issue like custom url handling which is not os specific
<directhex> bkerensa, so there are no ubuntu patches, extensions, etc, involved in adding support for, say, apt: ?
<bkerensa> directhex: not that I am personally aware of.... chrisccoulson might know better
<Unit193> apturl.
<chrisccoulson> directhex, there aren't. normally you would do it the same way as any other app (desktop file + x-scheme-handler/ mimetype), but it's completely broken in the current firefox
<chrisccoulson> and i'm not working on it these days
<bkerensa> chrisccoulson: who is doing nightly builds these days?
<chrisccoulson> bkerensa, pretty much nobody
<chrisccoulson> bkerensa, i try to fix them up during the 5 minutes i get here and there, but other than that, it's pretty much unmaintained
<bkerensa> chrisccoulson: Hmm have you written anything about the workflow of maintaining the Firefox package?
<bkerensa> I know how to build packages etc
<chrisccoulson> bkerensa, i haven't
<bkerensa> ;s
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2015-07-31
<Mikaela> http://pad.ubuntu-uk.org/ubuntu-mozillateam seems to be down. I am wondering when will aurora PPA support Wily?
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2016-08-07
<xiouy> Anybody else missing all search engines in firefox 48.0 ?
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2017-08-03
<edwinksl> i saw that firefox 57 has landed in nightly https://www.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/57.0a1/releasenotes/
<edwinksl> any plans for the PPA to start making firefox 57 builds?
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2017-08-06
<Wikiwide> Trying to install SeaMonkey in KDE. With official Linux instructions. ./seamonkey fails, despite seamonkey having r-x permissions. ./run-mozilla.sh fails, too.
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2020-07-30
<brli_> hi?
